# PsyTrance Discussion and Stuff ver. III



## swilow

Old thread is in archive here http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=281248

Here is a new 'un. Talk about psytrance and related things and whatnot and such.


----------



## Dalfir

Great album for everyone to check out. It really reminds me of the Blade trilogy. 

http://www.saikosounds.com/english/show_artist.asp?artist_id=7053

First track is really cool.


----------



## turkeyphant

Anyone coming to Wonky Disco?


----------



## swilow

^Is that an invite? Will you supply plane tickets and spending money? I'm in :D


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

not psytrance but psychedelic as fuck, OTT Skylon, good god i listened to this album 5 times in a row (after thieving it) then ordered it online, incredible mastering, bad ass vocals, dubby vibe throughout, everyone HAS to hear this.


----------



## lilczey

right i'll be there as long as i can be as hood and gangster as i can.......fer a white boy


----------



## swilow

Ace Ventura- Rebirth and Switch- Iboga Mexico two lovely prog records are entertaining my ears and stuff at the moment.


----------



## Dalfir

Gonna be seeing Cosmo, Highko and Illegal Machines in Feb. Quite amped, I missed Kindzadza and Error Corrective this weekend so this should be consolation.


----------



## swilow

http://www.mixdepot.net/DeepFryer/DeepFryerFricasseeinRabbits/

Sweet suomi and aussie psy comp for download.  Check the tracklisting:

Lemon Slide – Unfortunate Facts
Hired Goonz – Damn Raccoon
Spindrift – Moon Cat and Witch
Club Kooma – Space Snake
Alrune – Monkey Combat
Sygmatix – Leadless Dance (Crazy Ducks Remix) 
Squaremeat – Shinkansen (Remix)
Reality – Squidless
ExUus – Alpha Wave Activity
Sattel Battle – On Weed
Igor Swamp – Foggy District
Oikeusjyva - Rasta Paska

Some already relelased stuff, but I suggest anyone into this style of trance grab it, even if just for the Lemon Slide track. 

Still digging Hujaboy-Blackbelt, it has a lot more depth to it then I initailly thought, plus a bit of dark in the form of Entropy and Psychotic Micro as well. Has anyone heard/no anything about Paranormal Attack?


----------



## Dalfir

Not the best quality video, but it's worth watching. Smugg Juggler playing 2 weeks ago. Really awesome and very live act. Live synth, percussion, guitar and bass guitar. 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10007356677&oid=7870783571

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10007166677&oid=7870783571


----------



## Carsick

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> Anyone coming to Wonky Disco?


I wish I could afford it.


----------



## Dalfir

What is Wonky Disco? Origin festival is this weekend...3 Days of Prog and Full-On madness. :D


----------



## Dalfir

Just saw a DJ set by Anestetic (Swing Music Agency: Portugal) and was blown away. Could see every mix from where I was standing but couldn't actually hear one. That guy knows what he's doing.


----------



## Dalfir

Tee hee hee hee hee

Sunday
00h30 Aleph
02h30 Artifakt
03h45 Zion Linguist
05h00 Lost n Found
06h15 Shift
07h30 Headroom
08h45 Atomic Pulse
10h00 The Commercial Hippies
11h15 Atomic Culture
12h15 Ans & Regan
14h15 Allaby 

Very excited.


----------



## turkeyphant

Carsick said:
			
		

> I wish I could afford it.



I think it's only a tenner which is about as good as it gets over here.  Even some squats are charging that much.  And the line-up is pleasantly surprising.  You could even try asking them if they need a hand helping out although I do think it's massively over-budget already.



			
				Dalfir said:
			
		

> What is Wonky Disco?



Party by new-ish crew in London on the 16th.  Prometheus, Scorb, Braincell, Tron, Far Too Loud, a lovely soundsystem and phat production.


----------



## Dalfir

Nice...Did you goto the Vision launch party, last weekend I think?


----------



## swilow

> Prometheus, Scorb, Braincell, Tron, Far Too Loud, a lovely soundsystem and phat production.



Awesome line-up, I haven't seen Prometheus in a long while. Scorb! nice 

Well, I'm going to be checking out Shpongle and Raja Ram at some point soon, DJ sets of course, but should be great....


----------



## turkeyphant

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Nice...Did you goto the Vision launch party, last weekend I think?



Nah, was busy last week and haven't been to a psy party in London since NYE.  Will be good seeing Scorb again with all his new material though.  I'm hoping to hang some of my decor there too with some luck.

Willow - enjoy Shpongle.  Don't hold much hope out for Raja though - even if Simon is there to help him mix, it'll probably be dire.


----------



## ruski

Ok. So new Ticon is out. New Ott is out. Former is called 2AM latter is called Skylon.

They are both fucking brilliant. Ticon delivers funky psychadelic prog with an electro beat where needed. Been waiting for 'Models on Cocaine' to be released for ages. Brilliant.

Ott. Need I say more. Smooth as silk. Just brilliant.

Check them both out. Now.


----------



## ruski

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Tee hee hee hee hee
> 
> Sunday
> 00h30 Aleph
> 02h30 Artifakt
> 03h45 Zion Linguist
> 05h00 Lost n Found
> 06h15 Shift
> 07h30 Headroom
> 08h45 Atomic Pulse
> 10h00 The Commercial Hippies
> 11h15 Atomic Culture
> 12h15 Ans & Regan
> 14h15 Allaby
> 
> Very excited.



That is a serious set list. Lots of Saffas! Is Protoculture playing before/after Atomic Culture? I saw AP, Proto and AC not so long ago, was brilliant. Protocultures remix of Binary Finary is to die for.


----------



## Dalfir

Protoculture is playing a DJ set before Aleph I think. It's a saffa party, which explains the setlist.


----------



## fizzacyst

I too have been enjoying the Ace Ventura album, its pretty smooth all the way through.

Someone else mentioned this above, again, not trance.. but for all you folks into psydub so magically delicious its almost too much to take in... GET THE NEW OTT ALBUM! WOW! and I mean, _*wow!*_

Did you see how I used the italics, bold font, AND the underline there? That was completely warranted.


----------



## swilow

^Issuing a warning for "too much emphasising".  

Ace Ventura, I really love the song Exposed (I think thats the name), its the last track). Really gentle and happy melody. 



			
				turkeyphant said:
			
		

> Willow - enjoy Shpongle.  Don't hold much hope out for Raja though - even if Simon is there to help him mix, it'll probably be dire.



Yeah, he's (Raja) a shit DJ and smells like an old mant to boot....still his dancing is amusing. Sort of. I still love the older 1200mics stuff, so I'll probably like his set....


----------



## swilow

Ohh and infected mushroom on the 29th....swellswelsqjgv


----------



## EmuBitter

whats yer favourite 1200 mics album?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> not psytrance but psychedelic as fuck, OTT Skylon, good god i listened to this album 5 times in a row (after thieving it) then ordered it online, incredible mastering, bad ass vocals, dubby vibe throughout, everyone HAS to hear this.



listening to this album right now and i just came in my pants. infuckingcredible


----------



## PsyGhost

EmuBitter said:
			
		

> whats yer favourite 1200 mics album?



1200 mics - 1200 mics is their best album. 

its a classic


----------



## Quageschi

Like many others have said, Ott's new album is brilliant, a definite must buy.

Also I have been listening to Space Buddha a lot, especially his Storm Reaction CD his latest release Full Circle. This guy has got some real talent.


----------



## swilow

EmuBitter said:
			
		

> whats yer favourite 1200 mics album?



The drug one. I remember hearing Ayahuasca when I was out and truly shivering at the vocals.....Overall their music has plummetted though- the Time Machine was okay, Live album sux0red, Magic Numbers made me feel like dying with hate. I will always enjoy them though; they gave me the best LSD euphoria I've ever had....

Its a pity that damien-psyreviews has shut down. I don't blame him, I am so sick of Compact/Hommega/BNE/Transclucent/Phantasm, like psytrance-by-numbers kind of thing. There is an artists, Insomnia- he makes the worst psytrance possible. I cannot believe his music is released. Well, I can because its throway and has heaps of buildups. This sucks as an artist, I don't think there much point in standard fullon anymore; either dark or minimal, progressive has gotten pretty dull too I reckon.


----------



## Carsick

OTT does some good work, have been at more than a few gigs that's he's played.


----------



## Spleh

swilow said:
			
		

> Ohh and infected mushroom on the 29th....swellswelsqjgv



earlier here pwawahawrr. Have to say last time I saw them I wasn't expecting much but their live show blew me away. Definately know how to work the crowd and awesomecrazy vibe.

Going to have to check out this ott album


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:
			
		

> Its a pity that damien-psyreviews has shut down. I don't blame him, I am so sick of Compact/Hommega/BNE/Transclucent/Phantasm, like psytrance-by-numbers kind of thing. There is an artists, Insomnia- he makes the worst psytrance possible. I cannot believe his music is released. Well, I can because its throway and has heaps of buildups. This sucks as an artist, I don't think there much point in standard fullon anymore; either dark or minimal, progressive has gotten pretty dull too I reckon.



+1

Regarding Ott's album, I've only listened to it a few times and heard some tracks played out last year but I think it's fantastic.  Probably not as good as his debut but it may yet be a grower.  Certainly pisses on everything else out there...


----------



## ruski

Ott - Roflcopter. Saw him play it live (and a host of others on that album) at Rainbow Serpent. Fucking brilliant, seriously.

Furthermore, Rocky - A Thread of Life is same damn smooth morning psyprog. It's a Chemical Crew release but don't be scared off. Definitely worth a listen.


----------



## PsyGhost

psyprog makes me gag


----------



## swilow

^It depends the artist. Autonomech, Tetrameth, Sensient, Kroppsprak, Shadow FX (all on zenon btw) are excellent progressive artissts, truly psychedelic. Once again, it falls more into the minimal side of things. However, it seems that Iboga has become the Hommega of prog; so many relaease and remix albums and overall, boring formulaic crud. Suncontrolspecies still rocks though, and FreQ and Antix....


----------



## ruski

Psyprog rocks. Smooth melodic beats accompanied by phat rolling basslines and psychadelic melodies. Brilliant. SCS, Freq, Antix, Son Kite, Ticon, Vibrasphere, Shadow FX, Tetrameth, Minilogue, Emok, Ace Ventura, Decoy, Kasey Taylor. Fuck the list goes on and on.

I love banging psy as much as the next guy but prog has really played with my heart strings recently. There are some brilliant artists out there. Just give them a try.


----------



## not_broken_420

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> not psytrance but psychedelic as fuck, OTT Skylon, good god i listened to this album 5 times in a row (after thieving it) then ordered it online, incredible mastering, bad ass vocals, dubby vibe throughout, everyone HAS to hear this.



Agreed...man, that album is SO GOOD.


----------



## stimutant

PsyGhost said:
			
		

> 1200 mics - 1200 mics is their best album.



yes, think so, too.

"should you ever be constructed with taking that first pop of a marihuana cigarette - do it..."

nice record


----------



## ruski

Um yeah ^ 



> 'Marijuana, the dried leaves and flowers of the indian hemp weed is used in the form of a cigarette. Should you ever be confronted with the temptation of taking that first puff of a marijuana cigarette... do it, do it, do it!'
> 'Skunk, skunk, skunk, marijuana! Skunk, skunk skunk.'


----------



## stimutant

yes ok, that was it!


----------



## swilow

^^I tjink the best line is the beggining of Ayahuasca. The Holy Ayahuasca, I'm going to listen to it....

I grabbed a nice compilation the other day Painkiller-Hardfloor. Speaks for itself, dark in the sth african style (massive bass and kick, screechy sounds plus melodies) with something reminiscnet of Space Tribe. Artist include Painkiller, Sirius Issness, Menog and Concept, who i'd never heard before but they certainly did a beauty for this album. Also got given a GOA yellowsunshine recs double CD, confirming to myself why NOT to buy this crap. Some nice tracks that I'll never listen to again most likely. The only good song was by S.U.N Project, and its not even very good. Oh well...

Someone here said they were seeing ELECTRYPNOSE this wekend, I think....it WAS here iM sure but I can't find it. Fuckbraine, anyway, I think i shall be embracing some dark trance in melbourne this weekend!


----------



## Propyl Power

Has anybody here heard Zolod - Deja Vu Fabrique? "Darkpsy", I guess, but also incredibly subtle, emotional, and atmospheric... the main guy behind it died before the mastering was completed, which takes its obscure and otherworldly vibe even further. 

If this sounds appealing, do what is necessary to acquire a copy, you will not regret it, this album is without peer.


----------



## psycosynthesis

swilow said:
			
		

> Someone here said they were seeing ELECTRYPNOSE this wekend, I think....it WAS here iM sure but I can't find it. Fuckbraine, anyway, I think i shall be embracing some dark trance in melbourne this weekend!



It was me but not in this thread. Was in the Aus Social pic thread maybe? Or somewhere else. Anyway, I am looking foward to this weekend! Electrypnose tommorow and Kasey Taylor/Dousk Saturday night. Bring it on!


----------



## psycosynthesis

Recently got Ticon's new album-2am. It's not really psychedelic. Sort of electro-house. A few decent party tracks but it's not that great. Fun, throwaway music mostly. Good for being off your nut on MDMA/Meth/Booze in a club. That's about it.

Listening to Scorb-Ipso Fvcto at the moment. It's sounding pretty fucking cool. I've heard it's great, will have to wait and see.

Also got a good compilation Called "Morning Monster-Snap Crackle Drop", good melodic morning tunes.


----------



## swilow

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> It was me but not in this thread. Was in the Aus Social pic thread maybe? Or somewhere else. Anyway, I am looking foward to this weekend! Electrypnose tommorow and Kasey Taylor/Dousk Saturday night. Bring it on!



Ah, yes it was you indeed. I don't think I'll be dancing tonight or tomorrow now, I have procured a virus which is manifesting as rather odd sores on my body, headaches and shivering- this should last for 4-12 weeks....But damn, I'd love to see Kasey Taylor again, I still love his Balance CD from 2002, lovely dark proggy house. I may try to hobble in....

I've heard a fair bit about that SCORB release; its meant to be awesome. I haven't heard anything  by him so I will have to do so. 

I havnt been listening to much psy recently, more Bob Dylan and metal (interesting blend there) but what I have enjoyed and continue to ever since the relaease of- is BUS- Morebusinesslinkyouthere. I don't know why more people don't love this album, it is the perfect music for driving, sleeping, chilling, dancing....really quite deep and different production too. Also LOUD- Some Kind of Creativity; I guess its getting old for psytrance now, but it is such a fantastic album I have to blast it quite regularly.

Its pretty funny that Skazi wants to like bash Damoin psyreviews, though thats nothing new...


----------



## psycosynthesis

^HAhahahahahah "I AM SKAZI! I MAKE KILLAH! I AM KILLAH! SNORT A GRAM AND KILL DAMOIN!!!!!!"


----------



## Dalfir

So I hear the Cosmo/Illegal Machines/Kulu/Highko party this weekend was an epic fail. Don't think Cape Town is ready for that type of psy yet.


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:
			
		

> Its pretty funny that Skazi wants to like bash Damoin psyreviews, though thats nothing new...



Sounds hilarious.  Link?



			
				Dalfir said:
			
		

> So I hear the Cosmo/Illegal Machines/Kulu/Highko party this weekend was an epic fail. Don't think Cape Town is ready for that type of psy yet.



What happened?  Did it get busted or did no-one turn up.

London's not really ready for that sort of psy either but the Highko/Illegal Machiens squat last year was one of the best I've ever been to.


----------



## Dalfir

No one turned up, and many that did left early the next day. Guess the music got to them.

Apparently the last set was Highko, Illegal Machines and Cosmo playing b2b with the tempo going into the 180bp range.


----------



## swilow

^I must say I think Highko is too fast for me, but people actually leaving would be tough....kind of rude, but if your not enjoying it, what can you do, I've done it so.... Illegal Machines aren't really that dark I think; I can imagine really getting into that shit on the floor. But each to their own....


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

I am loving Sattel Battle - SoundsCool right now, frantic freeform beats with few of the full-on cliches or finnish elf-loving to it! :D

The first half of the Scorb album is fucking earthshaking, trails off a little after that though.

I wasn't feeling Morning Monsters, other than the tune that sampled the Super Mario pipe music!  What were Texas Faggot thinking with that wedding march mashup?  It's not big and it's not clever.


----------



## alasdairm

i just got hold of *ipso fvcto* by *scorb* and i'm digging it a lot. i like it better than *ambivalent* so far.

alasdair


----------



## swilow

Sattel battle are great. I only have some promo and free releases stuff, but I've enjoyed.

Gonna have to get this Scorb album, everyone seems to be raving about it. 

I've been playing a decent darkpsy compilation name of Keep The Faith (triplag) feautring Olien, Fungus Funk etc. nice stuff.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

I just got Painkiller - Brainwave, quite good atypical full-on.  Did someone mention this earlier, or was that an unrelated CD?

I am reliving some Old Eat Static atm, how fucking far ahead of their time were most of their releases? Science of the gods, impact and abduction are all incredible to say the least, and they were made in the mid-90s. IMO nothing can beat a good live session with merv and joie!


----------



## ruski

New Electric Universe - Burning. Haven't listened yet. Will report soon 

Track List:

    * 01. Electric Universe - Meteor (Original Remake 2007)
    * 02. Electric Universe - Gaijin Rocker (Remix 2007)
    * 03. Electric Universe - Solar Noir (Remix 2007)
    * 04. Electric Universe - Metaphysics
    * 05. Electric Universe - Observation (Guitar Version)
    * 06. Electric Universe - Present
    * 07. Electric Universe - Hyperspace
    * 08. Electric Universe - Def Con Mind (Remix 2007)
    * 09. Electric Universe - Dawn
    * 10. Electric Universe - Burning
    * 11. Electric Universe - Sunrise
    * 12. Electric Universe - Higher Love
    * 13. Electric Universe - The Calling
    * 14. Electric Universe - Traveller


----------



## swilow

^If its anything like the ESP relelases, I wouldn't hold your breathe. Or just ignore my cynicsm. 

Unfortunatesquid, I got a compilation by Painkiller-Hardfloor, that maybe what your thinking of...good, hard fullon. Unbelievably loud basslines too..


----------



## psycosynthesis

Ipso Fvcto is the goods swilow, check your mits on it ASAP!


----------



## PinholeStar

There are a few average tracks, but when it hits its highs Ipso Fvcto is amongst the best that this genre has produced in my opinion.

Absolutely stunning music.


----------



## swilow

Decoy- Push Button Pony sounds very nice so far....


----------



## turkeyphant

Just packing up some lighting and decor for Wonky Disco this Saturday.  Hope to see some of you there...

http://www.wonkydisco.com/


----------



## miasma

Haven't heard the new OTT yet.
How does it compare to Blumenkraft?

Missed him @ Rainbow Serpent   but eat Static chill was too good:D


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'm seeing/hearing ott on saturday in san francisco. if skylon's the new one, it is pretty good...

alasdair


----------



## PinholeStar

miasma said:
			
		

> Haven't heard the new OTT yet.
> How does it compare to Blumenkraft?



Still sinking in at the moment, but as it stands I'd say that its best tracks are the equal of Blumenkraft but it doesn't have quite the cohesion that that album had.

But yeah, it is excellent & as you'd expect from Ott absolutely crystal-clear in terms of production. He seems to find places in the sonic spectrum that I didn't know existed.


----------



## swilow

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> Just packing up some lighting and decor for Wonky Disco this Saturday.  Hope to see some of you there...
> 
> http://www.wonkydisco.com/



Nice fucking line-up, Prometheus, Scorb, Tron....lucky you! Have a blast, I WISH I was seeing prometheus....


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

alasdairm said:
			
		

> ^ i'm seeing/hearing ott on saturday in san francisco. if skylon's the new one, it is pretty good...
> 
> alasdair



lucky!! i wish i had known, i could've made a trip up there to see the show.


----------



## alasdairm

that sucks. i had decided not to go as the tickets are nearly $50 but a bunch of friends are going so i chaged my mind yesterday...

alasdair


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

indeed. enjoy the show anyway 

summertime is just around the corner so i expect there will be plenty more shows for me to attend. hope to see you soon


----------



## fizzacyst

...and it could not have come soon enough. The winter kind of gets me down.

Its almost over though!

I'm going to see Mubali, Paradigm, and a bunch of quality regional/locals in about a month (a few days before my b-day. schweet). First stomp of the year for my part. Aww yeah.

The psy party/festival season is going to be pretty intense in the central/midwest US this year. Lots of good stuff cooking.



> New Electric Universe - Burning. Haven't listened yet. Will report soon



Its kinda... meh, IMHO.


----------



## Dalfir

Gonna see Hydraglyph at 8:30 tomorrow morning. Very amped, Euphonics is one of my favourite albums. :D

The same guys bringing down Eskimo next week are thinking of either Electric Universe or Prometheus for their next party.


----------



## PinholeStar

^ Tell them to get Prometheus if they can.


----------



## swilow

^Seconded, Electric Universe have turned to crap imo. Just sounds like Space Tribe. Prometheus for the win...

I think Twisted is easily the most uniques psy label; nothing typical comes out of it really. I'm digging Western Rebel Alliance, Younger Brother, Promethues, The GBU, Koxbox...all these artists I will return to time after time, whereas someone like Space Tribe is fun for about 30 mins. Then its just redundant.


----------



## fizzacyst

Man, I love KoxBox for pounding psy.


----------



## suspekt-

Anyone listen to Phi? I think Phinalizer is a really awesome album, it gets me pumped for sure.


----------



## PinholeStar

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> Man, I love KoxBox for pounding psy.



Yeah, U-turn is a great album. They remind quite a lot of Eat Static in that it's closer to psychedelic techno than trance a lot of times. Fucking bangin' whichever way you look at it!


----------



## swilow

^I think a lot of Twisted psy releases have that techy edge...Prometheus particularly...


----------



## Dalfir

Hydragylph were very cool 

One thing you guys are missing out on is an act called ON which have played a lot of parties here but are unfortunately breaking up so I doubt you'll see any releases. Their stuff is solid, solid, booming, techy daytime music...Really awesome.


Has any one heard the Psynina album Sexy Secret? All that scandal revolving around the fact that "Nina" doesn't actually exist and it's just Thomas of Psytropic records producing music and creating a fake character probably puts a lot of people off, but it's a really, really good album.


----------



## swilow

^I hate Psynina. I also hate Dali. Who needs that shit in this music really, just get out there and play or don't, I don't need to see some mediocre looking chick miming badly to crap trance. 

End rant. Sorry to completey rain on your parade, but psynina whoever it is- the music has always sucked. For me its all about the jazzy progressions of Decoy at the minute, Push Button Pony eclipses Not responding to light. I find the sax wailing a bit out of pace at times though.


----------



## PsyGhost

yes psynina and dali suck ass. don't forget massive even if she was part of Sirius Isness, who at one time were making some pretty good stuff


----------



## Quageschi

I checked out scorb's new release and I have to say I am kind of on the fence about it. I like it and have been listening to it quite a bit, but there is something about it that just bothers me. I generally don't listen to stuff this dark, but I kinda like the darkness of it at the same time. I kind of feel like the tracks are too drawn out or that it is under sampled, but that doesn't seem to be it either. Anyone else feel like this about it?

Also it kind of reminded me of Ace Ventura's Rebirth, which is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Dalfir

swilow said:
			
		

> ^I hate Psynina. I also hate Dali. Who needs that shit in this music really, just get out there and play or don't, I don't need to see some mediocre looking chick miming badly to crap trance.
> 
> End rant. Sorry to completey rain on your parade, but psynina whoever it is- the music has always sucked. For me its all about the jazzy progressions of Decoy at the minute, Push Button Pony eclipses Not responding to light. I find the sax wailing a bit out of pace at times though.




Hehe, I really dig the first three tracks of Sexy Secret.

"For as long as I can remember...I have dreamed of going into space"


----------



## swilow

PsyGhost said:
			
		

> yes psynina and dali suck ass.



Look, if they did that ^- or at least Psynina- I'd be happy. 

Sucking ass I mean.


----------



## swilow

Lol, psytrance must be macho music....


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:
			
		

> ^I hate Psynina. I also hate Dali. Who needs that shit in this music really, just get out there and play or don't, I don't need to see some mediocre looking chick miming badly to crap trance.



QFT.  There is _nothing_ psychedelic about that sort of music and it can just kindly fuck off as far as I'm concerned.  There are enough dodgy tracks that knock me out of my trips at parties as it is without things moving further in that direction.



			
				Quageschi said:
			
		

> I checked out scorb's new release and I have to say I am kind of on the fence about it. I like it and have been listening to it quite a bit, but there is something about it that just bothers me. I generally don't listen to stuff this dark, but I kinda like the darkness of it at the same time. I kind of feel like the tracks are too drawn out or that it is under sampled, but that doesn't seem to be it either. Anyone else feel like this about it?



I don't think that Scorb album is particularly dark at all.  His live last Sat was pretty massive though.  What do you mean by "under sampled"?


----------



## Dalfir

The closest thing to an ON track I can find, had to dig up this video from last year although it's decent quality for a cellphone vid. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orTVAI675xU#GU5U2spHI_4 Love that lead


----------



## ruski

swilow said:
			
		

> ^If its anything like the ESP relelases, I wouldn't hold your breathe. Or just ignore my cynicsm.
> 
> Unfortunatesquid, I got a compilation by Painkiller-Hardfloor, that maybe what your thinking of...good, hard fullon. Unbelievably loud basslines too..



ESP, Space Tribe and Electric Universe give me a hardon. EU's new album is nuts. But then, I love ripping guitars. Perhaps it's the Jewish Israeli nepitism in me.

I've seen all three live and their albums don't do them justice. That being said, I think Burning is a great album. I like how they've worked together with a guitarist on every track so it's not just a token addition. Excellent stuff.

Also all this talk about bashing particular artists is kind stupid don't you think?

Surely blanketing one style of music from a producer with "this is shit and has no place in the scene" is a little elitist and discredits your opinion?

I'm not having a go at any one person, but some of us like a bit of cheese every now and then and female vocals are just the relish that I like it served with.

I've downloaded the Psynia album but haven't had a chance to listen yet. There is also a new Michelle Adamson album out, but I'm sure that will spawn a new rant of hatred. I really liked her last album.. I'm keen to give the latest one a listen.


----------



## Dalfir

Dali is one thing. I don't like vocals in Psy fullstop...The Psynina album has a really superb atmosphere though. Quite melancholy, actually.


----------



## PsyGhost

ruski said:
			
		

> ESP, Space Tribe and Electric Universe give me a hardon. EU's new album is nuts. But then, I love ripping guitars. Perhaps it's the Jewish Israeli nepitism in me.



Space Tribe and Electric Universe used to produce 100% pure concentrated grade-A acid goa mindmelters. 

Now they produce buckets--wait, no heaping piles--of shit.



			
				ruski said:
			
		

> Also all this talk about bashing particular artists is kind stupid don't you think?
> 
> Surely blanketing one style of music from a producer with "this is shit and has no place in the scene" is a little elitist and discredits your opinion?
> 
> I'm not having a go at any one person, but some of us like a bit of cheese every now and then and female vocals are just the relish that I like it served with.



Nothing about liking good music makes you elitist. But supporting vocals and cheese in a musical genre that at its heart is a spiritual conscious effort of elevating the self in psychedelic immersion, makes you part of the collapse of the genre and the more importantly, the movement.


----------



## ruski

I disagree about ST, EC and ESP. I've seen them live recently (in the last few months) and they have totally blown the dance floor away. Most recently I witnessed Space Tribe @ RSF/EC and ESP/Electric Universe @ EC totally melt the dance floor. 

EC's latest album is different from the last but I wouldn't call it crap.



> Nothing about liking good music makes you elitist. But supporting vocals and cheese in a musical genre that at its heart is a spiritual conscious effort of elevating the self in psychedelic immersion, makes you part of the collapse of the genre and the more importantly, the movement.



The very essence of that comment is precisely why I was harping on about the demise of healthy discussion.

What you deem as "good" and what other people deem as "good" are two different things. Last time I checked we didn't live in a totalitarian society where other peoples opinions do not matter.

If you want to have your own opinion then have it but don't concoct some obsurdity about the demise of a culture based on someones dislikes/likes for a particular sound.

Music changes. If you don't like it then that's cool, nobody is asking you to like it. When it comes time to listen to someone elses opinion just be cool about it, there is utterly no need for this machoism, honestly.


----------



## swilow

PsyGhost said:
			
		

> Space Tribe and Electric Universe used to produce 100% pure concentrated grade-A acid goa mindmelters.
> 
> Now they produce buckets--wait, no heaping piles--of shit.



Disagree, its just generic because neither Space Trive nor Electric Universe change- but Ollie said that, its not about revolution, but evolution. Space tribe SOUNDS the same as his '90s releases really, just with new school production and some tasty tricks. However, its just not for me by and large. 




> Nothing about liking good music makes you elitist. But supporting vocals and cheese in a musical genre that at its heart is a spiritual conscious effort of elevating the self in psychedelic immersion, makes you part of the collapse of the genre and the more importantly, the movement.



See, thats just naive I think. Psytrance is DANCE music; yar, its got the psychedelic prefix but that doesn't mean it has anything to do with spirituality. I don't see any connection between psy and the Spirit. The movement- is non-existent. People like dancing to phat beats in the bush, taking strong hallucingens, perhaps mixing with lemons (I saw your pic Ruski- tops!! ) camping and chilling with friends....its not a religion and after noticing some of the more culty parties being thrown (Raelians for fxors sake) I opted out by and large. What psy trance is, is a FORMULA for producers, not musicians, to follow- the truly stand out artists are usually musicians, not just producers and they don't sound like everyone else.

I am sick of hearing generic mindless trance,so the best reposne is to stop listening to it. I know the lables and artists I like, and thats that. Trance becomes boring if you listen to it too much. Plus if your a producer, it gets even worse.

Sorry psyghost, but what you said I don't agree with; the term elitist being thrown around is silly, particulalry when you go on to make a rather obnoxious connection between vocals in trance and the death of 'the movement'. Now that sort of comment really is elitiist.  

Currently banging Logic Bomb- Sonic Algebra. Nice stuff, good musicians.


----------



## turkeyphant

ruski said:
			
		

> Also all this talk about bashing particular artists is kind stupid don't you think?
> 
> Surely blanketing one style of music from a producer with "this is shit and has no place in the scene" is a little elitist and discredits your opinion?





			
				ruski said:
			
		

> What you deem as "good" and what other people deem as "good" are two different things. Last time I checked we didn't live in a totalitarian society where other peoples opinions do not matter.



Agree completely.  One man's meat is another man's poison.  _However_, (and it's a big however), my problem is slightly different to this.

Psychedelic trance is meant to be psychedelic.  Take away the psychedelia and it's just, well, trance.  And that's all and fine, but please for the love of god don't market trance as psychedelic trance or for a moment pretend that it is.  Dali, 99% of tracks with vocals, all these things are not, by any stretch of the imagination, psychedelic music.  Yeah yeah, "psychedelic" is subjective too, but I don't think anyone argues that Dali is psychedelic.

See this wouldn't be such a big problem but then parties get advertised as "psychedelic".  And people go there to trip and _be_ psychedelic.  And when someone drops a Dali track or that dire Cosmosis remix of "Addicted to Bass" or some other cheesy botoleg, it _kills_ people's trips.  I tend to think that not having this cheesy unpsychedelic stuff at parties where a huge section of the audience is tripping is just as important as having free water or a chill out room.

But then, all that's just _my_ opinion on things.


----------



## ruski

Not all psychadelic trance is neccessairly psychadelic but it still falls under that genre.

The bass line is strongly identifable as that pounding beat most listeners and producers would associate with psychadelic trance. Not all psy needs to sound like Triptych, Astral or other heavily psychadelic producers.

There are plenty of artists producing psy trance that don't neccessairly place obvious psychadelic components in their music, but in the end, it's what psy is for them. For you it's something different and I guess that is the crux of the issue.

That doesn't mean the producers are wrong for producing music under the psy trance label, hell their records come out on psy labels, it's just that the genre is different for everyone.

I think that psy has evolved beyong the classic way we are used to hearing it into a completley different animal and I love it for that. That doesn't mean just because we can't hear a classical acid melody that it's no longer psy.

I'm also not sure it's fair to align producers musical directives with the drugs that are consumed at a party. Psy is great to trip to, no arguements there, but to ask that producers keep that in mind? They make what sounds good to them, their peers and their record labels. If that resutls in music that rocks your body while tripping then I guess that's an added bonus but to ask them to keep that in mind during production? Arguably they probably already do but there shouldn't be an expectation. Needless to say that psy can be enjoyed sobre or on drugs, so why try and manipulate toward one or the other?


----------



## swilow

^Yes but psychedlic as a descriiption seems incorrect in many ways...but what IS psychedelic anyway? I think that psy has branched out dramatically in  lot of directions; you have the crazy darkpsy, hardfullon stuff like Painkiller and Space Tribe, morning trance like Chromosone for example, elctroprogpsy etcblah blah. Onece you know what labels you like, your sure of getting what you want. I trust Twisted records, so I generally buy anything from them; I avoid Compact like the plague, simply because I heard so much of that stuff anyway....


----------



## turkeyphant

ruski said:
			
		

> Not all psychadelic trance is neccessairly psychadelic but it still falls under that genre.
> 
> The bass line is strongly identifable as that pounding beat most listeners and producers would associate with psychadelic trance. Not all psy needs to sound like Triptych, Astral or other heavily psychadelic producers.
> 
> There are plenty of artists producing psy trance that don't neccessairly place obvious psychadelic components in their music, but in the end, it's what psy is for them. For you it's something different and I guess that is the crux of the issue.



So what's the difference between non-psychedelic psy trance and vanilla trance?  I think they have _a lot_ more in common with each other than, say, Dali and Azax.

Nobody would dream of playing Tiesto on the main stage at a psy party, so why is Dali or recent Infected acceptable?


----------



## Dalfir

swilowbut what IS psychedelic anyway? [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ask Vision Records.


----------



## swilow

^Nice. :D 





> recent Infected acceptable



Hey, I gotta say I still love Infected. More ravey though. AZAX SYNDROM ftw...


----------



## ntype

Quageschi said:
			
		

> I checked out scorb's new release and I have to say I am kind of on the fence about it. I like it and have been listening to it quite a bit, but there is something about it that just bothers me. I generally don't listen to stuff this dark, but I kinda like the darkness of it at the same time. I kind of feel like the tracks are too drawn out or that it is under sampled, but that doesn't seem to be it either. Anyone else feel like this about it?
> 
> Also it kind of reminded me of Ace Ventura's Rebirth, which is one of my all time favorites.



i like most of the new scorb album, even the dnb track is good! Its dark, but not "evil". He's really good to see live if you get the chnace.


----------



## ruski

> So what's the difference between non-psychedelic psy trance and vanilla trance? I think they have a lot more in common with each other than, say, Dali and Azax.
> 
> Nobody would dream of playing Tiesto on the main stage at a psy party, so why is Dali or recent Infected acceptable?



I've never heard of Azax, but I still think I know what you're getting at.

I honestly don't think there is non-psycahdelic psy trance. I think it's all psycahdelic in its own way. It may not be generically psychadelic as I've said before, but it is certainly different in sound from "vanilla" trance.

I'm not a music producer so I can't name the specific instruments but the melodies, bassline and production of psy are distinctly different to normal trance.

Dali still sounds like psy to me. I don't love it, but I don't hate it and that sort of cheese is just what I need sometimes (albeit her album hasn't been on rotation for awhile).

Having said that, Wizzy Noise is quite psychadelic IMO and is comparable in production to your standard trance anthems. The builds are more, for lack of a better word, trancey.

It all still comes down to what we prefer to hear and basically gives us a subjective view of what we listen to. 

I try to keep a unprejudiced and open minded attitude when listening to music, trying not to genre bash or become an annoying train spotter (which I tend to be guilty of sometimes). It's fair enough if you feel strongly about a particular genre but essentially my arguements here are against that sort of attitude because I think it just creates general animosity amongst music listeners and discourages people from posting their tastes because they feel ostrasized by more aggressive listeners.




			
				swilow said:
			
		

> ^Nice. :D
> 
> Hey, I gotta say I still love Infected. More ravey though. AZAX SYNDROM ftw...



IM blows me away everytime I see them. I've never missed an Ozzie gig they've had. I love them with no reservations. There is no other psy act that I've expereinced (barring maybe Son Kite) that stimulates the crowd in such a intense and electrifying way.

I have such a large emotional response when I listen to their music. There is so much bashing of them, I'm starting to think that people just do it because it's the "cool" thing to do and they are secretly scared to admit that they actually do rock


----------



## psycosynthesis

Infected used to rock. They now think they rawk. They're coked up and deluded and in no way do they make PSYCHEDELIC music...while their current tunes (and Dali's and Psynina's etc) may fall intro the genre of psytrance, it doesn't necessarily mean that the music they produce (or have produced for them, in Dali's case) is psychedelic in any way, shape or form. 

Each to their own though, if you have as much fun seeing a recent Infected Mushroom show as I did seeing Kindzadza live, then good for you. As long as we're all happy at the end of the day!


----------



## ruski

> Each to their own though, if you have as much fun seeing a recent Infected Mushroom show as I did seeing Kindzadza live, then good for you. As long as we're all happy at the end of the day!



Rezpect. :D


----------



## I<3 tabs

A nice site I found today on a dj forum. www.ektoplazm.com has free legal psytrance albums available for download as mp3 or wav.

I don't mean for this to come across as spam... just trying to spread the word, and keep it free


----------



## swilow

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> Infected used to rock. They now think they rawk. They're coked up and deluded and in no way do they make PSYCHEDELIC music...while their current tunes (and Dali's and Psynina's etc) may fall intro the genre of psytrance, it doesn't necessarily mean that the music they produce (or have produced for them, in Dali's case) is psychedelic in any way, shape or form.



Yeah- see the problem I've got there is that by saying their "coked up" which you CAN'T know and "deluded", which you also can't know- anyway, those things have NOTHING to do with music. So what do you mean there? I think Infected Mushroom IS psychedelic; it has all the same elements; rolling basslines, acid lines, weird-vocal bending, glitchy bits- yet its not psychedelic? Is it that the people in the band, by simply trying to sell their music to as wider a audience as possible, aren't psychedelic? I don't get that really....

Kindzadza- Waves From Inner Space was voted no 1 album on Isratrance. Ironic in a way really. 




> Each to their own though, if you have as much fun seeing a recent Infected Mushroom show as I did seeing Kindzadza live, then good for you. As long as we're all happy at the end of the day!



Of course! I caught the Tribedelic afterparty- Kindzadza baboom- absolutely stunningly grand. I also can't wait to see Infected ina few weeks. 

Are you going to Maitreya? Anyone?


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Okay, so those comments were a bit mis-placed. Fair enough if they want to reach a wider audience...but it seems to me that they are forsaking their roots in order to make dollars...and by coked up I mean the last time I saw them live, they seemed to be more interested in strutting around and pumping their hands in the air than playing? (Could be said for alot of live acts though, electronic or otherwise). Of course I can't know for sure that they are coked up and deluded...I was just having a rant. I really just don't like their new stuff and wanted to bitch about it... Seems a universe apart from B.P and The Gathering etc...just my two cents. As far as the music goes, compared to the aforementioned albums, it doesn't seem as mind-bending/warping/whatever...

That being said, I can respect their decision to progress in their music, and to make some serious dollars...I just sort of wish they hadn't. That's pretty selfish of me though. So I withdraw my ranting comments. I probably hadn't had a caffeine dose for a while when I wrote it!

As far as Maitreya goes, I am slightly annoyed at the lack of information the promoters have given on Oztrance, on flyers/posters and the like. I'm only really interested in catching Dick Trevors morning set (Heard AMD-Bigfish? Fucking killer morning stuff, I'm loving it), Atmos and Antix. Saw Cosmosis a year or two back and wasn't that impressed. Another old school act that has turned stale I reckon. I don't know what locals are playing, if Tetrameth/Shadow FX/Decoy/Spoonbill etc were playing I would probably go. For the time being I am leaning towards saving some money and being in a straight mindframe for the start of uni this year.


----------



## Dalfir

Wizzy Noise next week :D


----------



## swilow

> As far as Maitreya goes, I am slightly annoyed at the lack of information the promoters have given on Oztrance, on flyers/posters and the like. I'm only really interested in catching Dick Trevors morning set (Heard AMD-Bigfish? Fucking killer morning stuff, I'm loving it), Atmos and Antix. Saw Cosmosis a year or two back and wasn't that impressed. Another old school act that has turned stale I reckon. I don't know what locals are playing, if Tetrameth/Shadow FX/Decoy/Spoonbill etc were playing I would probably go. For the time being I am leaning towards saving some money and being in a straight mindframe for the start of uni this year.



Yeah, the line up just doesn't seem all that great eh. Cosmosis is beyond bad now I fink....

I agree, IM are probably coked up; meh, I probably would be too were I them.


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Indeed. Did you go last year though? It was one of the most magical weekends I've ever had!


----------



## therapture

Thanks a million jillion to the posts I read about "Electric Universe"....!!!! I am in love yet again with a new flame...Great additions to my mind traveling music  I "purchased" a large collection, 5 albums, and have been on it since ~7:45. It's incredible right now since my "dinner" is about 90% baked...w00t! %)


----------



## psycosynthesis

Decoy-Push Button Pony is incredible. Whoever said they've eclipsed their efforts on Not Responding to Light is right on the money...every time I see them live they sound better as well. I see a bright future for these guys.

OTT's latest is great, from what I've heard of it so far. Been getting into Greens Nuns too, old school acid laden mayhem.

Seeing Tom COSM next weekend as well, if I can throw off this fucking cold.


----------



## PsyGhost

swilow said:
			
		

> See, thats just naive I think. Psytrance is DANCE music; yar, its got the psychedelic prefix but that doesn't mean it has anything to do with spirituality. I don't see any connection between psy and the Spirit. The movement- is non-existent. People like dancing to phat beats in the bush, taking strong hallucingens, perhaps mixing with lemons (I saw your pic Ruski- tops!! ) camping and chilling with friends....its not a religion and after noticing some of the more culty parties being thrown (Raelians for fxors sake) I opted out by and large. What psy trance is, is a FORMULA for producers, not musicians, to follow- the truly stand out artists are usually musicians, not just producers and they don't sound like everyone else.
> 
> Sorry psyghost, but what you said I don't agree with; the term elitist being thrown around is silly, particulalry when you go on to make a rather obnoxious connection between vocals in trance and the death of 'the movement'. Now that sort of comment really is elitiist.



You hide behind illusions if you fail to see the movement in the original goa sound. Dancing, spirituality, hallucinogens, having fun, all interconnected. The music can be profound on a personal level. Filling up the clubs and event centers with people on alcohol or hallucinogens to sell the image is not cause of the music. Don't say the music isn't spiritual. Don't say the music isn't political. Those are the reasons why I DJ. These are the reasons why I listen to goa trance. 

You take away the essence of the music and you are left with a sterile mold. I'm not trying to go to a party and get drunk or high and have a good time. Thats not my message, thats not what I'm trying to do. Its about getting people into the militant mind, to awaken, to inform, to rise up.

I wasn't throwing around the word elitist. It was thrown at me.


----------



## swilow

PsyGhost said:
			
		

> You hide behind illusions if you fail to see the movement in the original goa sound. Dancing, spirituality, hallucinogens, having fun, all interconnected. The music can be profound on a personal level. Filling up the clubs and event centers with people on alcohol or hallucinogens to sell the image is not cause of the music. Don't say the music isn't spiritual. Don't say the music isn't political. Those are the reasons why I DJ. These are the reasons why I listen to goa trance.



Well, I think your tricking yourself a bit....I just love the music. I don't find it psychedelic whatever that means. I enjoy all of these- "Dancing, spirituality, hallucinogens, having fun" and I like using psychedelic drugs for a spiritual benefit; but saying that this music is 'political' leaves an AWFUL taste in my mouth. 

If it is a movemment, what are the aims? Whats the motive? Whats the outcome? Why is it only for people who like electronic music?



> You take away the essence of the music and you are left with a sterile mold. I'm not trying to go to a party and get drunk or high and have a good time. Thats not my message, thats not what I'm trying to do. Its about getting people into the militant mind, to awaken, to inform, to rise up.



Into a miltiant mind-??????? I hope your joking, the last thing music needs is people turning it into something it isn't; the moment that I perceive trance to be militant, I'll just start listening to the stuff that isn't. I don't get it- because playing someone elses music on some electrical equipment is revolutionary?

How does trance 'inform' and inspire people to 'rise up'? What will happen then- mass rioting? I don't understand what it is you think your doing when you play music here...

If you wanna change things, enjoy your parties for the fact that its fun being high and dancing in the bush with friends; then get back to reality and DO SOMETHING. 



> I wasn't throwing around the word elitist. It was thrown at me.



Fair enough, but while the post I'm responding to here isn't elitist, its exactly what I don't like. Psy/goa whatever you wanna call it has been in existence for almost twenty years and I can't see it having caused radical changes in society.


----------



## psycosynthesis

The idea of psytrance being entwined with any political movements or activism is silly. We aren't in the 60's anymore. It's purely hedonstic, albeit hedonism with a relative conciousness...thinking that you're changing the world by dropping a few tabs and listening to psy/goa or even playing/producing it is silly. Sure...you're making an impact on people, but in no way is that impact anything that could be considered to inspire 'militarism'. At least I hope not!

Remember...everyone knows "Fun Rules".

Just my opinion, but I tend to shirk alot of the psuedo-political/spiritual tripe that comes with the genre. "Cosmic activation and awareness", "Striving for change" "Activism"...to me these buzzwords and the paragraphs you find on flyers for parties or CD inserts seems to be more marketing than any tangible effort to alter the way things are. (Though when listenned to in the right frame of mind, plenty of tunes can SOUND altered...and that's why we do it, isn't it? ).

P.S Please don't be offended if you are doing something actively to attempt to change society. I just think that their are HEAPS better ways to do it than playing psy and preaching about it....sort of like that South Park Episode...


----------



## Dalfir

Meh-skimo. Sick party, but Eskimo's stuff is not Psytrance. It was bordering on electro-house.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> ^Okay, so those comments were a bit mis-placed. Fair enough if they want to reach a wider audience...but it seems to me that they are forsaking their roots in order to make dollars...and by coked up I mean the last time I saw them live, they seemed to be more interested in strutting around and pumping their hands in the air than playing? (Could be said for alot of live acts though, electronic or otherwise). Of course I can't know for sure that they are coked up and deluded...I was just having a rant. I really just don't like their new stuff and wanted to bitch about it... Seems a universe apart from B.P and The Gathering etc...just my two cents. As far as the music goes, compared to the aforementioned albums, it doesn't seem as mind-bending/warping/whatever...
> 
> That being said, I can respect their decision to progress in their music, and to make some serious dollars...I just sort of wish they hadn't. That's pretty selfish of me though. So I withdraw my ranting comments. I probably hadn't had a caffeine dose for a while when I wrote it!
> 
> As far as Maitreya goes, I am slightly annoyed at the lack of information the promoters have given on Oztrance, on flyers/posters and the like. I'm only really interested in catching Dick Trevors morning set (Heard AMD-Bigfish? Fucking killer morning stuff, I'm loving it), Atmos and Antix. Saw Cosmosis a year or two back and wasn't that impressed. Another old school act that has turned stale I reckon. I don't know what locals are playing, if Tetrameth/Shadow FX/Decoy/Spoonbill etc were playing I would probably go. For the time being I am leaning towards saving some money and being in a straight mindframe for the start of uni this year.



i saw AMD & Dick Trevor (missed Aphid Moon producing ) perform live last summer...it was awesome! i think you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## swilow

> Remember...everyone knows "Fun Rules".



+23 



> Decoy-Push Button Pony is incredible. Whoever said they've eclipsed their efforts on Not Responding to Light is right on the money...every time I see them live they sound better as well. I see a bright future for these guys.



Push Button Pony is a great album for sure....much better then Not Responding, which got boring quickly and didn't reflect the dynamic nature of Decoy live. Axis Mundi is a beaitful piece, nice modulated saxophone nd wistful feeling to it....I've been seeing these guys live for about 5 years now and finally their releases are as good as their live show! Oh yeah, not going to Maitreya, needs to save money and brain power for Uni 

Dalfir, right on about Eskimo; he's a pretty good producer' has some nice sonic tricks, but his songs have lost it. I didn't mind Balloonatic vol 1 and some other relases before that; he did a good song with Ozzy and Fractal Glider (Liqud in other words) and I quite liked one of the Talameskimo songs (To Be Continued maybe) but he's just crap now. IMO....

Cheers for the link to Ektoplasm whomever that was, grabbing an album now for my smoke and sleep session soon to come.


----------



## swilow

That ekotplasm place has some wicked stuff on there guys....


----------



## Dalfir

Track ID needed...
http://download.yousendit.com/795A9A563BF6B6A7 Anyone know who or what this is? One of the most evilist basslines I've ever heard, doesn't even try that hard.


----------



## swilow

^No idea, but I'd love to find out too, that sounds fucking crazy....can you PM the rest of the track too me pleasey pleasey??


----------



## Dalfir

Iron Madness - The Punisher

^_^


----------



## Don Luigi

Beenhead pointed me in the direction of Insane Creation and I think they're really good. Their album FileStyle is on the net and I'd be happy to send people the details if they PM me!


----------



## turkeyphant

This weekend - Scorb, Warp Technique (you _need_ to hear these guys), Green Nuns(!), Ace Ventura, NSE, Bass Clef, Slackbaba, Rastaliens, Tron vs Beatnik and much more...

I can't wait.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Got Iron Madness's album, it's pretty damn evil man, me likey!


----------



## swilow

Just got back from Infected Mushroom.....noice!! Shite venue, and a bit too much druqs, but these guys still blow the house down. Now the afterparty....I think not.


----------



## @lterEgo

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> Decoy-Push Button Pony is incredible.
> 
> OTT's latest is great



that decoy album is nice. it's driving and calming at the same time. i can appreciate that sort of duality.

the new OTT release continues to be a sore spot for me. my normal music service isn't carrying the album yet and i'm dying to get a listen. everyone's talking about it  

---

as for music and the deeper spiritual meaning, i dropped that pretense a while back. people think that if you add in a few tribal sounds and eat mind-altering substances out in the woods that you're a vehicle for some sort of transcendental message. psy enthusiasts seem especially prone to this attitude. maybe i'm jaded, but i just don't believe that playing music makes you some sort of holy messenger. in fact, i think it's a little bit ego-driven and narcissistic to be convinced that you're strengthening the underlying fabric of the universe by sharing a few tunes. it doesn't matter how many eastern samples are in your tracks or how passionate the djembe players are as they bang along to your set. there is no universal truth that we are all dancing to support. just try to get the hippies to actually organize and take action when the party's over and you'll see what i mean.


----------



## swilow

> it doesn't matter how many eastern samples are in your tracks or how passionate the djembe players are as they bang along to your set. there is no universal truth that we are all dancing to support. just try to get the hippies to actually organize and take action when the party's over and you'll see what i mean.



QFT!! I think people just like to entertain the fantasy that psytrance is deep communication with the spirit world; and sure, tripping in the bush with banging music _can_ be very "spiritual"- I consider fun spiritual in asmuch as anything is- but I actually prefer to not listen to psy when I'm tripping; its annoying at times.

I just purchased the Raja Ram anothology- three disks, Quinttessence, iNFINITY Project, and a mix of 1200/Shpongle etc. and he mentions going to Ibiza in 1961- and people were 'already sasying how it was better in the old days'... I think thats funny; all these jaded party folk stretching back through time. If you just aim to have fun, you can't really go wrong. 

Incidentally, the anthology is cool, I love the Infinity Project stuff....just wish the second and third disks weren't mixed. Oh well... About to listen to Cujourious One- Creating A Second Sun, grabbed it today.Shall report back. 

Peace and love and light and computer programs.


----------



## MasterOfDeception

latest IM is not psychedelic, it's pop trance. or not even trance?? lol,who could dance to it and get into a trance??!?!


----------



## swilow

> who could dance to it and get into a trance



I don't really know any psy music that would put me in a trance to be honest. Earlier Goa stuff maybe, but modern psy is too quirky and tuff to 'induce trance'. IM put me in a weird giggly mood....I think I'll always love them, but I haven't heard anything from the new album except live. And I can't remember so....


----------



## Dalfir

Wizzy Noise was crap.

Hyperception from Aus is playing on easter along with Mr Peculiar, should be a fun party. :D


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:
			
		

> I don't really know any psy music that would put me in a trance to be honest. Earlier Goa stuff maybe, but modern psy is too quirky and tuff to 'induce trance'.



You just haven't taken enough acid, dude  

I find that most "psychedelic" trance can entrance me - from old-school goa, through full-on like Green Nuns to mental night music like Highko.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Wizzy Noise was crap.
> 
> Hyperception from Aus is playing on easter along with Mr Peculiar, should be a fun party. :D



Hyperception/Mr P are good. You'll have fun!


----------



## swilow

^+23 to that, Mr P rox AND gives away is audio secrets. 

Cujorious One- Creating A Second Sun; fantastic minmal fullon if tat makes sense from Zenon. Kind of techy trance with sparse sounds and awesome vocal samples.


----------



## Propyl Power

has anybody heard "useless science" by troll scientists? i have been listening to this album every day for the past 2 months. top notch twisted-funky-squelchy-squeaky-slurpy-gritty-mystic-homebrew shroomy forest trance. 

http://www.discogs.com/release/1187192

i can't even get out of bed in the morning until i've listened to 'vill du ha luft' at least 8 times...


----------



## psycosynthesis

Doesn't that Cujurious One have a ridicuolous cover where he's holding a ball of flame? lulz.


----------



## sheepish486

ooooh.
i saw Deviant Species play a set last Friday.
all i have to say is:

holy shit.

if you ever get the chance, definitely take it, and take a nice hit of acid while your at it.

i've never seen/heard anything like it.


----------



## swilow

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> Doesn't that Cujurious One have a ridicuolous cover where he's holding a ball of flame? lulz.



Yeah, kinda slick in a shirt and jacket...odd. Cool music though


----------



## psycosynthesis

Loving the Midimal album-In Search of Water. Luuuush prog.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Astral Projection - Chaos (Bizzare Contact Remix)


----------



## swilow

^That whole remix album, "Ten" is pretty good- though it always makes me wanna put on the originals more! 

*Double R.E.L-* Cereal Killahz....darkish psy from Israel, similar to Entropy and Terranoise, good stuff. Not constantly static basslines, nice little glitchy parts and too many reverse cymbals.  

Somehow I also found myself getting into *Vibe Tribe-* Wise Crackers. Pure Israeli fullon, a friend left it in my car and its actually decent. I'm sure I'll loathe it within a week though  I've also been really getting into a CD called *Arcana*, beautiful psy chill/dub, featuring Eat Static, Don Peyote (!!), Zen Lemonade (Gus Tills chill project) and others....its an 'older' album, from around 2004 I think, and it sounds beautiful.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> Astral Projection - Chaos (Bizzare Contact Remix)




hahaha I was fucked up when I posted this.


----------



## swilow

^Hahaha, you like the Astral Projection - Chaos (Bizzare Contact Remix) hahaha??? 

Sorry


----------



## jaymie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3UrIZNBUm0

you all obviously need trancersize in your life


----------



## psycosynthesis

^hahahahahahaha. I'm going to form a local club here in Australia. Give me a legitimate excuse to throw a party in my local park


----------



## Tranced

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Wizzy Noise was crap.
> 
> Hyperception from Aus is playing on easter along with Mr Peculiar, should be a fun party. :D



I hate that standard Wizzy Noise baseline. Sounds crap without fail, every single time.


----------



## MasterOfDeception

Wizzy Noise played food stuff until around 2002-2003 ... Their latest,new style is crap.


----------



## turkeyphant

Acid Goblins at the weekend.  Some of the hardest and most banging trance I've heard for a long time.  I can already tell it's going to be one of the best sets this year.


----------



## swilow

^Acid Goblins are cool, I have their Wooden Monsters promo....awesome stuff.

Been digging a bit of Youth- Calibrate Your Soul and Astral Projection- Whatever the album with dancing galaxy and soundform is....Also been enjoying Baphomet Engines album from last year. Nice and dark, yet not too so.


----------



## PinholeStar

swilow said:
			
		

> Been digging a bit of Youth- Calibrate Your Soul



[pedant]Calibrate Your _Intuition_[/pedant]  

Pretty good album that. I saw him play a few years ago - looked like a English schoolteacher!


----------



## swilow

^Uh. I stand corrected   Its just a sweet album really. Personally been digging Natural Born Chillers- Aleph Zero Records (or Aleph One I dunno).

Now, I'm sure you guys have seen this great pic-  





Check out this- http://www.squatjuice.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=161

Funny stuff, poor lass. I remember seeing the 'first' modifications a year or so ago; it has morphed out of control.


----------



## psycosynthesis

That's a fucking huge speaker stack/row. Wowsers!


----------



## swilow

^Yeah like totally miss the point dude


----------



## psycosynthesis

^hahaha I didn't. The ugly/munted girl is a given, isn't it?


----------



## Dalfir

Ahahahah classic...got a video of a severly drunken friend on stage stumbling around Space Tribe but I'll be merciful and keep it on my phone.

_http://www.deviantdidg.com/flyers/vortex_easter_festy.jpg_ very excited...Leaving soon. :D


----------



## psycosynthesis

Going to see Hefty Output, Pondscum, Satanstoenail, Sensient, Autonomech, Krumelur/Kropsprakk this weekend. Weeee! Happy dead-cunt-on-a-stick day!

Nice lineup. Where are you? South Africa?


----------



## swilow

^How was it? 

Enjoying a bit of Parasense at the moment....


----------



## Dalfir

What a mad, mad party. The decor was absolutely incredible and Mr P played Alien Mushrooms. 

And yep, SA.


----------



## swilow

Psychosynthesis, have you been to the lazy sunday things at ladida? Going down this sunday hopefully... Also the new monthly Interpulse night looks cool...


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Yeah the lineup does look tasty for this sunday. Haven't been to one though. If I get my homework done I might cruise down for a few beers, if I can con some mates into coming. Punx on Junk were crazy at Somatica, very bouncy/funky prog stuff. Somatica was generally awesome. Good to hear some cranking night-time gear, highlights were the Hefty boys, Satanstoenail and Pondscum...missed most of Shamanix's set but caught the tail end which was nuts. He dropped a Kindzadza track which made me cream.

The daytime music was wicked too. Jigsaw, Sensient, Autonomech (wasn't on the floor for his site, was chilling out with some randoms but what I heard sounded chunky as fuck) and the second last set by Pedro and Rouge (Pedrouge) was great. I was pretty well trolleyed at that point however. 

The Interpulse night does look good, but some lineup info would look better!

Back on topic, the new Tegma album is sounding pretty good. He's gone the whole minimal/tech approach like most prog artists these days but it's sounding good. A lot better than Ticon's 2am.


----------



## swilow

Absolutely loving Electrypnose- Where do we go? He is taking his music to a new and vevry good place I think. Very psychedelic, but melodic too...Better then live I think. Then again I'm doofed out for now.


----------



## turkeyphant

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> That's a fucking huge speaker stack/row. Wowsers!



You've obviously never been to a teknival...


----------



## swilow

psycosynthesis said:
			
		

> The Interpulse night does look good, but some lineup info would look better!



Looks like mainly zenon peeps I think I haven'tooked for a while.



> Back on topic, the new Tegma album is sounding pretty good. He's gone the whole minimal/tech approach like most prog artists these days but it's sounding good. A lot better than Ticon's 2am.



Yeah, its a nice album- not one that I will be playing for years to come, but its defintely smooth and groovy. I just wish these artists would drop that electro synthy shit, it just plain doesn't sound good to me. All these horrible vibrato saw waves- sounds like disco. Disco sux.  Also, change drumkits, a 909 is good, but there is a lot more out there....This makes the Haldolium album look full-on. Now that, QNT, is a minimal album.


----------



## swilow

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> You've obviously never been to a teknival...



I think.....he was being funny :D


----------



## TheAppleCore

I want to buy Skylon, but is there any place I can purchase a digital download (preferrably lossless)? I don't feel like buying CDs, more plastic shit...


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

TheAppleCore said:
			
		

> I want to buy Skylon, but is there any place I can get it as a digital download (preferrably lossless)? I don't feel like buying CDs, more plastic shit...



why don't you just say you want to steal it rather than pay for it.

if you really just wanted a lossless rip you would buy it and do it yourself.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> why don't you just say you want to steal it rather than pay for it.
> 
> if you really just wanted a lossless rip you would buy it and do it yourself.



I don't want to steal it man... I'm all for supporting the artist. I just wondered if you could pay for a lossless download somewhere, rather than buying an actual physical disc (instant access to the music rather than waiting for it to arrive in mail, plus plastic = bad impact on environment).

But if I can't pay for a lossless download, I'll buy the CD...


There, I edited my previous post for further clarification.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

TheAppleCore said:
			
		

> I don't want to steal it man... I'm all for supporting the artist. I just wondered if you could pay for a lossless download somewhere, rather than buying an actual physical disc (instant access to the music rather than waiting for it to arrive in mail, plus plastic = bad impact on environment).
> 
> But if I can't pay for a lossless download, I'll buy the CD...
> 
> 
> There, I edited my previous post for further clarification.



sorry for assuming. my bad.


----------



## swilow

...sadly, I have noticed full torrents of Skylon all in .flac format. Fuckers....


----------



## TheAppleCore

Man, I dunno why, but I can't seem to get over how awesome Younger Brother - The Last Days of Gravity is...

That album is sooo well crafted, rhythmically and melodically (IMO anyway).

I ~really~ advise anyone that likes Shpongle or Ott to check it out...


----------



## psycosynthesis

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> sorry for assuming. my bad.



Assumption is the mother of all fuckups. 

That aside, Flowjob's new album, Zentertainment...is lush. Miles ahead of their first effort.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

TheAppleCore said:
			
		

> Man, I dunno why, but I can't seem to get over how awesome Younger Brother - The Last Days of Gravity is...
> 
> That album is sooo well crafted, rhythmically and melodically (IMO anyway).
> 
> I ~really~ advise anyone that likes Shpongle or Ott to check it out...



I was actually incredibly unimpressed by this album.

Sounds to me like the Jam Bands (disco biscuits) Simon has been playing with/around have rubbed off on him, and that just doesn't fit into my sonic aesthetic like it once did, sigh... The album to me, though a letdown, did hint at a potentially fascinating and stimulating future in the electro/acoustic combination...

Every track had a few sounds that were surprising and new but it didn't suck me along and sit in my player for months until I had memorized damn near every track on the cd, like his previous albums had done to me.

I imagine those who loved this album listen to more non-electronic music than I do currently.


----------



## swilow

TheAppleCore said:
			
		

> Man, I dunno why, but I can't seem to get over how awesome Younger Brother - The Last Days of Gravity is...
> 
> That album is sooo well crafted, rhythmically and melodically (IMO anyway).
> 
> I ~really~ advise anyone that likes Shpongle or Ott to check it out...



I agree, its certainly my favorite release from Simon Posford et al.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I bought Skylon...

and WOW!!

This album is astoundingly beautiful... I started welling up with tears during "The Queen of All Everything"! "A Shower of Sparks" is another really beautiful track.

Really, the entire album is an awesome and emotional psybient/psydub listen though...


----------



## swilow

^Cool, I actually just got it, and have yet to listen to it. Now I sense my bong and music-stuff calling me to embark.


----------



## PsyGhost

V.A. - Opus Iridium is quite good. Ethereal's track Moondawn is awesome, but then anything Ethereal does is brilliant.


----------



## Dalfir

Ouch, rain knocked out the main rig at this weekend's party...Cosmosis ended up jamming in the chill-tent, which was quite an intimate experience to say the least.


----------



## turkeyphant

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Ouch, rain knocked out the main rig at this weekend's party...Cosmosis ended up jamming in the chill-tent, which was quite an intimate experience to say the least.



You're lucky you didn't have to see his current live set...


----------



## Dalfir

Haha, it is what I saw.  Guitar and all, although it was hardly live. Few guitar riffs and space-bar on laptop.


----------



## swilow

^I just wish cosmosis would forget everything he produced after Contact- trancendance was Ok, but got boring quick. Contact, I remember buying that when it came out- it has such good memories attached to it...


----------



## PsyGhost

Para Halu on The Path - Wide Range is fuckin sweet


----------



## swilow

*Ott-*Skylon= splendid. A great progression from Blumenkraft; excellenct production, beautiful melodies, some psychedelia. Love the eastern flavour that he injects very strongl into his music.


----------



## Dalfir

Been digging Broken Toy's side Metal/Psy project Super Evil. :D


----------



## FreedomOfTheMind

NEW YOUNGER BROTHER ALBUM- LAST DAYS OF GRAVITY

anybody like much?


----------



## swilow

^Fucken love it. Have a scroll back through this thread, there is a bit of chat about it....


----------



## PsyGhost

FreedomOfTheMind said:
			
		

> NEW YOUNGER BROTHER ALBUM- LAST DAYS OF GRAVITY
> 
> anybody like much?



yes is amazing. each listen it gets better and better


----------



## PinholeStar

FreedomOfTheMind said:
			
		

> NEW YOUNGER BROTHER ALBUM- LAST DAYS OF GRAVITY
> 
> anybody like much?



'Tis a veritable masterpiece! :D


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

PinholeStar said:
			
		

> 'Tis a veritable masterpiece! :D



I must just not get it.

Its really the first posford album that only a handful of listens completely satisfied me, and I haven't picked it up since the release.

I think its the more traditional song structures, I feel I grasp in only a few listens, and they fail to engage me after that.


----------



## swilow

Spoonbill- Mgeafuana. Not trance, but awesome melbourne jazzy psychedlic weirdness. Fucking brilliant....


----------



## turkeyphant

Azax Syndrom this Saturday - sickness.


----------



## Dalfir

Last outdoor of the season was last weekend...Moving indoors till September. Lame.

Oh yeah, take a listen to Coma Sector. Awesome, evil, rolling psytrance.


----------



## swilow

^Damn seasons and stuff....we still got some nice outdoor doofs, but fucking freeezing.....must man up for them!

I got a great compilation called Edge from Nexus Records, pretty much saffatrance- Shift, Perplex, Slug- nice intelligent and hard psy. Looking forward to seeing Shift soon(ish).


----------



## Dalfir

There's a new Nexus V/A called Midnight Storm III, check that out. Think you'll dig it.

New act to look out for, Deleriant, has a track on the CD.


----------



## Tranced

I'm liking Montagu and Golkonda - Pressure Punks on Blue Tunes records

ARW - Time Is Not Free  

Anyone reccomend anything that is a bit more Trancey and melodic?


----------



## Dalfir

Cape Town's the place to be


----------



## turkeyphant

Shift is a pleasure live.

Is the new Midnight Storm comp as good as the last two?

Azax ripped it up last night...


----------



## Dalfir

Yes! Get Midnight Storm III. Very cool track selection and some sick Shift remixes.


----------



## swilow

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Cape Town's the place to be


 
See, I actually think thats kind of sad, that theres psytrance workshops as such.... I mean, how are these artists ever going to make anything original sounding? Its fair to say that a LOT of the sth african trance sounds same-y- maybe thats why? I don't know, this is the reason I've been turned off psy in many ways; so formulaic.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Headroom - Artelligent (shit name ) is pretty damn fat, nice bit of WOMP to it!

+1 for that Para Halu record someone mentioned.


----------



## Dalfir

swilow said:
			
		

> See, I actually think thats kind of sad, that theres psytrance workshops as such.... I mean, how are these artists ever going to make anything original sounding? Its fair to say that a LOT of the sth african trance sounds same-y- maybe thats why? I don't know, this is the reason I've been turned off psy in many ways; so formulaic.



I really do agree that everyone coming out of the workshops will have that MMD sound (Hiyarant, Zion Linguist etc) but I really like the bond that local producers have...Most producers here have no problem with taking a newb under their wing.


----------



## Dalfir

And the Headroom album is OK...Nice production but the only track I really like is Will Never End.

V/A to recommend is Bundu Bashers from Amoeba Records, a South African V/A with artists from crime-ridden metropolis Johannesburg rather than Cape Town where most producers are from. The Joburg sound is pretty original, has a raw sound to it in contrast to the clear production of Cape Town acts, but it's not hard to listen to at all.

Very psychdelic.


----------



## swilow

^I really liked the Headroom trax on the Streamline comp. from a few years back...haven't heard much since.

Been listening to a bit of Chromosone and Andromeda....really like this guy, always sweet sounds, not very psy- more morning nostalgia music. As Andromeda, the production is very unique, lovely bass sound.

Also been liking a Prahlad track called Meditation. Surprsing, as it has the exact melodic structure I usually dislike, but it works nicely....Good woodsy vibe.


----------



## MasterOfDeception

nowplaying new Procs, I have a feeling it's one of the trippiest album lately. Gem!


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

I can't really get along with Procs, I can see the appeal, and the foresty vibe is cool, but his music is too repetative and disharmonious for my liking.


----------



## Tranced

The new Zen Mechanics album is fucking quality.

Proper driving, dark psychedelic music.

Good artwork aswell.


----------



## swilow

^Hmm, I certainly wouldn't call it dark at all. I think its actually a very tyypical perky and dull morning trance album....but thats just me. Me being jaded trance fan who prefers hating on things then praising.... On the other hand, Haltya- Book of Nature is still getting a good spin round my part.


----------



## Dalfir

Baphomet Engine - Hades (track)

thumbs up.


----------



## swilow

^Add another thumb- Baphomet Engine is awesome. Do you have his album? Theres a track called The Barrows (I think) fucking unreal.


----------



## Dalfir

Dancing On The Barrows? Yeah sick track  Black Metal in Psy form.


----------



## swilow

^Thats it yeah, "Dancing on The Barrows". I also like the "Looking for Dragons at Spitsbe" track too....good dark psy, without being so distracting that you can't trance out to it a bit.


----------



## MasterOfDeception

new Trimada album (Trimada - Left Behind) seems to be some nice dark'ish psy-tech/tech-trance/schanz ... :]


----------



## PsyGhost

Ra - 9th.........ecstatic trance dance goa music


----------



## suspekt-

Damn, Haltya is GROOVY. I can't stop dancing in my chair.


----------



## swilow

^Yeah, I love all the funkee weird stuff...I think their sound is almost not psy trance; maybe acidclowncircusmusic. Whatever it is, its good. Maye psy-disco....the Book of Nature album has easily been my favorite trance album for the year..


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Electro-Psy-Funk or something!

Who cares, they're great. :D

I am *really* not keen on "Borboleta Purpura" off the new haltya album though, sounds like a mashup between terrible lounge music and some old Shpongle tune.


----------



## liltokerboy

The closest thing that I listen to that would possibly be considered psytrance would be 1200 Mics maybe? I listen to alot of Tiesto as well but he's mostly pure trance. Any specific suggestions for artists that will be easy to find? For a psytrance newbie


----------



## alasdairm

these are some of my favourite artists:

cosmosis
d-tek
eskimo
growling mad scientist
hallucinogen
juno reactor
logic bomb
s.u.n. project
scorb
wizzy noise
x-dream

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

suspekt- said:
			
		

> Damn, Haltya is GROOVY. I can't stop dancing in my chair.



hell yeah, wow these guys put out some funky-psy


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Rainbow Funkster has been playing in my head all day at work. lol


----------



## AgentSquish

There was going to be a Psytrance rave in my town featuring

- Growling Mad Scientist  

- Eskimo

and a few other local Goa artists, but none of the stupid raver kids liked that music, so they just settled with the usual trance/house stuff(not that I mind, I love all kids of electronica)

but come on?!!! Eskimo and GMS?!! WTF!


----------



## Rapter

A question of mine..


What psytrance tracks would go well with hardstyle and hardtrance?







btw.. first post XD


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Eh, they're worlds apart I reckon. So much more depth/layers/feeling to psy. 
Probably some Loud, Astrix, John 00 Fleming (can't say I like his stuff though)...Hydrophonics have a bit of a hard trance sound. 

P.S Welcome aboard.


----------



## turkeyphant

Rapter said:
			
		

> What psytrance tracks would go well with hardstyle and hardtrance?



No real psy but things like Eskimo cross over a bit...


----------



## swilow

Rapter said:
			
		

> A question of mine..
> 
> 
> What psytrance tracks would go well with hardstyle and hardtrance?



Some of the more industrial-ish groups use similar techy sounds to hardstye- Baphomet Engine is an example. For hardtrancey sounds- if you mean the sickly-sweet melodies- you'll be struggling, but for etheral and beautiful melodies, check out Protoculture (Refractions) and older Astral Projetion.... Though, as has been said, you won't find much that is like either styes in psy, though of course there are some crossovers. You might wanna listen to Kindzadza too for really technical weird and intense dark/neuro trance. By the way, welcome to old Bluelight 

At the moemnt, Im really loving a new suomi compilaation- *Hippy Killer*. Features all the best artists from Finland- Squaremeat, Pavel Simba, Salakavala, Mandalavandalz, Robomate.... Some seriously funky, groovy stuff there, nice production and such variety of sounds. Really good stuff.  Highly recommended.



			
				AgentSquish said:
			
		

> There was going to be a Psytrance rave in my town featuring
> 
> - Growling Mad Scientist
> 
> - Eskimo
> 
> and a few other local Goa artists, but none of the stupid raver kids liked that music, so they just settled with the usual trance/house stuff(not that I mind, I love all kids of electronica)
> 
> but come on?!!! Eskimo and GMS?!! WTF!



What, are you angry or happy?

Be prepared for them to not show up


----------



## swilow

liltokerboy said:
			
		

> The closest thing that I listen to that would possibly be considered psytrance would be 1200 Mics maybe? I listen to alot of Tiesto as well but he's mostly pure trance. Any specific suggestions for artists that will be easy to find? For a psytrance newbie



1200mics, GMS, Protoculture, Hallucinogen, Prometheus, Astral Projection, maybe some Son Kite if you wanna dip into prog-psy a bit....these groups/artists are good starters. But really, they are the tip of a massive iceberg....delve through this thread and the archived ones and you'll find heaps of different reccomendations.


----------



## yummy22

*I love goa-trance*

Hi people.  

Here's a list of old-school goa albums that you should find.  You need to understand the roots of psy trance, and experience the beauty of this music (goa). It is probably the best form of music ever (only idm & ambient genres come close imo).  

Unfortunately, this style of music is basically dead (except for suntrip records), and many of these are out of print and very hard to find, but you can probably find all on soulseek or bittorrent sites. If it is still possible to buy it, I will include a link to a place where it can be found.  

I'm also going to add a link to one of the songs, to make you more interested in it, because I know most people just skim past these types of lists without a second thought. 

Anyways, I give all of these a 9/10 or 10/10 score. All come very close to "perfect".

*Astral Projection - Trust in Trance*
buy here song

This one is very well known and popular for good reason. Every song is good and a few of them (People Can Fly, Kabalah, Black and White) are perfect.  Very beautiful and uplifting sounding.  
*
Battle of the Future Buddhas - Twin Sharkfins*
song

This one is very dark, very psychedelic, and very fast.

*Chi-A.D. - Infinitism*
buy here song

This is one of my favorites. Eye am the I, Celestial and Purity are awesome songs.  The Flame is a masterpiece.  Every trance fan should have this  

*Hallucinogen - Twisted*
buy here song

This is the one that got me interested in psy-trance and it is still one of my favorites.  It was one of the very first goa trance albums created. 

*Sandman - Witchcraft*
buy here song

These guys have a very unique sound.  It sounds like a cross between goa trance, industrial and techno.  It's also very dark sounding. 

*Pleiadians - I.F.O.*
song

Wow, I love this! It is very complex, dense sounding music and it reminds me of aliens.  

*Etnica - Alien Protein*
buy here song

Same people as Pleiadians but very different sound. 

*Doof - Let's Turn On*
song

Lot's of acid sounds. Very fun. 

*X-Dream - We Created Our Own Happiness*

Ok, now I'm getting sleepy, so I will just list them.  No more comment from me or links.  Maybe I'll add those later.

*Space Tribe - Sonic Mandala

Ominus - Ominus

Transwave - Helium

Colorbox - Train to Chroma City

Muse's Rapt - Spiritual Healing 

Asia 2001 - Psykadelia

Technosommy - Synthetic Flesh

MFG - The Prophecy

Shakta - Silicon Trip

Total Eclipse - Delta Aquarids

Tandu - Multimoods

Miranda - Phenomena 

Dogma - Land of Utopia
*

The following albums are all very good, but I've taken them off the list above for various reasons. 

*Cosmosis - Synergy

Green Nuns of the Revolution - Rock Bitch Mafia

Prana - Cyclone

Planet B.E.N. Trippy Future Garden

Indoor - Progressive Trance

G.M.S. - Chaos Laboratory

The Infinity Project - Feeling Weird

Bypass Unit - On a Trance-Mission

Man With No Name - Moment of Truth

Electric Universe - One Love

Koxbox- Forever After

S.U.N. Project - Drosaphilia

Dimension 5 - Transdimensional

Ra - To Sirius

Darshan - Awakening

OOOD - Breathing Space

Power Source - Cosmic Waves

UX - Ultimate Experience

Infected Mushroom - Classical Mushroom

Space Cat - Beam Me Up*


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Whooops!


----------



## swilow

^Hey man, can you edit that? Not the place to advertise events ie. a drug forum. Except in the right section of course. 

Confused much? 

Nice list yummy...


----------



## psycosynthesis

yummy22 said:
			
		

> Hi people.
> 
> Here's a list of old-school goa albums that you should find.  You need to understand the roots of psy trance, and experience the beauty of this music (goa). It is probably the best form of music ever (only idm & ambient genres come close imo).
> 
> Unfortunately, this style of music is basically dead (except for suntrip records), and many of these are out of print and very hard to find, but you can probably find all on soulseek or bittorrent sites. If it is still possible to buy it, I will include a link to a place where it can be found.
> 
> I'm also going to add a link to one of the songs, to make you more interested in it, because I know most people just skim past these types of lists without a second thought.
> 
> Anyways, I give all of these a 9/10 or 10/10 score. All come very close to "perfect".
> 
> *Astral Projection - Trust in Trance*
> buy here song
> 
> This one is very well known and popular for good reason. Every song is good and a few of them (People Can Fly, Kabalah, Black and White) are perfect.  Very beautiful and uplifting sounding.
> *
> Battle of the Future Buddhas - Twin Sharkfins*
> song
> 
> This one is very dark, very psychedelic, and very fast.
> 
> *Chi-A.D. - Infinitism*
> buy here song
> 
> This is one of my favorites. Eye am the I, Celestial and Purity are awesome songs.  The Flame is a masterpiece.  Every trance fan should have this
> 
> *Hallucinogen - Twisted*
> buy here song
> 
> This is the one that got me interested in psy-trance and it is still one of my favorites.  It was one of the very first goa trance albums created.
> 
> *Sandman - Witchcraft*
> buy here song
> 
> These guys have a very unique sound.  It sounds like a cross between goa trance, industrial and techno.  It's also very dark sounding.
> 
> *Pleiadians - I.F.O.*
> song
> 
> Wow, I love this! It is very complex, dense sounding music and it reminds me of aliens.
> 
> *Etnica - Alien Protein*
> buy here song
> 
> Same people as Pleiadians but very different sound.
> 
> *Doof - Let's Turn On*
> song
> 
> Lot's of acid sounds. Very fun.
> 
> *X-Dream - We Created Our Own Happiness*
> 
> Ok, now I'm getting sleepy, so I will just list them.  No more comment from me or links.  Maybe I'll add those later.
> 
> *Space Tribe - Sonic Mandala
> 
> Ominus - Ominus
> 
> Transwave - Helium
> 
> Colorbox - Train to Chroma City
> 
> Muse's Rapt - Spiritual Healing
> 
> Asia 2001 - Psykadelia
> 
> Technosommy - Synthetic Flesh
> 
> MFG - The Prophecy
> 
> Shakta - Silicon Trip
> 
> Total Eclipse - Delta Aquarids
> 
> Tandu - Multimoods
> 
> Miranda - Phenomena
> 
> Dogma - Land of Utopia
> *
> 
> The following albums are all very good, but I've taken them off the list above for various reasons.
> 
> *Cosmosis - Synergy
> 
> Green Nuns of the Revolution - Rock Bitch Mafia
> 
> Prana - Cyclone
> 
> Planet B.E.N. Trippy Future Garden
> 
> Indoor - Progressive Trance
> 
> G.M.S. - Chaos Laboratory
> 
> The Infinity Project - Feeling Weird
> 
> Bypass Unit - On a Trance-Mission
> 
> Man With No Name - Moment of Truth
> 
> Electric Universe - One Love
> 
> Koxbox- Forever After
> 
> S.U.N. Project - Drosaphilia
> 
> Dimension 5 - Transdimensional
> 
> Ra - To Sirius
> 
> Darshan - Awakening
> 
> OOOD - Breathing Space
> 
> Power Source - Cosmic Waves
> 
> UX - Ultimate Experience
> 
> Infected Mushroom - Classical Mushroom
> 
> Space Cat - Beam Me Up*



Now, now...let's not assume that just because this is a psy thread that we're uneducated on the topic of Goa trance eh?

There's an all old school goa party happening down here in a few months, can't wait! 

P.S  Pleadians, and they are Etnica plus a few others. I think there was like five cats creating the goodness there...


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> anyone coming to the free gemeni festival in cali.
> its free, 3 nights, just show up, beautiful people in redwood forrest country.
> Great music and art and would love to see some BLers out there.
> 
> edit: sorry bout the long list whoops


----------



## [eK]

*astrix* is coming to sydney soon


----------



## swilow

^I think Melbourne too...? I know I generally bag out Israeli trance, but he is one artist I really like....though I wish he would stay away from Dali, or vice versa...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm really digging Principles Of Flight right now...this is exactly the kind of psytrance I like.


----------



## psytrancemantis

Ok not shure where to post this but I wanted to let all of you psytrance fans in on some fun.. July 12th at the colisieum here in Mechanicsburg Pa I along with some lifelong friends am thrwoing a psytrance party.  From 9-2.  If you are interested please email me and i will send you the flyer, I was a dj with Tsunami NYC for a few years and then had some kids now i'm back along with some friends. I spun with my friend Matt under the name Mantis and we were known as Minds of Demented, i have had the opportunity to spin with the likes of Tim Schuldt, Alien Project, Orion, Astral Projection, SUN Project, Hujaboy, Simon Posford aka Halucinogen, Midi Miliz and X-dream, Eskimo, Rinkadink, Talamasca etc...
Please email me at psytrancemantis@yahoo.com if you would like a flyer emailed to you and if this is not the place to post this I appologise to the moderator and could it be posted in the right spot. Thank you.


----------



## simplytaylor

I went to my first psytrance party last weekend.  It was a 3 day campout in Wisconsin, USA.  I can't say enough about the quality of the vibe there.  Many people were there for the music, but many others were there to spend time with friends in a totally relaxed atmosphere.  

The chilled, downtempo stage was a bit more my speed than the harder, higher BPM stage.   Wherever I went though, I had a blast.  

I'll be attending another one of these campouts soon.


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

holy shit someone mentioned trimada! glad people like that album, if only it sold a bit more 


im hanging out for the new boske beats CD with a new X-DREAM track. luuuuush


----------



## alasdairm

simplytaylor said:
			
		

> I went to my first psytrance party last weekend.  It was a 3 day campout in Wisconsin, USA.  I can't say enough about the quality of the vibe there.  Many people were there for the music, but many others were there to spend time with friends in a totally relaxed atmosphere.
> 
> The chilled, downtempo stage was a bit more my speed than the harder, higher BPM stage.   Wherever I went though, I had a blast.
> 
> I'll be attending another one of these campouts soon.


one of the things i love about the psytrance scene anywhere i've been or gone is the very accepting, laid back nature of the crowd.

who was on the bill? what did you like (and dislike)?

alasdair


----------



## simplytaylor

alasdairm said:
			
		

> one of the things i love about the psytrance scene anywhere i've been or gone is the very accepting, laid back nature of the crowd.
> 
> who was on the bill? what did you like (and dislike)?
> 
> alasdair



The headliners were Dragon, Mubali, and The Great Mundane.  There were also many other quality regional dj's.  I liked the downtempo, dubby stuff the best as well as the IDM stuff with heavy basslines.  A duo from the east coast played at the event, Aligning Minds was their name.  They played the best set of the weekend IMO.


----------



## Dalfir

Please tell me you did acid and experienced a psytrance party to its fullest.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Seeing Shift, Phyx, Twisted System, Pitch Hikers, Slug, Tom COSM, Andromeda, Chromosome and a bunch of locals this weekend. Going to be cold..brrrrr.

You coming, Swilow?


----------



## simplytaylor

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Please tell me you did acid and experienced a psytrance party to its fullest.



Yep,  I was zonked on acid all weekend.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

simplytaylor said:
			
		

> The headliners were Dragon, Mubali, and The Great Mundane.  There were also many other quality regional dj's.  I liked the downtempo, dubby stuff the best as well as the IDM stuff with heavy basslines.  A duo from the east coast played at the event, Aligning Minds was their name.  They played the best set of the weekend IMO.



Dragon taught my housemate how to spin.

Mubali is such a badass fun dj.  I love the small psyscene in America, such passionate kick ass people.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Saw Pitch Hickers, Twisted System and a bit of Phyx, Shift and Chromosome about a week ago. Of the lot, Pitch Hikers took the cake for the night-time gear, very varied and uplifiting without being cheesy. The rest of the night-time Saffa stuff I didn't really like. It was dark and creepy, and while I like dark/creepy psy...I like it to be pushed to extremes. Baphomet Engine, Kindzadza etc...

The Saffa stuff was just similar melodies, and really banging and driving. I didn't find that much depth in it...

Then again, I was having a difficult trip (smoked too much pot and didn't wait long enough for some meth to wear off..so 'twas my own fault)..and I missed Andromeda's set because of it. Fucking spewing about that. Chromosome was fucking lush too!


----------



## Dalfir

SA night time stuff is like the melodeath to Eastern Europe's brutal death metal. 

Did The Skragg play a DJ set during the Twisted System stuff? I saw him in March and he blew me away.


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Nah twas just Twisted System. 

Slug also played, but I woke up to it and was too cozy in my tent to get up.


----------



## swilow

Dalfir said:
			
		

> SA night time stuff is like the melodeath to Eastern Europe's brutal death metal.



SA is Fintroll while fullon darkpsy is Behemoth. 

Psychosynthesis, nah I didn't royal it, I think I messaged you....? Ahh, I been busy moving so I don't know whats been happening.... Haven't been out to listen to psy for a while to be honest..


----------



## Dalfir

Keep your eyes peeled for ON. Doing their first European tour soon. They have a track off the Afrogalactic V/A Radioactive Rubber Pants. Incredible act.


----------



## turkeyphant

Went to one of the best outdoors there's been for a few years last weekend.  Glorious and sunny too.  Anyway, the best thing about it was a Free Radical Records stage - been to a couple of their parties now and they have to be one of the best new labels around.  Check them out!

Anyone got big plans for the solstice?


----------



## swilow

...waiting for some good music again


----------



## Dalfir

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chemogen/20597384488


----------



## TheAppleCore

swilow said:
			
		

> I know I generally bag out Israeli trance, but he is one artist I really like



Astrix is awesome. Not quite as "psychedelic" as some other psytrance, but really great for getting your body to move. I also like the real "polished" sound on his tracks. They seem to just have a really perfect flow.


----------



## Quageschi

Anyone know of any good albums on the horizon?

I managed to get in contact with Colin Bennun from OOOD and he told me that their 4th album is 2/3 done. This was about 8 months ago, so they should have something soon.


----------



## Dalfir

Free Radicals were here in the beginning of the year. Coming back again for another crazy party.


----------



## turkeyphant

Quageschi said:
			
		

> Anyone know of any good albums on the horizon?
> 
> I managed to get in contact with Colin Bennun from OOOD and he told me that their 4th album is 2/3 done. This was about 8 months ago, so they should have something soon.



I think it's pretty much finished now and should be along soon.  It's called "Fourthought" and will be released on Phar Psyde.

In the meantime, you can hear a live set from Switzerland here: http://mastering.psytunes.info/OOOD/OOOD_Live_@_V-SO,_Martigny,_CH_-_22-02-08.mp3


----------



## swilow

Lemomslide- Jawbreaker is a fucking nice track....


----------



## Don Luigi

Does anyone have a link to any uploaded Entheogenic? It would be much appreciated if you did as I can only find one song and it isn't the easiest thing to find in the shops around here. Don't know if you'd count it as psytrance but I thought here would be a good place to try.

EDIT: A little more detail in google and I found what I was looking for :D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

is it just me or is dark psytrance extremely repetitive and boring? I was listening to Goa Gil - Worldbridger and I did not like it at all. All the tracks sounded the same to me, except with slight changes.


----------



## schmangle

*greetings-questions-waffle*

Yeeee gads. Cannot believe I have completely missed this thread for so long (years in fact). I live in SE Asia, so the psy scene is not exactly huge, genuine CDs are non-available, and majority of what gets played is boring, run of the mill, full-on psy. 

*StarOceanHouse:* Not just you. I've tried and tried to appreciate it - but i gets boooring quickly. Quite possibly there is good, interesting, mind-engaging stuff out there, but with the DJs i know who play really dark psy - one hour and i'm bored out of my skull. However, I have 1 friend who plays what I guess is dark psy but is also very psychedelic, twisted and interesting: her average set list includes: Pan Psychic, Dark Elf, Septagram, Ahn'Quyin, Phobium, Soundless, Hyper Frequencies, Electrypnose, Mindsphere, Artsense

*Reviews online:* are there ANY sites online with decent reviews these days? Feeling rather lost after the demise of Damion's site - didn't always agree with him, but the reviews were entertaining as hell. So any and all recommendations are HUGELY welcome

And what the hell has happened to Protoculture?? Will he ever return?


----------



## swilow

^Howdy! Yar, I haven't heard much from protoculture for a while- maybe dalfir will know.



			
				StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> is it just me or is dark psytrance extremely repetitive and boring? I was listening to Goa Gil - Worldbridger and I did not like it at all. All the tracks sounded the same to me, except with slight changes.



I quite liked this particualr album, but I dp agree. Darkpsy, besides of the ultra-tecnical type such as Kindzadza, Electrypnose or the nice industrilish Baphomet Engine, is pretty bland. I usually find after about twenty minutes I'm done....the problem is that every artist either uses filtered noise to create their sounds or massively detuned and distorted saw waves. Off all the psy 'genres', it is the easiest to create, as the production isn't brilliant, there is no reall musicality to it, fills/breaks/glitch is easy as fuck to create, just painstaking, the key changes are just pathetic and the ethos behind the songs- darkpsy- just wrong IMO. Dark psychedelic music I would consider to be dark/black ambient music such as Xasthur or Lustmord.....I prefer funkier/more dancy psy, mainly suomi at the moment....

Dalfir, your tunes are sounding really good mate!


----------



## schmangle

*names of sounds*

right, i know somewhere on the net there HAS to be a database of standard sounds used in psytrance but i just can't find the damn thing.

I'm not a DJ so clueless on the techie side, but friends are always asking me to critique their stuff. Its really hard (and embarassing) when i'm writing responses like - at the 2.11min mark the tinky-tink is too tinky. It would be nice to give the "tinky-tink" its correct name. Any suggestions?


----------



## PsyGhost

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> is it just me or is dark psytrance extremely repetitive and boring? I was listening to Goa Gil - Worldbridger and I did not like it at all. All the tracks sounded the same to me, except with slight changes.



i'd say a large amount of the dark psy out there sounds the same and kinda sucks.

But Goa Gil - Worldbridger? thats like.....one of the better examples of good dark psy/dark goa around..

Especially good are The Nommos.


----------



## Dalfir

Protoculture is doing some shizz with Atomic Pulse (Atomic Culture). Haven't seen him at a party here since around Feburary. Not impressed with what he was playing then at all.


----------



## swilow

schmangle said:
			
		

> right, i know somewhere on the net there HAS to be a database of standard sounds used in psytrance but i just can't find the damn thing.
> 
> I'm not a DJ so clueless on the techie side, but friends are always asking me to critique their stuff. Its really hard (and embarassing) when i'm writing responses like - at the 2.11min mark the tinky-tink is too tinky. It would be nice to give the "tinky-tink" its correct name. Any suggestions?




Not really, there are 'standard' sounds as you say, but there is no database listing them. I synthesise all my own sounds anyhow....if your not a producer, your firends probably want the non-producers ears anyway, as opposed to the psy-lord ears...


----------



## Dalfir

I've noticed A LOT of MMD sounds coming out of the Vengeance sample packs. Headroom (Nano Rec) used the same 2 samples from a Vengeance pack in the exact same way I did on one of my tracks. :/


----------



## cuboidatom

swilow said:
			
		

> I quite liked this particualr album, but I dp agree. Darkpsy, besides of the ultra-tecnical type such as Kindzadza, Electrypnose or the nice industrilish Baphomet Engine, is pretty bland. I usually find after about twenty minutes I'm done....the problem is that every artist either uses filtered noise to create their sounds or massively detuned and distorted saw waves. Off all the psy 'genres', it is the easiest to create, as the production isn't brilliant, there is no reall musicality to it, fills/breaks/glitch is easy as fuck to create, just painstaking, the key changes are just pathetic and the ethos behind the songs- darkpsy- just wrong IMO. Dark psychedelic music I would consider to be dark/black ambient music such as Xasthur or Lustmord.....I prefer funkier/more dancy psy, mainly suomi at the moment....



Try listening to worldbridger on mushrooms! in particular the track by Orestis. It is really hard to notice the musicality in it unless tripping whilst listening closely (not dancing), but all of the sounds are tuned and harmonically interact with each other so that the whole track is the music together rather than having individual blatantly harmonic leads. I see it in the same way that classical music works, all of the sounds interact with each other and are crucial to each other for the track to work.

Agreed though, a lot of dark isn't music. But I generally find that the more popular stuff is the musically intricate stuff even if its not obvious that it is intricate. I guess people subconsciously react to it even if they arent analysing it much, they just feel it. 

seriously, if you think dark isnt music listen to worldbridger whilst tripping at home, preferably mushrooms! and its definitely not possible to say that dark or full-on is easier to create, it is totally dependent on the artists your talking about and a load of other variables such as skill level of person trying to recreate dark or full-on and the originality of their music or whether its just copied. I'd say mostly theyre as difficult as each other, shit full-on is easy, shit dark is easy, technical full-on hard, technical dark hard etc.

Plur


----------



## suspekt-

Good weed + Scorb - Ipso Fvcto + milkdrop 2.0 = is amazing. So twisted, I've been in a trance for the last half hour.


----------



## turkeyphant

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> is it just me or is dark psytrance extremely repetitive and boring? I was listening to Goa Gil - Worldbridger and I did not like it at all. All the tracks sounded the same to me, except with slight changes.



Is Goa Gil really dark psy?  The badly produced stuff sounds pretty samey, but the good stuff (I'm loving Free Radical Records right now) is more psychedelic and dynamic than anything else.



			
				Don Luigi said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a link to any uploaded Entheogenic? It would be much appreciated if you did as I can only find one song and it isn't the easiest thing to find in the shops around here.



Just buy the albums online.  There's not many brick and mortar trance vendors anywhere...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'll take cuboidatom's advice and give Worldbringer another chance this weekend.


----------



## fizzacyst

Mubali, Fractal Cowboys, Onnomon, Quasar, Bodhisattva 13:20 all produce some pretty heady darkpsy. They are all US artists, and their recent stuff is pretty much what the current US darkpsy sound is like, at least around here. There collabs are good too, and they all do a ton of them.

I'm starting to really dig some of the newer psybreaks stuff coming out from here as well... Mr. Rogers and Tomfoolery specifically. The former is slower and super funky. The latter is more of a 'psy meets dirty south breaks' type thing. check 'em out.

I dunno about the suomi there swilow....

 Some of it is _extremely_ funkified...and I really dig the more glitched out stuff (a little glitchiness goes well with everything to me)... but some like Texas Faggot is just nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## cuboidatom

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> I'll take cuboidatom's advice and give Worldbringer another chance this weekend.



cool man, let me know how you get on. They don't design it for tripping for no reason


----------



## swilow

cuboidatom said:
			
		

> seriously, if you think dark isnt music listen to worldbridger whilst tripping at home, preferably mushrooms! and its definitely not possible to say that dark or full-on is easier to create, it is totally dependent on the artists your talking about and a load of other variables such as skill level of person trying to recreate dark or full-on and the originality of their music or whether its just copied. I'd say mostly theyre as difficult as each other, shit full-on is easy, shit dark is easy, technical full-on hard, technical dark hard etc.
> 
> Plur



Well, I said I like that album, Worlbridger- just darkpsy isn't all that great in general. It is possible to say that darkpsy is easier to create, simply because I've 'created' it (probably shit though so....) and it was easy enough. Full-on psy is easy to make simply because there is a set formula that can be followed...darkpsy is mainly just noises that sound cool, and because of the extreme quanitsation of the music, forms intricate tight patterns. But, that said, its not hard to make. 

As to suomi, I think Texas Faggot are awesome personally. Squaremeat, Lemon Slide, EvsY, Haltya- really groovy, dance music. I am just fed up with psychedelic trance that isn't psychedelic, as far as I can see. Ugly noises aren' trippy, they are just jarring and ugly, whereas quirky, groovy tones are, in my opinion at least.

I dunno, i'm pretty fed up with psy; literally every song sounds the same. Once you get to the roots of it, there is so little variation in the music these days that its just plain bland. The only time I truly enjoy it, and in retrospect ever really have, is live and loud. But to listen to and chil out and enjoy the music- it just doesn't happen. Thats why I like Infected Mushroom and suomi, at least these guys try to innovate on the basic substrate. IM, of course, get caned ort, but I think their music is a whole lot better then anything off worldbridger, for example. Its not psychedelic, in the way I think of that word; buts its great dance music.


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

goa gil... is a toss bag.

at the recent sydney gig he pissed off so many people with his superstar attitude (he's meant to be this shanti mofo right?) they were going to purposely blow the sound system so he would leave and the crew could go home 

think about that - psy heads wanting to blow a sound system up? when does that ever happen?


swillow - most psy does sound similar -  i been saying that since 2001 when 3d vision released 'program change'; people get infected with the outdoor party scene and only really have psy trance as thier main listening stock. Rather than bring in previous influences (like what happened when goa was born - it was a meld of everyones previous influences mixed with inspiration from each other, thats how it sounded so different and varied from track to track) most "new wave" psy artsts have grown up on psy - its gone inbred. thats why artists like "principles of flight" or "Artax" make you go "holy fuck" - so many other influences brought into the mix, its different and has a soul, not just that fucking 16th note bassline and some presets triggered by bouncing a tennis ball on the keyboard.


The signal to noise ratio has been inverted - and i would say techno is sounding far more psychedelic than psy trance these days.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^spot on with principles of flight. they are exactly what i look for in psytrance...something new to bring to the table.


----------



## fizzacyst

I like a lot of suomi, actually. I just think that they try to push it in the goofy direction and overdo it about half the time (same as the dark psy being so "dark" thats its a rumbling scratchy noise).

It does feel like mainstream psy has stagnated a bit. There is a lot of progressive psy coming out that I like, though. Current psybreaks are what I'm really getting into at the moment... it seems a lot easier to constantly keep a set changing on so many levels, rather than just squeeeaallch.. DOOF DOOFDOOFDOOFDOOF.

I do like that stuff too though, just way late in the night and not for the length of the whole party. its pretty hypnotic to me.


----------



## alasdairm

i don't care what goa gil's opinion of himself is. that guy can't - in my humble opinion - mix for shit. 18 hour set? big deal...

alasdair


----------



## swilow

^Agreed. He doesn't mix, just cuts in tracks rather randomly.


----------



## swilow

Fizzacsyt, can you reccommend any psybreaksy artists?


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Tipper is pretty good.


----------



## Dalfir

There's a Psy party every day of the week here except for Mondays and police attention is starting to become more noticeable. :/ All these wannabe organiser's jumping on the bandwagon is going to ruin everything.


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:
			
		

> Fizzacsyt, can you reccommend any psybreaksy artists?



Mood Deluxe is the obvious answer in case you having been checking his stuff out.


----------



## cuboidatom

swilow said:
			
		

> Well, I said I like that album, Worlbridger- just darkpsy isn't all that great in general. It is possible to say that darkpsy is easier to create, simply because I've 'created' it (probably shit though so....) and it was easy enough. Full-on psy is easy to make simply because there is a set formula that can be followed...darkpsy is mainly just noises that sound cool, and because of the extreme quanitsation of the music, forms intricate tight patterns. But, that said, its not hard to make.



So just because youve made darkpsy and found it easy therefore its easy to make? At least take what im saying rather than be ignorant! no wonder you dont like dark if you're so ignorant about unfamiliar ideas/concepts.
We create dark as well, and it's not as easy as it first appears, as I said it takes a while analysing it to fully understand it, its so complex, but on a dancefloor you just feel it without having to listen. Have you ever even been to a party playing proper dark?? Im guessing you havent, and on top of that, it sounds like you are really ignorant and dismissive when listening to dark. So maybe you shouldnt come on here act like the leadning authority and know it all guru on the subject of dark psytrance.

"Noises that sound cool" - yes, this is what is good about it! Noises that are breathtaking whilst tripping.

"extreme quantisation" - Do you even know what quantisation is because that doesnt make sense.

"intricate tight patterns" - yes thats what we like, shimmering fractals and organic sounding leads that come alive.

"But, that said, its not hard to make" - Let's hear some of your music then dude.

Good Darkpsy is hard to make, as hard as good full-on, as hard as any good music for that matter. 

Fair enough though, if what you're trying to say is that there is a lot of shit darkpsy about then I agree. A lot of it is pretty simple.



> goa gil... is a toss bag.
> 
> at the recent sydney gig he pissed off so many people with his superstar attitude (he's meant to be this shanti mofo right?) they were going to purposely blow the sound system so he would leave and the crew could go home



fair enough yeah I have heard he is a bit of a dickhead. I still really like the mix worldbridger though, and its not because Goa Gil mixed it or anything, just because the artists are so sick, some of my favourite. Its annoying how many big artists and djs have become corrupted, its ruining the vibe of the scene.



> Rather than bring in previous influences (like what happened when goa was born - it was a meld of everyones previous influences mixed with inspiration from each other, thats how it sounded so different and varied from track to track) most "new wave" psy artsts have grown up on psy - its gone inbred. thats why artists like "principles of flight" or "Artax" make you go "holy fuck" - so many other influences brought into the mix, its different and has a soul, not just that fucking 16th note bassline and some presets triggered by bouncing a tennis ball on the keyboard.



I also agree with this, psytrance is inbred! I still love it though. 



> ^Agreed. He doesn't mix, just cuts in tracks rather randomly.



Thats because he mixes on DATs and therefore cant beatmatch! which means he has to have tight as track selection in order for it to flow without mixing.


----------



## cuboidatom

swilow said:
			
		

> Fizzacsyt, can you reccommend any psybreaksy artists?



Mr Rodgers - Ooze System


----------



## swilow

cuboidatom said:
			
		

> So just because youve made darkpsy and found it easy therefore its easy to make? At least take what im saying rather than be ignorant! no wonder you dont like dark if you're so ignorant about unfamiliar ideas/concepts.



Whatever bro. Its my opinion; your is yours. Great post. 



> We create dark as well, and it's not as easy as it first appears, as I said it takes a while analysing it to fully understand it, its so complex, but on a dancefloor you just feel it without having to listen. Have you ever even been to a party playing proper dark?? Im guessing you havent, and on top of that, it sounds like you are really ignorant and dismissive when listening to dark. So maybe you shouldnt come on here act like the leadning authority and know it all guru on the subject of dark psytrance.



But-but-but your acting like that, not me. Look at what you wrote. I'm stating my opinion about something; your stating what you think is fact. I'm not the guru, I am merely someone who has made shitloads of psytrance of a lot of styles. I find darkpsy unchallenging, mainly because I personally don't appreciate it. Thats an opinion, and as its mine, its right- to me.

I have been to darkpsy parties mate, cheers for the arrogance  You know, going to psytrance parties isn't cool in itself....just saying. 



> "extreme quantisation" - Do you even know what quantisation is because that doesnt make sense.



Yes it does. If trance wasn't quantified, by adhering to time constraints such as 1/16 or 1/64 (I am not talking about digital quanitsation for CD/other format), then it would sound ridiculous. Thus everything is snap on time, extremely quantised. The only reason I know this is because I studied sound engineering for two years.



> "intricate tight patterns" - yes thats what we like, shimmering fractals and organic sounding leads that come alive.



"We"- can you not speak for yourself? Anyway, fractals aren't used in psy trance music; plus organic is not the right word for digital music, in my opinion.



> "But, that said, its not hard to make" - Let's hear some of your music then dude.



No, I won't. I don't know why your taking my view on DARK PSY TRANCE personally; but I'm not going to try and prove anything to such as you. Your the reason I think psytrance is lame. Unoriginal sheep who won't think for themselves and make the same music over and over again.



> Good Darkpsy is hard to make, as hard as good full-on, as hard as any good music for that matter.


Yeah, I don't agree with you opinion. But thats life.



> Fair enough though, if what you're trying to say is that there is a lot of shit darkpsy about then I agree. A lot of it is pretty simple.



What? Okay.




> Thats because he mixes on DATs and therefore cant beatmatch! which means he has to have tight as track selection in order for it to flow without mixing.



Good for Gil. 

You know dude, arrrogance like yours is exactly what is dull about psytrance. You know, its not an ideology or political view- its a music style. Nothing groundbreaking either.


----------



## fizzacyst

swilow said:
			
		

> Fizzacsyt, can you reccommend any psybreaksy artists?




Well, sort of. Check out "Mr. Rogers", for some funkier stuff. 

Here's one, Tomfoolery. The myspace page, like all others, is beyond an eyesore, but there is a little embedded applet that you can use to listen to some of his work. I like it.

A lot of the stuff I come across at random, or by skimming through shitloads of progressive psy albums or compilations, which frequently have like 1, maybe 2 breaks tracks on them.  I don't know of that many people that stick to the psybreaks and not much else.


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

cuboidatom said:
			
		

> Thats because he mixes on DATs and therefore cant beatmatch! which means he has to have tight as track selection in order for it to flow without mixing.



in 1996 i helped put a party on in sydney which had Steve Ronan play. off dats. beatmatching. flowing perfectly. 12 years ago. It can be done, unless you're a lazy cunt who thinks he doesn't need to.

and you are right, GOOD darkpsy is hard to write. I really dont like dark psy but artists like Gappeq just blow me away. A friend of mine runs illuminati records and  i must say its only because of him and his label that i give darkpsy any time - his artists actually program the percussion to be more than "hats on 2, snares on 4, shit hatlike sound on every note", and they crete atmosphere (im a tech trance head, i love my ethereal atmosphere )


----------



## swilow

> and you are right, GOOD darkpsy is hard to write.



I totally agree; while I said its easy to write, that doesn't mean I write it well. I just don't like it all that much, and don't find it 'challenging'. 

But I am going to have a proper try at writing something relly complex and seeing if it works....


----------



## marklar_the_23rd

^ to be fair, good *anything* is hard to write :D


----------



## Dalfir

I've heard some of swilow's stuff. Granted, wasn't Darkpsy, but it's still fugging good.


----------



## turkeyphant

Swilow - what names do you produce under?


----------



## cuboidatom

> "We"- can you not speak for yourself?



I was refering to we as in me and my friend who write night time psy together.



> I have been to darkpsy parties mate, cheers for the arrogance


sorry about that post, it was pretty arrogant to be fair! But I got pretty offended seeing as you were basically insulting my life!



> Yes it does. If trance wasn't quantified, by adhering to time constraints such as 1/16 or 1/64 (I am not talking about digital quanitsation for CD/other format), then it would sound ridiculous. Thus everything is snap on time, extremely quantised. The only reason I know this is because I studied sound engineering for two years.



this still doesnt make sense. lots of leads and automation are played in by hand on midi keyboards or other hardware items in order to give a more organic and less constrained feel.

anyway, Think I better leave this. Sorry I got so annoyed! But I literally live for dark psy and so you kinda insulted me and everything about me. I shall take the advice of most dark psy djs/artists in future and just ignore posts like that.

Peace and Respect (sorry again)


----------



## cuboidatom

swilow said:
			
		

> But I am going to have a proper try at writing something relly complex and seeing if it works....



(In a non arrogant way) Cool, let me know how you get on, Id be interested to hear the results.


----------



## cuboidatom

also I would just like to add at the same time as another sorry that my post was no more arrogant than yours, and as often happens on forums we are probably pretty similar but just with different passions. Think that is the key word here, passion, I didnt intend to sound arrogant at all and am pretty embarrassed now! sorry! was just being very passionate. Thats it for my part.

Peace


----------



## pokerface

I did a quick thread search and couldn't find a mention of Save the Robot. A lot 'heavier' than the psy stuff I usually listen to (never goes broader than Shpongle/Ott) but really immersing. That's about all I have to say on psytrance, but if I was right and it was a missing link then I have a feeling there's treats in store for those into this kind of stuff =).


----------



## Dalfir

Something from a project of mine, together with a friend and fellow DJ, called Unlimited Addition. This is one of our tracks, of which we really can't think of anything else that sounds like it. 

Very night-time psychedelic, but with some truly twisted melody. Would rather post it here than the Productions thread.

Enjoy

Unlimited Addition - Operator

http://www.sendspace.com/file/8pmj3l


----------



## fizzacyst

pokerface said:
			
		

> I did a quick thread search and couldn't find a mention of Save the Robot. A lot 'heavier' than the psy stuff I usually listen to (never goes broader than Shpongle/Ott) but really immersing. That's about all I have to say on psytrance, but if I was right and it was a missing link then I have a feeling there's treats in store for those into this kind of stuff =).




Save the Robot is probably far enough off in the pop direction that I think a lot here would be put off from it. I actually would describe this as being really light fluffed up sounding. What do you think of as "heavy" then?

I really don't like the electric guitar-laden psytrance, which is I think part of my bias against it. Its kind of a guilty until proven innocent thing with STR.


----------



## pokerface

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> Save the Robot is probably far enough off in the pop direction that I think a lot here would be put off from it. I actually would describe this as being really light fluffed up sounding. What do you think of as "heavy" then?
> 
> I really don't like the electric guitar-laden psytrance, which is I think part of my bias against it. Its kind of a guilty until proven innocent thing with STR.



Like I mentioned, I never really dabble in the psy side of things, I just thought it should be put out there since it wasn't mentioned. I'd consider what I do listen to the 'pop' side in the literal sense of the term, sure, but I never figured I'd be put in my place as such =P. 

Besides, I'm more of a downtempo kinda guy. I'll see you in that thread, then I'll throw my weight around =).


----------



## swilow

cuboidatom said:
			
		

> also I would just like to add at the same time as another sorry that my post was no more arrogant than yours, and as often happens on forums we are probably pretty similar but just with different passions. Think that is the key word here, passion, I didnt intend to sound arrogant at all and am pretty embarrassed now! sorry! was just being very passionate. Thats it for my part.
> 
> Peace



Yeah peace bro, I was pretty rude myself. 

Take care


----------



## swilow

That Opus Iridium double CD is fucking great. I especially love the track by Shakta and one by Artifakt303....the chill out disk is great too. Expect a goa-style track from me shotly maybe.

Dalfir, that is one good trance song. I need to have a few more listens before making any suggestions; but it has sweet production, nice bass ad kick merging....One immediate thought is that its _slightly_ too slow. Maybe hit it at 150 or slightly up. Then again, I've been listening to lotsa thrash/punk/black/death metal recently, so perhaps my ears are too slow...Also one thing I remembered, theres a mad section around 2mins where theres a slashy-saw noise in the right speaker, and a different tone in the left. That bits mad


----------



## turkeyphant

I like what I've heard from cuboidatom - definitely not "easy" music to make.

On another note, who's coming to Boom this year?


----------



## Dalfir

Thanks swilow! Its a 146 track, but we'll probably pitch it up when we play it live. Our first set is in September.  Very amped!

We were going for a very, very psychedelic sound with hints of melody.


----------



## swilow

^Awesome.

Hmm, I think i'll live to regret calling darkpsy 'easy to make'  I think what I meant was 'unchallenging', but in truth, I've never really got the genre as a whole. Darkpsy- at least the sounds- are not, IMO, psychedelic. Their more industrial, frightening/clangorous, sharp or too twisted for me to handle when I'm tripping...which is how I judge psychedelic music. On that note, i never listen to trance when I'm on drugs unless I'm at a doof (weed doesn't count here). Like I said, I just don't get the genre; I can't follow the tracks that well.

Artists like Electrpnose, Kindzadza, Baphomet Engine, Acid Goblins, Neurotika- are great- not psychedlic as I would see it, but mindblowingly complex and intricate and very trance inducing. 

I've written about 1.20mins of a darker tracks; the intro alone took me a day, on/off, to get happening. Hopefully its good though....

Oh yeah, dalfir, I listened to the trak you PMed me, I'll PM back a full response after listening a bit more- but one thing I noticed is the kick is too dominant; not oo loud, but too dominaant and hard sounding....maybe make a different kick (or choose a different sample, whichever you do) with the click portion at a lower freq. One can do this with a LP filter, at -12dB slope, with a bit of resonance. If you try to tune the resonance to match the bass note (do you tune your drums as such?)....also you need the Wizard of Oz sample of the witch screaming "I'm melting" I believe!  

One more thing- it sounds fucking awesome, the best I've heard from you man. I want more! 

Guys, check out Dalfirs tunes if you getta chance, excellent stuff.


----------



## turkeyphant

I think people must differ a lot in their perception of "psychedelic".  I know for me that nothing is more psychedelic than something "mindblowingly complex and intricate and very trance inducing".  Compared to the melodies of full-on and the swooshing organic sounds of a lot of prog, I find the harder more layered a complicated artists much much more psychedelic.  It reminds me a lot of the headfuckness of acid trips.  Full-on and prog usually snaps me out of my psychedelic trance with cheesy sections or dull sounds.

But, like I say, that's just me.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Something from a project of mine, together with a friend and fellow DJ, called Unlimited Addition. This is one of our tracks, of which we really can't think of anything else that sounds like it.
> 
> Very night-time psychedelic, but with some truly twisted melody. Would rather post it here than the Productions thread.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Unlimited Addition - Operator
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/8pmj3l




yeah dude, this track is pretty tight. 

got any more?


----------



## alasdairm

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Thanks swilow! Its a 146 track, but we'll probably pitch it up when we play it live. Our first set is in September.  Very amped!
> 
> We were going for a very, very psychedelic sound with hints of melody.


where are you playing?

i enjoyed your track.

alasdair


----------



## fizzacyst

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> I think people must differ a lot in their perception of "psychedelic".  I know for me that nothing is more psychedelic than something "mindblowingly complex and intricate and very trance inducing".  Compared to the melodies of full-on and the swooshing organic sounds of a lot of prog, I find the harder more layered a complicated artists much much more psychedelic.  It reminds me a lot of the headfuckness of acid trips.  Full-on and prog usually snaps me out of my psychedelic trance with cheesy sections or dull sounds.
> 
> But, like I say, that's just me.



Thats what I really like about that type of music... I can easily fall into a sort of trance just chilling listening to the stuff (no drugs!). A lot of what is coming out now feels a bit repetitive after a while though. I really like the dark rumbly stuff... just think it needs a bit of a shot in the arm of other styles every now and again to keep it fresh.


----------



## Dalfir

A sample of a new track we're working on (new arrangement and tweaked up mix, swilow) can be found here. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/17gxuo


Some older tracks of mine at www.myspace.com/chemogen but Operator and Spiked are the product of a duo. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## alasdairm

again, where are you playing (in september)?

alasdair


----------



## Dalfir

Sorry, sorry. In South Africa.  Last indoor before the outdoor season kicks in a week later.


----------



## Dalfir

A little treat from my Chemogen project.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/af7vyp


----------



## swilow

fizzacyst said:
			
		

> Thats what I really like about that type of music... I can easily fall into a sort of trance just chilling listening to the stuff (no drugs!). A lot of what is coming out now feels a bit repetitive after a while though. I really like the dark rumbly stuff... just think it needs a bit of a shot in the arm of other styles every now and again to keep it fresh.



Thats it....I've been trying to force out some music recently (I think Dalfir has stolen my mojo   ), adding a bit of organic sound to really digital darkish stuff. I don't think I will ever listen to darktrance with a horror movie sample and really dig it; I don't know, chainsaws and screaming just don't do it for me, but I do like something intricate, melodic, psychedelic and emotional. So I am trying to blend a goa-ish melody (which I always found dark in an eerie, mysterious) with some more heady....hopefully one day I might finish it.

In the meantime, i might chuck up an older track of mine for you guys to check out, probably more proggy though....


----------



## Dalfir

swilow said:
			
		

> intricate, melodic, psychedelic and emotional.



Principles Of Flight, B-55 and Mindcore...mmmmmm


----------



## turkeyphant

Just got back from Xibalba Festival in Poland - Vegetal, Kiriyama and Psy Cut Fingers/Multi Evil totally ripped it up.  I've never been so spoiled by the music at a festival before...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QhhIFNnRda4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4pakdnltLxI


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

that looks (and sounds) awesome! what's with the lack of dancers though?


----------



## swilow

Well, I've creaked something out (music)...should I post it or not?


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Of course!


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> that looks (and sounds) awesome! what's with the lack of dancers though?



at the festivals i go to the dance floors are (for the most part) TINY, as in sub-100 down to 10 or so people (even less at some hours), though ive found that the best dance floors aren't dependent on the # of dancers but the energy of those who are there.


----------



## fizzacyst

Yeah, its like that here. Those 9 people that are still going at 10am are a lot of fun. We usually ritualistically  pass around a jug of cheapass carlo rossie sangria, that should be drunk like bottle of moonshine (flipping over the arm).  That shit cracks me up every time. Its cool to have smaller gigs like that. more family-like. friendly.


Man, you guys should check out Entheogenic - Flight of the Urubus, This is fucking nuts! its mostly chillout/pysdub type stuff, but some is a but faster and on to slower breaks, some more heady & faster etc. Anyway, this is fucking good.


----------



## swilow

^I must say I prefer smaller, less people parties too. Partly, lots of people get to me but mainly becuase its more friendly as you say...

http://www.yousendit.com/download/Q01GUXVobEFmVFpjR0E9PQ 

A song I've been working on. Some of the filtering is rather lazy, but you get that. Lemme know what anyone thinks....its called something Ov The Moone....ignore the title


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

That said my few experiences with larger psychedelically minded dance floors have been quite rewarding and beautiful, though I prefer a sub 500 or so audience to anything much larger.  Frankly from what I have seen in the psy scene the "big" acts are for the most part no more talented than the often times equally brilliant (or more so) smaller acts which bring far smaller crowds.


----------



## swilow

^The last few doofs I went to I slept for most of the night and got up about 5am starterd tripping and hit the dancefloor. I guess I prefer progressive to dance and trip too, plus those beautiful morninng smells and sights; flowers opening and joints blazing, DMT clouds and nitrous, dirt in the nostrils, blossoms wagging their perfume hither and thither....lovely. I like nighttime, but I don't have the stamina and enjoy the music at night as much these days (nights)...


----------



## thisusername

*Shpongle and 1200 mics*

uhh has anyone heard of shpongle. they are a must if your trippin. pressin the play button is like hittin blast off if ya know what i mean.  1200 micrograms has blown my mind many times. i reccomend magic numbers theme. anyone else listen to these guys


----------



## miasma

yes, they are very well known. 
i haven't heard that much of 1200 mics after the first album. riktam and bansi seem to have lost it big time imo. still, some of the earlier gms tracks are great.


----------



## Strangeness

I'm pretty sure that most folks that visit this particular subforum have heard of both. I, and I think many others, would agree that both artists make for a good listen, or a fantastic listen if you're in the midst of a trip  .

Though they've also been discussed countless times before.


----------



## swilow

I would say 1200Mics are one of the best fullon psy of the more user friendly variety there is- I haven't enjoyed anything since The Time Machine to be honest...I think the Magic Numbers theme is just a snippet of the same "live" set they have done for years. Still, good dancey music 

Shpongle- well, not much needs to be said about them. Almost the perfect style of music IMO....


----------



## thisusername

swilow said:
			
		

> I would say 1200Mics are one of the best fullon psy of the more user friendly variety there is- I haven't enjoyed anything since The Time Machine to be honest...I think the Magic Numbers theme is just a snippet of the same "live" set they have done for years. Still, good dancey music
> 
> Shpongle- well, not much needs to be said about them. Almost the perfect style of music IMO....



the time machine took me everywhere on 2cb,  great album. 

Dj shoom has some good mixes too check it out 

http://goa-shoom.net/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xs8q07XN24


----------



## TheAppleCore

Dammnnn, Blumenkraft is an awesome album.  

Where can I find more psychill/psydub like this?!


----------



## psycosynthesis

Skylon is pretty lush too...

Check out:
Abakus
Entheogenesis
Pitch Black
Shulman


----------



## fizzacyst

Its more IDM kinda?), but works with psychill, Bluetech is definitely worth a try (seriously, its so fucking sweet dude. get "sines and singularities"). Phutureprimitive is chilled the fuck out too.

Try to check out:

Blue Lunar Monkey 
Eat Static
Gaudi
Tripswitch
Kaya Project
Alex Theory
Liquid Stranger
Legion of Green Men
Eiji
Peyote Sound System
Mauxuam
Seahorse Transform
Zero Cult
Aftershock
Dub Trees
Kuba ("through a lense" is playing right now.. i dig it)
Kumba Mela Experiment
Subsonar
Abakus
Desert Dwellers
Nalepa
Shakatura
Shen
Shulman
Sympath


I can probably give you a big ass list sometime, when I''m not high as shit. but that stuff is pretty good. Some don't have full albums. look into comps and stuff though... thats where a lot of the goods are.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Oooh... thanks for the suggestions!  

I'm gonna have fun checking it all out later...


----------



## TheAppleCore

swilow said:
			
		

> Shpongle- well, not much needs to be said about them. Almost the perfect style of music IMO....



Shpongle is completely free of constraints to any one specific genre of music... Shpongle is its own genre! Very psychedelic.


----------



## swilow

Well, I must say I've been playing some 'older stuff', such as GMS "No Rules". Fucking great album IMO....


----------



## Dalfir

New little something I'm working on....Really happy with the build-up/drop. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/2ywf6i


----------



## StarOceanHouse

just a question.

Azax Syndrom. Is he considered full on?


----------



## PsyGhost

thisusername said:
			
		

> the time machine took me everywhere on 2cb,  great album.
> 
> Dj shoom has some good mixes too check it out
> 
> http://goa-shoom.net/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xs8q07XN24



woooooah someone made a video for my mix  cooooooooooool

thanks for the plug %)


----------



## Dalfir

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> just a question.
> 
> Azax Syndrom. Is he considered full on?



I'd consider his new releases pretty full on...If you dig his stuff check out Khopat. Guy's a beast.


----------



## thisusername

TheAppleCore said:
			
		

> Dammnnn, Blumenkraft is an awesome album.
> 
> Where can I find more psychill/psydub like this?!



anything by higher intelligence agency 

moodswings album psychedelicatessin is pretty dank too


----------



## swilow

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> just a question.
> 
> Azax Syndrom. Is he considered full on?



Yeah, I reckon he is defitnely at the harder end of the psytrance spectrum. Ripppper in my books  Older stuff was a bit dank though...


----------



## thisusername

been listening to In sides by orbital and i must say its some some of the best chillout psyelectronica ive heard in a long while. It takes you on an intense journey like most great psytrance but leaves you with enough room to think.


----------



## TwistedReality

Just out of curiosity, did anybody go to Gemini in northern California this past June? (Fucking amazing party..tons of awesome psytrance, and awesome chill stage - Kilowatts & Androcell ftw) I want to know if I met any BL'ers.


----------



## Dalfir

Yaaay...My one project's debut live set is complete! w00t.


----------



## Dalfir

http://www.myvideo.co.za/video/lockdown-iii

Oh yeaaaah.

Video I put together of a party over the weekend.


----------



## Quageschi

Dalfir said:
			
		

> New little something I'm working on....Really happy with the build-up/drop.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/2ywf6i



That drop off @ 1:58 is sweet.


----------



## jesse_wg

I've always loved infected mushroom but never gotten into many other psy artist. Anybody got suggestions for some psy artists who are as 'inventive' as infected (or close to... not sure if anybody can surpass that genius).


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Browse through this thread, there's heaps of good recommendations.


----------



## swilow

jesse_wg said:
			
		

> I've always loved infected mushroom but never gotten into many other psy artist. Anybody got suggestions for some psy artists who are as 'inventive' as infected (or close to... not sure if anybody can surpass that genius).



I must say Electrypnose- Where Do We Go Now? (cd2 specifically) is fucking awesome, I've been blasting that recently after a big psy hiatus, and it is beautiful. The first disk is more dark and somewhat dull; the second CD infuse the dark style with more melodies, though usually of a more sombre and eerie variety...He sounds a lot like Infecteds earleir stuff to me; not in sound qualiy or feeling, just in some of the melodies and little tricks. But a whole lot better.


----------



## TwistedReality

^ Lately I've been really loving Artifakt's new album, The Magus. "Bulk" is my favorite track.


----------



## Dalfir

Not a big fan of that one. :/


----------



## TwistedReality

Really? Not a fan of what - the album or song? I love his style. The first time I heard of him was an awesome live performance.


----------



## swilow

^Artifakt is pretty cool if I remember correctly he's a saffa trancer yeah?

Hey Dalfir, rock out that live set brother! I cant remember, did you say you were recording it? I would LOVE to hear it... 

Anyone like Don Peyote here? Melbourne based chilldubbyjazzypsy artist. Beautiful music. Check out the album Peyote Dreaming, it absolutely shits on his first release, Are You Peyoted?


----------



## TwistedReality

^ Yeah, he's from S Africa..

I haven't heard Don Peyote, but "chilldubbyjazzypsy" is a genre I have yet to hear, haha. Maybe I should check it out.


----------



## Dalfir

He's part owner of Timecode Records too...Dug Artifakts I and II but really just can't get into The Magus. If you dig his stuff though, he's also part of an Electro act called Unit R.

Swilow, not recording it but will PM you (and anyone who wants) a link to the pre-mixed set after the gig.


----------



## theWorldWithin

Damn a lot of people hating full on in here, what the fuck?

step out of that dark mindset and listen to some of this shit:
Gataka
Melicia
syn sun
twin sun 
ex uus
switch
system nipel
perplex
etc.

Isreali Trance is still where its at.


----------



## swilow

^Hmm. I will withhold my comments, except to say It All Sounds The Same. Some of the artists, well Ex Uus isn't Israeli, thats some freaky arse suomi stuff theare...Most of those groups do bore me, though they have some good trax out there. 

Yeah, dalfir I'd be keen to hear anything man...



			
				 Twisted Reality said:
			
		

> I haven't heard Don Peyote, but "chilldubbyjazzypsy" is a genre I have yet to hear, haha. Maybe I should check it out



You should! Its great smoking music I'll say that much


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

theWorldWithin said:
			
		

> Damn a lot of people hating full on in here, what the fuck?
> 
> step out of that dark mindset and listen to some of this shit:
> Gataka
> Melicia
> syn sun
> twin sun
> ex uus
> switch
> system nipel
> perplex
> etc.
> 
> Isreali Trance is still where its at.



Israeli Trance is mostly cheesy as all hell.

Frankly the melodic psy is mostly samey and hasn't really changed and certainly hasn't gotten better in the past 10 years.

I don't think that most people would call what you call "dark" rather they would just consider it psychedelic, very very few artists actually try to be "dark"...  I used to love melodic full on but I haven't heard any decent albums besides a select few in the past 3 years...  Alot of the problems in my mind stem from the same damn ravey buildups we have heard for years, don't get me wrong I absolutely LOVE melodic psy but there is very little that I trully enjoy no matter how much I would like to.

oh and a side note Ajja's new album Psychogenica is fucking fantastic, as is Highco's new one.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

there's a psytrance artist that i liked that a friend showed me but i can't seem to remember the name. it started with a "y". i think it was like yahed or yahoe...something like that


----------



## alasdairm

^ yahel?

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah, that was it. thanks!


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Probably Yahel.


----------



## swilow

^Unfortunately Yahel would have been better  j/k. Good trance is good


----------



## psycosynthesis

Hehehehe :D

Saw Voice of Cod and Zuloop the other night, both rocking sets.


----------



## dryhump2000

are any of you guys american? im really really into psy/goa. im from the l.a. area and i have to go to parties in mexico to hear half decent trance... anyone care to school me good as to where i can get down out here?


----------



## alasdairm

there's a psytribe party coming up near la on the 20th september - sesto sento is among the acts.

check it out at: http://www.psytribe.com

fingers crossed i'll see you there 

alasdair


----------



## dryhump2000

fuck man you guys are awesome... what iv been looking for this whole time has been right under my fucking nose! yeah dude, ill totally let you know if i go


----------



## PsyGhost

^ also Touch Samadhi - Equinox


----------



## TwistedReality

^ YES!! Going to be a fucking amazing party..Deerfields is my home and TOUCH Samadhi is my family! Do I sense a meetup in the future?


----------



## alasdairm

deerfields is a bit of a drive from "_the l.a. area_" 

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

parties in la are def more expensive than in mexico. but i am curious to how the psytrance scene is out here.


----------



## schmangle

*New Year's party in Thailand*

This may be a far ways from LA, but if anyone's planning a holiday...

http://www.psynews.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=52852&mode=threaded&pid=891374


----------



## turkeyphant

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> Israeli Trance is mostly cheesy as all hell.
> 
> Frankly the melodic psy is mostly samey and hasn't really changed and certainly hasn't gotten better in the past 10 years.
> 
> I don't think that most people would call what you call "dark" rather they would just consider it psychedelic, very very few artists actually try to be "dark"...  I used to love melodic full on but I haven't heard any decent albums besides a select few in the past 3 years...  Alot of the problems in my mind stem from the same damn ravey buildups we have heard for years, don't get me wrong I absolutely LOVE melodic psy but there is very little that I trully enjoy no matter how much I would like to.



Spot on %) 



			
				swilow said:
			
		

> ^Artifakt is pretty cool if I remember correctly he's a saffa trancer yeah?



I like quite a few of his tracks though several have pretty gash sections.  Was really let down when I finally got round to see him play live and DJ though


----------



## TwistedReality

Really? Everybody lost their shit when I saw him, and I loved it..although I didn't know too much about psytrance then.


----------



## Dalfir

Yay! The live set on Saturday went down so well! This was our opening track.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/nn04ev


----------



## alasdairm

^ that is a great track. did you record the whole set? can we hear it?

alasdair


----------



## Dalfir

We have a premix of the hour, but on another PC. I can upload a low bit rate version for size's sake though. Just need to speak to my partner in crime.


----------



## Dalfir

And thanks for your words!


----------



## PsyGhost

sweet man


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

dryhump2000 said:
			
		

> fuck man you guys are awesome... what iv been looking for this whole time has been right under my fucking nose! yeah dude, ill totally let you know if i go



i will be in attendance as well. i always look forward to meeting new people, especially BLers


----------



## Dalfir

Any BLers coming to South Africa for the summer season?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

if i wasn't so broke, i would! was that track you posted one of your own? i'm not familiar with the artist listed. if so, excellent stuff man  if not, well, still...excellent stuff!


----------



## Salviasca

Hi

 I didnt read the whole Thread, so please excuse me, if i ask something, that allready has been asked, but where do you best dowload psytrance and chillout albums?? 

bye Salviasca


----------



## swilow

^I hope youd don't mean torrents. As we know, they are unethical and cruel and a great way of getting good music to hear. If you find a site, let me know.  I mean, um....no, I know no psytrance download site but heaps of psy-forums have sets/tracks/promo albums to download...


----------



## turkeyphant

Seriously though, hardly anyone makes money out of psy-trance (unless they kill the scene like Skazi/IM ) so please please try and support the artists.  If you're looking for free releases, start by looking at http://wonkay.co.uk/

Have there been any Boom reviews yet?


----------



## Dalfir

There was a stall selling a DVD of 50 Psy albums for around the same as $5 at a local indoor party...It wasn't received well.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=24955577898&ref=ts

Outdoor officially season starts Saturday...Ohhh yeah.

From 1:15AM to 12:15PM.

1:15 Zion Linguist 
2:15 Xatrik 
3:15 EMP 
4:15 Bretheren 
5:15 Shift 
6:15 Slug 
7:15 Bruce 
8:45 Broken Toy 
9:45 The Commercial Hippies 
10:45 Headroom 
12:15 Regan 

Stellar.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> Seriously though, hardly anyone makes money out of psy-trance (unless they kill the scene like Skazi/IM ) so please please try and support the artists.  If you're looking for free releases, start by looking at http://wonkay.co.uk/
> 
> Have there been any Boom reviews yet?



Ive heard nothing but good things about Boom this year.

My friend was the Artist Coordinator out there and she said that this year the non-trance stage with idm/dubstep/techno etc was the one she spent the most time at saying the variety and quality was outstanding.

Said the organization was fantastic and every slot played to his/her hour and was top notch...  haven't heard many other details though.


----------



## simplytaylor

Any Bluelighters going to be at the Earthdance campout in Black River Falls, Wisconsin this weekend?  I met a few of you at Sacred Earth in June, and I'm anticipating another great time at Earthdance.


----------



## Dalfir

Yay yay for Earth Dance!

I'll connect with you all during the 1am link-up


----------



## turkeyphant

Psychedelic Gleam said:
			
		

> Ive heard nothing but good things about Boom this year.
> 
> My friend was the Artist Coordinator out there and she said that this year the non-trance stage with idm/dubstep/techno etc was the one she spent the most time at saying the variety and quality was outstanding.



The festival was lovely as a whole though perhaps not as good as previous years and, as ever, there was a lot of dodgy trance.  However, lots and lots of blindingly sick sets too.

However, I have to mention the non-trance "Groovy Beach" stage.

During the day it was almost entirely utter shite.  Fuck off the exact same old Michael Jackson tune.  No I don't want to hear that wicked oldskool hip hop track five times.  And yes guys, there are other dubstep producers apart from Skream (that track is total gash anyway).  We literally heard some songs five times over the festival.  There is no excuse for that.

Even for lovers of oldskool hip-hop it would have been nice to play something a bit fresher. Baile funk/funk carioca, kuduro, glitch, alt hiphop.. to me these are genres which really deserve to get played at parties.. I don't understand how a stage can have time to play''play that funky music'' every day, and not play anything as fresh like non-english language hiphop (which I heard very little if any of), or some slightly underground genres.

Admittedly there was some great stuff (Scuba, FTL, Boxcutter, etc.) and I didn't go there at night (that's when the only decent psy was on) but it was so painful (and pretty embarrassing) to hear the same old cheese-night shite every single day all over the site (it easily drowned out the trance).  Everything I heard at GB was the sort of stuff I go to psy parties to avoid.  Tired old commercial rubbish.

The thing that pissed me off so much was the missed opportunity.  I love varied music at psy parties but where was it all?  During the day I would have killed for some decent dubstep, techno, braindance, minimal, whatever (even some dnb would have gone down nicely) but there was nothing.  It was the perfect opportunity to hear some cutting edge electronic music and what a waste.  Worst of all, the stuff that was played was in no way psychedelic.  When I'm tripping I'm happy to listen to lots of genres but there was nothing about the daytime stuff at GB that got my head ticking.  For what's probably the world's best psychedelic festival I was dismayed that such unpsychedelic shite was getting airtime.  For shame.



			
				Dalfir said:
			
		

> Outdoor officially season starts Saturday...Ohhh yeah.
> 
> From 1:15AM to 12:15PM.
> 
> 1:15 Zion Linguist
> 2:15 Xatrik
> 3:15 EMP
> 4:15 Bretheren
> 5:15 Shift
> 6:15 Slug
> 7:15 Bruce
> 8:45 Broken Toy
> 9:45 The Commercial Hippies
> 10:45 Headroom
> 12:15 Regan



Lovely progression of styles there.  Looks like a belter.


----------



## Dalfir

So how was everyone's Earth Dance? :D


----------



## TwistedReality

Mine was alright, though not enough psytrance..I got off work just in time to see the trance set in the park downtown and the chick was playing neuro at 7 p.m. when that music definitely was more suitable for 2 a.m. (IMO neuro has its place, but I like to be led into it with more melodic stuff first.) Then I went to a party after, which was fun but they didn't play trance. Good party though.


----------



## Dalfir

We had two floors, one playing Psy and the other a whole lot of mediocre stuff. One hip hop group came on and scared everyone away to the trance floor.

Had to suffer a gale force wind though, tents flying everywhere.

Music was great though :D


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

TwistedReality said:
			
		

> Mine was alright, though not enough psytrance..I got off work just in time to see the trance set in the park downtown and the chick was playing neuro at 7 p.m. when that music definitely was more suitable for 2 a.m. (IMO neuro has its place, but I like to be led into it with more melodic stuff first.) Then I went to a party after, which was fun but they didn't play trance. Good party though.



Ah it was freaking wicked neuro though, her own stuff as well.  Plus there was no 2 am music so I figure 6 hours of non-psy and 2 of 145+ bpm dark psy was alright with me.  And on top of that freaky full on trance in the middle of a city is a surreal and fun experience IMO.


----------



## swilow

I didn't get to Earthdance in Melbourne this year, fuck the venue....Good artists playing though...


----------



## BrahamCracker

EmuBitter said:
			
		

> whats yer favourite 1200 mics album?



The one with the psytrance....


----------



## Tranced

Can't wait for this to come out: Protonica - Upstream (Sonic Species Mix)

http://www.ap-records.com/music/AP164/ap16403demo.m3u

Gives this track a much needed slab of drive and keeps all the melodic moments in tact. Exactly what I wanted. Probably my second favourite Psy track ever.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

that was a really good track.


----------



## swilow

Protonica are great.


----------



## Dalfir

Got the call yesterday that I'm playing a DJ set at the Dirty Motion launch party in a couple of months. This will be my first major outdoor.

AMPED :D


----------



## Quageschi

Anyone else listen to OOOD's new release Fourthought?

I have to say I am a bit upset about it, the sound is very different from Freerange. I like some of the songs, but they are nothing to great, and seem very plain.

Now it kills me that I don't like this CD, so I am still making myself listen to it. When YB's last days of gravity came out I wrote a similar review as I hated it at first. But now its one of my favorite CD's and I think it is far better then A Flock of Bleeps.

So I reserve the right to 180 this review in the next few weeks.:D


----------



## AgentSquish

Who here is a fan of Eskimo?


----------



## turkeyphant

AgentSquish said:
			
		

> Who here is a fan of Eskimo?



Barring a couple of tracks, not I.  He's barely psychedelic trance anyway...


----------



## SwingBreed

I'm really loving *Uminum* - _3rd World Stories_ right now. If you haven't heard it, it's available for free download at www.resonantearth.com.


----------



## Dalfir

http://www.yousendit.com/download/bVlBa0ZjNnlENlR2Wmc9PQ

Chemogen - Super Toy (mastered)

Enjoy


----------



## swilow

^Should I rename this "Dalfirs Promo Thread"?     Jokey, I'm digging your tracks at the moment. The only trance I'm on, besides Lab 4 for some unearthly reason, is that mix you posted a week or two ago. Will download.

Whose doing the mastering? I do a bit of that if your interested, free of course. Probably only digital for now though...



			
				SwingBreed said:
			
		

> I'm really loving *Uminum* - _3rd World Stories_ right now. If you haven't heard it, it's available for free download at www.resonantearth.com.



I can't see where its free....?? Defintitely keen to d/l anything from such a pretty site though


----------



## Dalfir

This guy on Isratrance.com is doing free masters for people. My partner and I definitely need to get our set mastered though. :/


----------



## swilow

^Well, if you want assistance, just ask...


----------



## SwingBreed

swilow said:
			
		

> I can't see where its free....?? Defintitely keen to d/l anything from such a pretty site though



Well, if you click on "listen" under Uminum in the artists section, you can download it track for track (1. Nimbostratus 2. Fingertriger 3. Ajde de Strumfuvame 4. My Precarious State 5. Deviousness 6. Flip 7. Shubi Dubop 8. Kop Kop) by clicking the download tab at the bottom of their playback device. There's some other good stuff on that label, Dosage and especially Hooga Booga being other personal favorites.


----------



## n3ophy7e

My latest psytrance find:

*Kamakazi*

I saw him play a live morning set at a doof last weekend, and I was _so_ impressed I sought out 
one of his EPs at Dark Records

He's a guy from Sydney Australia, with a heavy metal background (which always makes for good solid dark psytrance ) and his music is awesome, so I was shocked to find out that he's only just starting up! Go son!


----------



## Propyl Power

The compilation "Vibraspirit 23.23" (http://www.discogs.com/release/1055508) is highly recommended... clean - liquidy - crystalline - funky - ecstatic - lysergic - humor & spirit - killer basslines, & melodies like 200 mg of MDMA detonating in your brain!

...really the creme de la creme of full-on psytrance I think. 

Trax 4, 5, & 7 are a good place to start...


----------



## Dalfir

Another little something, wrote this yesterday for our set on Saturday. Still gotta touch things up a bit, but I'm looking for criticism....This is the track we're the proudest of so far. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/fqqkde


----------



## Propyl Power

^ Excellent track, Dalfir! 

(+) smooth, slinky, brooding, balanced, self-contained. night time trance that is still suitable for tripping (always refreshing for me, as many parties where i'm from are 80% trauma trance). Really well-chosen sounds, with a stretchy spirally vortex feel. Nice bassline, taut and bouncy.

(-) maybe a little 'linear' sounding? It just kind of moves forward in a straight line... it would be nice to hear some more twists and turns, surprises, little details, etc. It's not a big deal, just trying to balance out my criticism


----------



## Dalfir

Thanks for listening man  I do agree that our stuff is quite linear, but from a DJ a perspective we like having our stuff build up and break down accordingly in 8 bar blocks, just cuz when that track becomes a means to an end in a DJ set, it can be mixed relatively easily.

Shot again for the feedback, really appreciate it. :D


----------



## swilow

The Nommos-  Kinda simple but nice feeling....

Has anyone heard the Kindzadza "Unreleased Tracks" thingy? Pretty damn good, but not an inch on Waves from Inner Space. I urge all to hunt this un-release down.

Also enjoying Enthegenics newest album, good to hear they've changed from th real shpongley sound of their debut....


----------



## hunters_hoot

Not sure if they've been mentioned yet but Lemurians and cosmo chaos are crazy.


----------



## Dalfir

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzl48xzZp4w Promo video for a documentary about SA Psy culture.

Amped for it!


----------



## [eK]

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> My latest psytrance find:
> 
> *Kamakazi*
> 
> I saw him play a live morning set at a doof last weekend, and I was _so_ impressed I sought out
> one of his EPs at Dark Records
> 
> He's a guy from Sydney Australia, with a heavy metal background (which always makes for good solid dark psytrance ) and his music is awesome, so I was shocked to find out that he's only just starting up! Go son!




go australia!!!
yeah, kamakazi was sweeeeeeet. since you showed me his gayspace i have been heaps into him. 
cant wait for the next doof n3o.. gahhhhh :D


----------



## Don Luigi

swilow said:
			
		

> Also enjoying Enthegenics newest album, good to hear they've changed from th real shpongley sound of their debut....



Aye I've been listening to it for a few months now and enjoying it very much!

EDIT: That's not to say I didn't very much enjoy their earlier material. I love a big shpongley sound if it's good enough and I think they stirred the gravy just fine. Can't wait for Shpongle's new album also.


----------



## malakaix

n3ophy7e said:
			
		

> My latest psytrance find:
> 
> *Kamakazi*
> 
> I saw him play a live morning set at a doof last weekend, and I was _so_ impressed I sought out
> one of his EPs at Dark Records
> 
> He's a guy from Sydney Australia, with a heavy metal background (which always makes for good solid dark psytrance ) and his music is awesome, so I was shocked to find out that he's only just starting up! Go son!



Omg, this guy is awesome.. i love 'dark' psytrance.. they play dark stuff sometimes here at doofs.. but it's usually a variation of stuff, although one of the last good ones i went too they did a 2hour set of dark psytrance, now that was just the best while tripping for me


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome!!
The Sydney psytrance scene has a good healthy dose of dark psy 
You should come over to tha East siiide!


----------



## TheAppleCore

Hey guys... I've decided that I want to go to a psytrance party. So I'm going to try go to the next one that's in the L.A. area. Anyone know what the next psytrance events that in SoCal are? Or where to look that info up?

Peace and love!!


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

TheAppleCore said:
			
		

> Hey guys... I've decided that I want to go to a psytrance party. So I'm going to try go to the next one that's in the L.A. area. Anyone know what the next psytrance events that in SoCal are? Or where to look that info up?
> 
> Peace and love!!



http://forum.isratrance.com/forum-north-america/

check here for good updates.

you just missed a Goa Gil party outside of LA that was supposedly absolutely rocking.


----------



## alasdairm

psytribe is throwing a party just south of la for halloween - 3 days and it's outdoors. i truly wish i could make it...

more info: http://www.psytribe.com/

alasdair


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ beat me to it.

the psytribe party looks bad-fucking-ass! rockin' headliners and AMAZING locals. i, too, wish i could make it but i have some more important things to attend to


----------



## swilow

malakaix said:
			
		

> Omg, this guy is awesome.. i love 'dark' psytrance.. they play dark stuff sometimes here at doofs.. but it's usually a variation of stuff, although one of the last good ones i went too they did a 2hour set of dark psytrance, now that was just the best while tripping for me



Darkpsy hasn't really gotten its grips into Melbourne yet...I must say, I think the term dark is really innapropriate, when you compare it to, say, really dark music like agrotech/harsh EBM etc. I think its probably just more correctly called psychedelic....

I've been dabbling more in the unmelodic style recently, I should have a track shortly...


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Hmmm yeah I guess it's all relative ain't it? 
But in terms of psytrance, I've heard some pretty dark and scary shit before! *droooools*


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:
			
		

> I think the term dark is really innapropriate, when you compare it to, say, really dark music like agrotech/harsh EBM etc. I think its probably just more correctly called psychedelic....



Agreed.  But then you'll have to convince the melodic full-on lovers to admit their music of choice is more euphoric than psychedelic.

What about night-time psy?


----------



## n3ophy7e

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> What about night-time psy?


i.e. *dark* psy 

Hehe sorry I'm just stirring


----------



## PsyGhost

acid driven goa > dark psy


----------



## swilow

I quite like the term neuro-psy, but its kinda like saying the same thing. Maybe Sizzlezappadelic is the correct name.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

PsyGhost said:
			
		

> acid driven goa > dark psy



Goa Style stopped evolving years ago (besides production quality) as far as I can tell.  Frankly with the evolution of electronic music goa no longer sounds psychedelic to me, it sounds dated in some way... The usage of melodies and builds is almost cliched.  But hey this is just my opinion, plenty of people seem to disagree.  I enjoy goa for early morning till noonish but all other hours i want it darker and faster.  Plus if its not engaging and in some way boundary pushing or challenging it just isn't psychedelic, and goa is pretty never pushes my boundaries.


----------



## Don Luigi

I would agree with you on that. I don't find most goa psychedelic. I don't listen to it when doing psychedelics, I would listen on mdma though.


----------



## swilow

^I reckon goa= full 909 kit used, usually higher pitched kick drum and not a rolling bassline as such....Hihats dont always follow the standard open on the off beat thing, they tend to play a more rhythmic role, 303 is the standard synth, distorted or other wise, scale used is always minor....I am so over the drum rolls etc. but it worked at the time. I'm also tired of zap and whoosh noises but thts a seperate thread...


----------



## toadailly

not that its psytrance but i didnt know where else to post this, but....
 ott is coming to the us!!
check to see if hes playing by you. 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=416257546


----------



## alasdairm

i went to the ott show here a while back. it was pretty good but i spent the whole night in the smoking area talking to cool people...

alasdair


----------



## TheAppleCore

^^ argh... I got all excited when I found out Ott was playing in L.A. He's playing at a 21 & older club though.  

Someday...


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

^ yea, sorry i totally invited you to a 21+ party


----------



## therapture

Man, don't forget about *Electric Universe* especially a title called "Freakuencies" not to mention many more killer tracks....

Another great tripping dj, Astrix, album "Artcore" from 2004.....

The artists below comprise pretty much my typical tripping genre:

-Astrix
-Delerium
-Ott
-Electric Universe
-Infected Mushroom

...plus some favorite singles from various dj's/groups...the list is endless and I try new stuff from time to time....

For 38 I feel that my tastes in music are lost on some, and I doubt many non tripping almost 40 years old types listen to most music like this, eh?


----------



## turkeyphant

Astrix and IM are hardly psy trance at all.


----------



## Dalfir

New TimeCode V/A (New Blood Part 2) is awesome...

Artifakt Vs Lost & Found = fuckmewow.


----------



## alasdairm

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> Astrix and IM are hardly psy trance at all.


i can understand somebody sdaying that about im - especially in light of more recent material, but astrix?

in what sense are astrix "_hardly psy trance at all_"? i think the opposite - for me, they're prototypical psytrance.

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

are any of you guys going to a psychedelic freak show? 60 dollars whoa....its kinda expensive but it is only 2 days. I would have checked it out if it wasn't that much.


----------



## turkeyphant

alasdairm said:
			
		

> i can understand somebody sdaying that about im - especially in light of more recent material, but astrix?
> 
> in what sense are astrix "_hardly psy trance at all_"? i think the opposite - for me, they're prototypical psytrance.



My main reasons are that he's not psychedelic at all, and musically he's much more hard trance with obvious euphoric trance influences.

I'd be far more willing to call early IM prototypical psy.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> are any of you guys going to a psychedelic freak show? 60 dollars whoa....its kinda expensive but it is only 2 days. I would have checked it out if it wasn't that much.



please, please, please keep any details off the board. 

i would love to go but i can't as i have friends visiting from out of town and would much rather hang with them. honestly, with that line-up, $60 is definitely worth it. you pay that much (sometimes more!) for an L.A. massive and the music at this event will be 10x better as will the crowd and venue. not to mention, it's 2 days long! that equates to $30/day for live music (for 48 hrs!) from some spectacular acts, plus being able to enjoy the beautiful outdoors. i couldn't ask for more, really.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

cool, thanks for the info. yeah i figured it would be well worth the price. i dont doubt that the music is much better at those events. especially since its outdoors. 
i have a feeling these parties are very much like the psy events in baja. except for the spanish.


----------



## alasdairm

turkeyphant said:
			
		

> My main reasons are that he's not psychedelic at all...


at all? we'll agree to disagree.

alasdair


----------



## o0psy Daisy

Mmmm Electric Universe reminds me of some good times I had dancing and spinning some of that smooth psytrance.  Age is all relative  

I don't listen to this genre anymore really, although I did pop in some Cujorious One the other evening.



			
				therapture said:
			
		

> Man, don't forget about *Electric Universe* especially a title called "Freakuencies" not to mention many more killer tracks....
> 
> Another great tripping dj, Astrix, album "Artcore" from 2004.....
> 
> The artists below comprise pretty much my typical tripping genre:
> 
> -Astrix
> -Delerium
> -Ott
> -Electric Universe
> -Infected Mushroom
> 
> ...plus some favorite singles from various dj's/groups...the list is endless and I try new stuff from time to time....
> 
> For 38 I feel that my tastes in music are lost on some, and I doubt many non tripping almost 40 years old types listen to most music like this, eh?


----------



## Dalfir

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> please, please, please keep any details off the board.
> 
> i would love to go but i can't as i have friends visiting from out of town and would much rather hang with them. honestly, with that line-up, $60 is definitely worth it. you pay that much (sometimes more!) for an L.A. massive and the music at this event will be 10x better as will the crowd and venue. not to mention, it's 2 days long! that equates to $30/day for live music (for 48 hrs!) from some spectacular acts, plus being able to enjoy the beautiful outdoors. i couldn't ask for more, really.



Hehe, the ticket for a 3 day party here would be about the same as $15.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

you live in S.A. where i'm assuming things are fairly cheap in comparison to Los Angeles, California 

check your PMs


----------



## swilow

Woohoo, Shpongle live in Melbourne!!!! :D:D:D:D Awesomeness itself...

But yeah, I must say the Electrypnose album "Funked Up" is very disappointing. I just don't know why the songs are so fucking slow. That is really my only complaint; it just doesn't work I think. Some hair raising sounds in there though...

But recently Ive been enjoying Spoonbill- certainly not psytrance but certainly psychedelic. Also Infected Mushroom- Classical Mushroom has reaered itself again, plus an X-Dream compilation of their work from 1991-2001, which is great. I think with summer coming on my psy shoes are warming up a bit


----------



## alasdairm

i am beyond bummed. gms - perhaps my favourite psytrance act - are playing in san francisco this friday (@ 1015) and my circumstances conspire to keep me away 

alasdair


----------



## swilow

^Ahh, too bad. They are indeed pretty damn good live, though I last saw them in '05 I think. You seen them before?


----------



## alasdairm

yep - i've caught them 3 or 4 times. oh well.

alasdair


----------



## swilow

^Yar, too bad. While a lot of GMS songs are kinda cheesy; the album 'No Rules' is an utter gem; one of my top five psytrance albums I think- it, and the self-titled 1200 mics album are what got me wanting to make psytrance. Also, the names Riktam and Bansi always trip me out; I really don't know why, but if I'm watching GMS, my psychedlic brain will start fiddling with their fucken names. 

I realise I already mentioned Spoonbill- but I insist that you guys have a listen to him. Really fun, trippy music- good for laughing silliness, but also a fucking fine programmer and musician. Lotsa nice upright bass, flutes and strange Aussie samples. I believe he gets grants from the Victorian govt to record his music. Also- he makes the best use of the stereo field; the music is really multidimensional.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Yeah Spoonbill is awesome awesome, any idea when his next album gets released? Was listening to Nestegg the other day, still as classic as ever.


----------



## JuicyJay

Psy-trance.....love it!

That's pretty much all I spin. Who doesn't get down with some LED' or glowsticks.

I'll put up a mix when I get some recording equipment


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

JuicyJay said:


> Psy-trance.....love it!
> 
> That's pretty much all I spin. Who doesn't get down with some LED' or glowsticks.
> 
> I'll put up a mix when I get some recording equipment



Actually I love how your clothes glow under blacklights so you can just wear reusable glow clothes and forget the raver toys.  There certainly seems to be, atleast in the small trance community in my town, an attempt to distance their image from "rave"


----------



## Dalfir

Damage and Mekkanikka this weekend.

Logic Bomb and Tranan last, very average.


----------



## AgentSquish

alasdairm said:


> i am beyond bummed. gms - perhaps my favourite psytrance act - are playing in san francisco this friday (@ 1015) and my circumstances conspire to keep me away
> 
> alasdair



That sucks!

Its funny though, because GMS was supposed to play here in Reno Nv, but he never did. For the longest time, I was under the impression that nobody in the rave scene here liked PsyTrance, so the promoters just decided not to book him. 

BUT it turns out that his agent fucked up, and thought that Reno was in Mexico. And told GMS something totally different. Either way, I feel your pain in missing out on one of the greatest psy artist's ever.


----------



## Hillbilly Dan

I'm going to see Shpongle and Halucinogen on the 9th in Nashville!


----------



## swilow

^^FWIW, GMS are two people. I believe at Earthcore several years ago, they were simply never collected from the airport; hence didn't play; as they were also doing a 1200Mics set with Raja and Chicago, there were mean shaking heads. At least, that is the story I heard. I hear these guys, and Eskimo, are really known for just doing no shows. Pretty stupid if you ask me, I'd love to get flown across the world to play beats :D

The Shen- Classical Mushroom is a ucking brilliant tune. IM at their best afaic.


----------



## turkeyphant

The less psychedelic they are (think Astrix, IM, Eskimo), the more of a prima donna rockstar they reckon they are.  If everything isn't just how they like it, fuck the crowd who actually want to see them play...


----------



## alasdairm

i just talked to a friend who was at the gms show last night and he said their set sucked. so i guess i feel a little better 

alasdair


----------



## On the run

just found out highko and cosmo are coming to aus next may yeahhhhhhh

and on a much cheesier note, can't wait to see sesto sento at ec!


----------



## turkeyphant

On the run said:


> just found out highko and cosmo are coming to aus next may yeahhhhhhh



You're in for a treat.  Probably the most psychedelic artists I've ever had the pleasure of seeing.


----------



## Dalfir

Damage rocked this weekend. Really cool, approachable guy too.

This is coming up, but I'm not sure how well it will fare in Cape Town...There's only a small cult of people who dig the +150bpm stuff.


----------



## turkeyphant

Dalfir said:


>



Sick!

The Psymmetrix boys, Asimilion, Illegal Machines and Bombax should all be keeping it below 150 bpm.  I would have thought Highko would be the only one really pushing it.

Either way, that's got to be one of the best line-ups you could hope for in any country...


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

mmm...flooting grooves


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

alasdairm said:


> i just talked to a friend who was at the gms show last night and he said their set sucked. so i guess i feel a little better
> 
> alasdair



i'm kinda glad i chose to stay in and relax instead of going to see GMS, i heard they sucked as well.


----------



## Dalfir

I think Noisy Radicals are gonna be doing a European tour with a similar line up. Last year's one had Cosmo, Highko, Kindzadza, High Cosmos and Illegal Machines.


----------



## turkeyphant

Here's one for the live acts: http://www.deadact.com/


----------



## psycosynthesis

New Chromosome is sounding an absolute treat. I'm tending towards morning trance these days.


----------



## On the run

turkeyphant said:


> Sick!
> 
> The Psymmetrix boys, Asimilion, Illegal Machines and Bombax should all be keeping it below 150 bpm.  I would have thought Highko would be the only one really pushing it.
> 
> Either way, that's got to be one of the best line-ups you could hope for in any country...



kashyyyk hsa been going crazy fast lately as well (155-160), specially in his seres project stuff, would love to see him live as well. that looks like a sick party


----------



## Dalfir

Went to one of the best parties ever over the weekend. Typically the third biggest of the year. Small but excellent line up, with acts playing for either an hour and a half or three hours. Heat got a bit too much though, by 8am on Sunday morning it was pushing 37 degrees celcius and went up to about 42 at noon.






 (Domino DJing [On DAT])


----------



## alasdairm

that looks great - i have not been to a dance party outside for way too long...

who played?

alasdair


----------



## Dalfir

In order:

Indidginous (Awesome prog with live didgeridoo)

Connecto 

Parana (Shot a promo video for him, will upload it once its done)

EMP

Zion Linguist

Artifakt (Who played one of the most killer marathon sets I've ever heard. Every track ripped the dance floor apart.)

Kai Mathesdorf (Who played one track with a section made up of cut up voice samples that so perfectly emulates the psychedelic thought pattern. I'm not going to be happy until I find out who its by.)

Domino. (Very average)

BIM (Left as he started to play.)


----------



## turkeyphant

What time did they put Artifakt on?  Did he play live + DJ?


----------



## Dalfir

4 - 7, He didn't play live (I was really expecting his experimental Magus stuff, which I wasn't amped for) but every track he played was a dance floor killer. Twisted System, Shift, Lost & Found, Azax Syndrome, Abomination, that kinda stuff. Was probably the best set of the party.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

that looks amazing, dude!  your season is just gearing up, yea? lucky bastid, you get to party for the next few months while those in the northern hemisphere freeze our asses off  

actually, we're still having outdoor parties (it's december!) but you need to bring enough clothing to keep you warm throughout the night. i live in the desert (s. california) so it gets cooooold at night.


----------



## Dalfir

Yeah, pretty much in the peak now. Absolum this weekend, then Damage, Principles Of Flight, Phatmatix, Mindcore, Digital Talk and Illegal Machines over NYE. Going to be crazy. Casualties too, I expect.


----------



## turkeyphant

Man those are some sweet lineups.  I thought it was all about the cheese and proggy sounds that way...


----------



## Dalfir

Depends who throws the party I guess. There's pretty much something for everyone.  A couple of Dark Psy organisers have also popped up in the last year.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Will be catching Highko in Australia in May. Looking forward to it. Also, Rainbow Serpent: Green Nuns of the Revolution live! Among many delicious others. www.rainbowserpent.net


----------



## Dalfir

Absolum rocked this weekend. I  the 3D Vision sound.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

So has anyone done food vending at trance festivals in Europe.

I have vended food in the states with success.

My friend is an incredible raw food chef and we would like to travel to europe and hit up as many psytrance festivals as possible while providing incredible food to folks.  Any experience as to the demand for this at festivals?


----------



## swilow

^Hell yeah (in Australia) theeres always hungry bods boucing away, usually fed by Trippy Tacos or some hellkitchen. Bring on the raw food, vegetarian onl though 

I've been listening to Protoculture- Refractions again. Fucken great album that 'un. Besides that its metal, Electrypnose and The Nommos.


----------



## Dalfir

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> So has anyone done food vending at trance festivals in Europe.
> 
> I have vended food in the states with success.
> 
> My friend is an incredible raw food chef and we would like to travel to europe and hit up as many psytrance festivals as possible while providing incredible food to folks.  Any experience as to the demand for this at festivals?



There're a couple of stalls that do that here, if you make your stuff look enticing you're set. The stuff I've gotten has always looked really plain, but it's tasted great and kept me going through the day...It justs takes a bit more appeal to get me to buy from a minimal stand selling foreign looking food, rather than get a familiar hamburger. If you can get together a couple of plastic chairs and a table too, you should find that you get some more people buying from you just cause that's where their friends are chilling.


----------



## turkeyphant

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> So has anyone done food vending at trance festivals in Europe.
> 
> I have vended food in the states with success.
> 
> My friend is an incredible raw food chef and we would like to travel to europe and hit up as many psytrance festivals as possible while providing incredible food to folks.  Any experience as to the demand for this at festivals?



You'll do best at the smaller festivals on the continent.  It can be a bit of a logistic nightmare covering the distances once summer kicks off but I'm sure you're used to that in the States.  Hope to see you there in 2009


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

turkeyphant said:


> You'll do best at the smaller festivals on the continent.  It can be a bit of a logistic nightmare covering the distances once summer kicks off but I'm sure you're used to that in the States.  Hope to see you there in 2009



Can't wait to be there!

Long distance travel is the norm here, i've driven over 4000 total miles in a summer so no worries there.

Perhaps we could have a bl meetup this next summer, I'll prepare some incredible food for you folks.


----------



## Dalfir

Here's a video I did for Parana about a week ago. swilow, you'll probably dig this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHVf6x0q2W4


----------



## swilow

^Yes, me likes. Nice melody there, I like the bassline that kinda counters the melodic melody  I must say though- whats with the guitar? He just whips it out starts playing and nothing really changes?? Or at least the guitar lead doen't....But cool video, I lke the blackouts accompnayng the last breakdown, sorta with whatever filtereing he's doing with the kick and bass. Looks cool- you should use that shudder technique when the music gets heavy (you now, the picture gets all shakey as if the pound of the music is disturbing it)....Nicely done Dalfir


----------



## Dalfir

Yeah, I pulled out guitar shots from his whole set and pieced them together for a bit of a visual climax. Doesn't really go that well with the track though.


----------



## swilow

^It just shocked me- I thought he was like the flash or something- the thing just appeared. Neat. Not a bad tune, I had a listen to Kowloon again- which I think is heaps better. HOWEVER- I wish he would do a more melodic bassline (folling the guitar melody ala 1200 mics) after the secdon breakdown, when the guys singing. But the little acciddy scratchy squelches that play fduring the guitar; I don't know, I juts love how they sound. It got me back behid my computer and stuff again, and a nice breif pattern was made.

Good news for me: the psytrance bug is back, and I caan feel my creative juices flowing. However, I am really leaning towards a more progressive type of prodution; something emotional, either nostalgic, sad or dark, slow drums huge bottom end, lots clicky percussion and eerie sounds and stuff. I have an example I shall chuch up.

Haha, dalfir- I'm on zolpidem :D This stuffs damn weird eh?


----------



## Dalfir

It's the craziest shit on the planet. Really is. I typically have no sense of time or place when I'm on it. Do the pictures in your room also start moving? Movie posters and zolpidem are the best, it's like a little animated loop.

Proggy afternoon beats, LSD and outdoor sprinkler systems on a hot day. Ooooh. Nothing better than talking to a new friend on the dancefloor as a rush of white noise slowly rises to a crescendo, giving you enough time to finish your sentence, before the boogie is back.


----------



## FractalDancer

On the run said:


> just found out highko and cosmo are coming to aus next may yeahhhhhhh
> 
> and on a much cheesier note, can't wait to see sesto sento at ec!



I absolutely adored high cosmos at Ozora Festival in Hungary last year  One of my festy highlights.


----------



## malakaix

Dalfir said:


> It's the craziest shit on the planet. Really is. I typically have no sense of time or place when I'm on it. Do the pictures in your room also start moving? Movie posters and zolpidem are the best, it's like a little animated loop.
> 
> Proggy afternoon beats, LSD and outdoor sprinkler systems on a hot day. Ooooh. Nothing better than talking to a new friend on the dancefloor as a rush of white noise slowly rises to a crescendo, giving you enough time to finish your sentence, before the boogie is back.



Ahh, this reminds me of so many occasions at various Psytrance Partys  I recently had the chance too experience been under a water dome sprinkler system while on LSD.. dancing away too beats. Unreal.. %)


----------



## fizzacyst

Holy crap!

The new Vibrasphere album is the bee knee's, man! Grab it, "lungs of Life". I seriously think this is by far the best progressive psy release of the year (though as with past albums it hits downtempo, ambient, etc).

The track "follow me" has that sort of computer warped gasping, soft, female orgasmic sound that a couple tracks on the last album had, but its processed so that its sort of mechanical and layers into the sound perfectly. Its an awesome track.

The rest of the album is great, the whole thing. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Result, I didn't realise there was a new vibrasphere album out.


----------



## fizzacyst

Its like every color of awesome there is.

http://www.psyshop.com/shop/CDs/tvr/tvr1cd022.html


----------



## stimutant

made a new goa/psy-mix. enjoy! 8-]

http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=848D08FC11


1. hara gobi - get lost
2. hux flux - idiot
3. quadra - dust kickers
4. reflex - un human
5. shpongle - crystal skulls (dance mix)
6. electric universe - one step beyond
7. juno reactor - pistolero
8. kox box - life is
9. prometheus process - clarity from deep fog
10. 1200 mics - ecstasy


----------



## Dalfir

Soon to embark on a 4 day NYE adventure. Mindcore, Phatmatix, Damage, Principles Of Flight, Digital Talk and other international acts all on one line up. IMO, the sickest line up this country's ever seen.


----------



## alasdairm

brainbug said:


> made a new goa/psy-mix. enjoy! 8-]


do i have to create an account to download this? that web page is not very clear.

alasdair


----------



## Rogue Robot

ali, no.  if you scroll down near the bottom, there's a download button (in english) to download it directly.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

fizzacyst said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> The new Vibrasphere album is the bee knee's, man! Grab it, "lungs of Life". I seriously think this is by far the best progressive psy release of the year (though as with past albums it hits downtempo, ambient, etc).
> 
> The track "follow me" has that sort of computer warped gasping, soft, female orgasmic sound that a couple tracks on the last album had, but its processed so that its sort of mechanical and layers into the sound perfectly. Its an awesome track.
> 
> The rest of the album is great, the whole thing. 2 thumbs up.



I just found this to be more mainstream trance with slight hints of psychedelia, far from "progressive psy" in my mind, as there is very little that is any more psychedelic than trance artists who are not a part of the scene. Personally I found this album to be bland, unengaging, and cheesy but not a pleasurable way.

just my opinion.

that said, I though exploring the tributaries was pretty good.  plus this album totally misses the rolling beautiful basslines of their previous work.

but that said I listen to, when it comes to psytrance, very little melodic psy or fullon sticking mostly to the higher bpm "darker" stuff.  The slower psy I do like is artists like Krumelur, Sensient, Autonomech, Kino Oko etc etc.  Artists that utilize melody without using more traditional "rave anthem" cliches.


----------



## stimutant

Rogue Robot said:


> ali, no.  if you scroll down near the bottom, there's a download button (in english) to download it directly.




yep, as above.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

New Vibrasphere is good, but not amazing.  The best tracks are the remixes, which is never a good sign.

Anyone heard Talpa - When the somberness becomes a game? 
Daft title, music sounds a bit suomi "fairy tale nightmare" style, but I'm enjoying it thus far, a bit different to the norm.


----------



## swilow

fizzacyst said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> The new Vibrasphere album is the bee knee's, man! Grab it, "lungs of Life". I seriously think this is by far the best progressive psy release of the year (though as with past albums it hits downtempo, ambient, etc).
> 
> The track "follow me" has that sort of computer warped gasping, soft, female orgasmic sound that a couple tracks on the last album had, but its processed so that its sort of mechanical and layers into the sound perfectly. Its an awesome track.
> 
> The rest of the album is great, the whole thing. 2 thumbs up.



Tis a beautiful album; you've inspired me to put it on again. I think I liked Exploring The Tributraies a bt more, though I think Lungs of Life, Exploring and Archipelago are almost a series of albums, if that makes sense. Top stuff....


----------



## Dalfir

Suffered a hard drive death today  All my tracks and projects are gone, save for MP3 versions I've had online.

It's a bleak day.


----------



## swilow

^Oh brother, that sucks  Any hope of retrieval?

I guess the lesson is: back your stuff up, even if its just a copy of the song file. One can always reconstruct it, with new samples; tis quite enjoyable way to remix a tune as such. But yeah, I hope it works out...

Currently I am realy liking Chromosome- DMT Cowboys; nice and uplifting without being repetitve or cheesy. Sweet production there too....Also I downloaded the Destination GOA albums 1-11 and been bangin them hard....some fucking great tracks in these albums; I've only listened to a 20th if that so far, so more great tunes to enjoy. Space Pussy is possibly my favorite Hallucinogen song...

Anyhow, heres some tracks I've reworked recently; three in fact of ten that I have decided is my "first release" :D Probably going to press it (CD) myself- well, self funded of course, then just give it away to whoever wants it. Finally getting some live material happening too...

Hmm, may as well actually post the songs too- this one is Subtype, a pretty standard morning trance song https://www.yousendit.com/download/WnBSckhWeWFJMHZIRGc9PQ 

This is Mohawk, a more progressive tune- https://www.yousendit.com/download/WnBSckhVdVVCSWQzZUE9PQ


----------



## psycosynthesis

UnfortunateSquid said:


> New Vibrasphere is good, but not amazing.  The best tracks are the remixes, which is never a good sign.
> 
> Anyone heard Talpa - When the somberness becomes a game?
> Daft title, music sounds a bit suomi "fairy tale nightmare" style, but I'm enjoying it thus far, a bit different to the norm.



Yeah purchased this about a month ago, it's quite good but I have to be in the mood for it.


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Yeah DMT Cowboys is an awesome album, but there's one synth line on one of the later tracks that just sounds really off and makes me cringe when I hear it. Not at home so I don't know which one it is, but it sounds really ravey and almost out of key,


----------



## swilow

^Hmm, I'll has a listen to see if I can hear what you meann. To be fair, The Spirit Molecule trumps the rest of the songs IMO.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

The last melodic trance album that impressed me was Mr. Peculiar's Infinite Evolution.  Little else has struck me as all that interesting or innovative.  Any advice?

I've basically gone all "dark" with my psy for 99% of what I listen to.  But, I certainly would love some innovative melodic trance that holds my attention.  M.E.E.O.'s Highlight Me Please was pretty good.  I found the DMT Cowboys album boring though...


----------



## swilow

The latest S.U.N Project album is okay....not sure about the vocoded singing, but they do the guitar thing better then most.

Also Sun Control Species- Scienca Nueova is a nice proggy album. Atmos- Tour de Trance is good besides the shocking name.....


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:


> not sure about the vocoded singing, but they do the guitar thing better then most.



There's just no need.  People who encourage this by buying it should be ashamed...


----------



## psycosynthesis

swilow said:


> ^Hmm, I'll has a listen to see if I can hear what you meann. To be fair, The Spirit Molecule trumps the rest of the songs IMO.



"Human Structures", at about 4 mins in.


----------



## swilow

^Cool, I'll check it out. DMT Cowboys is a "good" album, but compare it to a brilliant album like Protoculture- Refractions, and its utter crap. Sadly, that is the psytrance scene of today.



turkeyphant said:


> There's just no need.  People who encourage this by buying it should be ashamed...



The pirate bay my friend.....gone are the days I would spend money on this music 

Now I have heard the worst psytrance ever- Cybercartel. Every song uses the same HUGE FUCKING CLAP sample ( I belive its of one of the korg drum machines)- every song starts with a boring intro, the beat kicks n after 32 bars- stops after 64 for a pointless cymbal driven buildup- and then back in with open hats. It is utterly horrible- depedning on the BPM is the only thing that determines whether the songs will be slightly different. But that clap, its almost as bad as Danceclap 01 from Fruity Loops; the most over used clap sample in trance. At least they don't use the dreaded notbad.wav kick, C-Kick or IM Kickdrum.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

I've recently been enjoying:

Ghreg on Earth
Alien Mental
Fraggletrollet
Haunted Castle
Acid Goblins
Kindzadza/Osom
Dylalien
Ocelot

are all modern "non-crap" artists.  I just think that the melodic content of tracks has gotten so out of hand and cliched.  Melody is great, but it HAS to be tasteful, which is rare within trance.

Megalopsy/Frantic Noise have some neat melodic trance.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Didn't know Acid Goblins were still producing...good to hear!


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

^^^yep
Thankfully they are

Wooden Monsters - Warriors of the Acid Forrest
http://www.discogs.com/Wooden-Monsters-Warriors-Of-The-Acid-Forest/release/1159035

recent favorite cd.

Acid goblins and friends, the goblins have 2 new tracks on here.

Also on the Comps:
Psychedelica Hungarica
Multiple Personalities 3
Shadow Enuin

All really fun comps.

____

Oh and Osom's new album "Midnight's Shared Blossom" is absolutely out of control, especially if you enjoy the really glitched out russian style.  My friend played a few tracks this past new years and it tore up the dance floor, massive production.


----------



## turkeyphant

Acid Goblins/Haunted Castle is still probably one of the best sounding sets I've ever heard.  One of the parties where you're sober but you still dance yourself beyond exhaustion.  Was gutted when they couldn't make Xibalba.


----------



## swilow

Yar, Acid Goblins are great; not too zippy-zap as to be unlisteanble, but nicely rounded. Thanks for reminding me of them- am now gonna chuck on Wooden Monsters..

I'm still gleefully digging my way through all the oldish Destnation Goa and Goa Head series....some really good stuff there. Also a really nice ambient mix by Youth, as well as Labrytnth by Juno Reactor...


----------



## Dalfir

swilow said:


> ^Cool, I'll check it out. DMT Cowboys is a "good" album, but compare it to a brilliant album like Protoculture- Refractions, and its utter crap. Sadly, that is the psytrance scene of today.
> 
> 
> 
> The pirate bay my friend.....gone are the days I would spend money on this music
> 
> Now I have heard the worst psytrance ever- Cybercartel. Every song uses the same HUGE FUCKING CLAP sample ( I belive its of one of the korg drum machines)- every song starts with a boring intro, the beat kicks n after 32 bars- stops after 64 for a pointless cymbal driven buildup- and then back in with open hats. It is utterly horrible- depedning on the BPM is the only thing that determines whether the songs will be slightly different. But that clap, its almost as bad as Danceclap 01 from Fruity Loops; the most over used clap sample in trance. At least they don't use the dreaded notbad.wav kick, C-Kick or IM Kickdrum.




Haha! C-Kick has the fattest low end ever.


----------



## PsyGhost

Sundrops is a great new goa release. Some older cds I recently picked up were Eat Static - Abduction (from 1993??!!) fucking amazing stuff, Total Eclipse - Delta Aquarids, matenda - energy loader, and (A better life through) Chemistry - Dragonfly records.

goa till i die


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Psykovsky - Da Budet is a new album I have been blasting recently.  Great stuff if you like crazy russian style.

And for fast fun suomi check out Tutankhamon 9000 - Lost in Luxor, one of the most "fun" releases I have heard in a long while.

Oh and Procs - The Lonely Land of Tada is now one of my favorite trance albums in the past few years.


----------



## swilow

Dalfir said:


> Haha! C-Kick has the fattest low end ever.



I know, it sounds great too- but so overused. I find that if I play the C-Kick sample repetivly, it stops sounding like a kick, and just sounds like a higherpitched click ontop of a low bass note. But yeah, she is a fat one. To make that type of kick simple takes hard compression (I assume C-Kick means compressed kick)- put your threshold wherever, but use your attack dial to start compressing about 10ms into the kick; the first ten milliseconds will zoom up (in amplitude) very quickly, creating the infamous CLICK. One must be careful as this may clip and distort, but if you have a duller kick noise, compressing like such will give some more high frequencies. Ideally, a not very good compressor is used too...

I actually have trouble mixing with C-Kick, as I tend to like my basslines lower. Unless you clear a lot of low freaks for it, C-Kick quickly turns to mud I've found, or just a lil popping noise...

Hah.



psycosynthesis said:


> "Human Structures", at about 4 mins in.



Yeah, thats the bit I thought you meant- its fucking shit. Comes from nowheere, adopts a weird time signature, plays a crappy melody with that reall churnng ravetone, then gone. I find it odd when artists just let by such a crap section of their songs.....I mean, I will never listen to Human Stracutres again, and that means I won't lsten to the whole DMT Cowboys album again....


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Yeah, it sort of detracts from the whole album ey. I really like Reality Engineers though, awesome song, bluesy bit towards the end rocks!


----------



## Dalfir

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> The last melodic trance album that impressed me was Mr. Peculiar's Infinite Evolution.  Little else has struck me as all that interesting or innovative.  Any advice?



Mad Maxx - Afterworld.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Dalfir said:


> Mad Maxx - Afterworld.



any other albums?


----------



## Propyl Power

^ Have you heard the compilations "Omnipresence" or "Vibraspirit 23.23"? Definitely some of the very best melodic trance I've heard. Also "Snap Crackle Drop". 

"Useless Science" by Troll Scientists is a treat as well...


----------



## Propyl Power

PsyGhost said:


> Sundrops is a great new goa release. Some older cds I recently picked up were Eat Static - Abduction (from 1993??!!) fucking amazing stuff, Total Eclipse - Delta Aquarids, matenda - energy loader, and (A better life through) Chemistry - Dragonfly records.
> 
> goa till i die



Keep it real PsyGhost %)


----------



## turkeyphant

Squat tonight with Khaos Sektor (live), Seti (live), Hydrus (live) Gamba vs 3phazik (live), Sarschas (live), Psylab vs Gelika and Noise Reaction.  Think it's going to be too much for my tender little brain...


----------



## Dalfir

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> any other albums?



U-Recken - Aquatic Serenade and Deeper Into Man (the tracks from the former, Lost Paradise and Tania, are awesome.)

Molecular Counterpart (V/A)

Release & Attack (V/A)

E-Dentification (V/A)

Broken Toy - The Low Down Dirty Sound Of


Went to an awesome private party over the weekend hosted by Scam/PsydFx, owner of Vision Records. He's thrown a couple of parties in London so some of you guys might know him. Small crowd, intimate vibe and pumping tunes throughout.


----------



## turkeyphant

Squat got evicted before the party last night 

Dalfir - What name does he use to promote?  I know Vision Records are doing an afterparty for Wonky Disco in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dalfir

Not too sure on promotion name, it might be PsydFX.


----------



## swilow

Have you guys heard the really early (1989-1994) Astral Projection stuff (known then as "SFX")....very much in the 'EDM' style with the Goan influence creeping in on some tracks....still awesome melodies.

Woo, this'll be good....-


*3 DAY OUTDOOR FULL MooN PARTY*
Set on a spacious lush bush property along side water.



*Highko (Germany - Noisepoison Records)
http://www.myspace.com/djhighko





Cosmo (Slovakia - Noisepoison Records)
http://www.myspace.com/cosmografix





Highcosmos (Germany - Noisepoison Records)





Terrafractyl  (Sundance, Psypneumatix Records)
http://www.myspace.com/terrafractyl





Spyrallus  (Brisbane - Bom Shanka Records)
http://www.myspace.com/spyrallus 





Farebi Jalebi  (Mighty Quinn Records / Bhooteshwara Records)
http://www.myspace.com/farebijaleb



*


----------



## Propyl Power

^ I would seriously give my left nut to hear Terrafractyl at an outdoor party... 

So if anyone wants to trade tickets and airfare for my left nut, please PM me.


----------



## turkeyphant

I'll offer a non-matching right nut for a similar offer.


----------



## n3ophy7e

swilow said:


> *3 DAY OUTDOOR FULL MooN PARTY*
> Set on a spacious lush bush property along side water.
> 
> *Highko (Germany - Noisepoison Records)
> http://www.myspace.com/djhighko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Hey swilow, where are you in Aus??
And when is said doof?

Also, I haven't heard any SFX but am an avid AP fan, I'm going to investigate  

In other news, Raja Ram is playing in Sydney on Feb 14th!! Ahhhh excite much?! I've seen him once before when he played with Infected Mushroom a few years ago, the man is nuts! Love it *


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Is Absolum or Menog any good? They're supposed to be playing over here on April 4th. It sounds like it would be a good party.


----------



## swilow

^Both are good, I prefer Absolum simply as I'm more familiar with their stuff....



> ^ I would seriously give my left nut to hear Terrafractyl at an outdoor party...
> 
> So if anyone wants to trade tickets and airfare for my left nut, please PM me.



Terrafractly is fucking great and a lovely chap to boot.  

This party is happening in Victoria- check out Oztrance if interested, though the forum isn't allowing new registrations.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hmmmm I believe I could possibly have signed up a while ago on Oztrance and haven't been back on there...I shall investigate...



StarOceanHouse said:


> Is Absolum or Menog any good? They're supposed to be playing over here on April 4th. It sounds like it would be a good party.



YES! Both are good, you should go to the party


----------



## Dalfir

Menog's playing here on Valentine's Day...He rocks. Absolum played a marathon set a couple of months ago, also quite the beast.


----------



## swilow

So darkpsy is hitting the spot, bit of Cosmo, Megalopsy and Highko revving me up. Also, a cool group/artist called Furious and Excited, really really glitchy fast psy. Also Silent Horror, though I can't stand a lot of them....


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome, a few new names to search  
 dark psy


----------



## stimutant

hi u all!
im pretty uninormed about the psytrance coming out at the moment...could someone post a few (legal) links to examples of good stuff (all kinds of psy&goa) ?
thx in advance,
brbg


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

brainbug said:


> hi u all!
> im pretty uninormed about the psytrance coming out at the moment...could someone post a few (legal) links to examples of good stuff (all kinds of psy&goa) ?
> thx in advance,
> brbg



http://www.audiognomes.com/gnometones.htm

Some good mixes with all sorts of styles from dark psy, to melodic, to goa, to chillout, certainly worth checking out.

Here is a good sampling from the site.

Suomi (Funky Finnish)
http://www.asmatronica.com/mixes/audiognomes/gnomemix91_season_opener.mp3

Melodic 
http://www.asmatronica.com/mixes/audiognomes/gnomemix81_fragtrolls.mp3
http://www.asmatronica.com/mixes/audiognomes/gnomemix93_homestretch.mp3

Dark Psy
http://www.asmatronica.com/mixes/audiognomes/gnomemix68_inebriatedpsychosis.mp3
http://www.asmatronica.com/mixes/audiognomes/gnomemix85_whatthefuck.mp3
http://www.asmatronica.com/mixes/audiognomes/gnomemix89_bloodlines.mp3

Progressive Psy
http://www.asmatronica.com/mixes/audiognomes/gnomemix84_proggierthanthou.mp3


----------



## PsyGhost

brainbug said:


> hi u all!
> im pretty uninormed about the psytrance coming out at the moment...could someone post a few (legal) links to examples of good stuff (all kinds of psy&goa) ?
> thx in advance,
> brbg



http://www.goa-shoom.net %)


----------



## Dalfir

www.ektoplazm.com


----------



## stimutant

yeah ektoplazm, totally forgot about him...thanx for all the links, that will feed my ears for some time!


----------



## psycosynthesis

swilow said:


> So darkpsy is hitting the spot, bit of Cosmo, Megalopsy and Highko revving me up. Also, a cool group/artist called Furious and Excited, really really glitchy fast psy. Also Silent Horror, though I can't stand a lot of them....




Furious' daytime trance project Delirious Noon is fucking awesome too.

I will def. be at Noise Poison!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey PG, great links, thanks!!


----------



## TheAppleCore

*Eat Static* - De-Classified. OMG. Fucking awesome psychedelic alien trance! :D


----------



## TheAppleCore

Right now I'm listening to a particularly epic full-on psy track: *Astral Projection* - The Prophecy. Highly recommended! %)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Both of the above tracks = awesome to the max


----------



## Dalfir

Oh my god, just got back from a party at the legendary Rainbow's End venue which got reused for the first time in five years. I don't think I can adequately describe the beauty of this venue, but it was pretty much in the middle of the mountains. Huge, towering cliffs all around you.  The music was awesome, never really got dark. The Commercial Hippies played at midnight and from then on it was straight up psychedelic madness. Lots and lots of 30+ year olds came out of retirement for this one.

edit: Found a before picture, will post some party pictures when they start emerging.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Dalfir said:


> edit: Found a before picture, will post some party pictures when they start emerging.



That is fucking stunning!  I would love to dance there and see the sun slowly light up the landscape.  You are truly blessed.  On that note, fucking winter time in America...  I go crazy every winter with the lack of outdoor trance.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dalfir, that is an _incredible_ back drop for a party!!!


----------



## Dalfir




----------



## swilow

^That looks fucking lovely mate.....still blowing the dirt from your nose I presume 

BTW, Highko= possibly the best psy around at the moment. Its not me saying it, apprently its like a universal law or something.

*Neophyte, my computer has hit slowtime for a week or two, so it taking me too long to upload stuff atm. Will PM you when I have.....


----------



## Dalfir

Haha, best part about waking up at a doef is blowing the oily black clumps out of your nostrils.

I still haven't been able to scrub the last layer of dirt off my feet though.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dalfir, that looks incredible  
Nothin' like a morning swim after stomping your ass off all night/morning  

I love the dirt/nostril thing too! Soooo satisfying getting it all out  



swilow said:


> *Neophyte, my computer has hit slowtime for a week or two, so it taking me too long to upload stuff atm. Will PM you when I have.....



Hey no hurry at all mate! 
*waits patiently* hehe


----------



## PsyGhost

TheAppleCore said:


> *Eat Static* - De-Classified. OMG. Fucking awesome psychedelic alien trance! :D



yes, yes it is.

check out their earlier cd Abduction as well


----------



## swilow

Fair to say that Eat Static are fucking awesome left right and center.


----------



## psycosynthesis

PsyGhost said:


> yes, yes it is.
> 
> check out their earlier cd Abduction as well



Agreed, Gulf Breeze is one of my fav. old school tunes. 

Highko/Cosmos/Highcosmos is going to be the bomb. Can't wait for it to blow my shit apart!


----------



## n3ophy7e

I dearly wish I was seeing Talpa play in the wee hours of tomorrow morning, but alas, it was not meant to be.

But I am seeing Tetrameth in a few weeks' time!! Awesomeness with awesome caked on top  

Oh, and just cos, here are some pics of some psy parties, done the Aussie way


----------



## psycosynthesis

I missed Talpa at Rainbow , he's playing at a doof on Sunday but I can't afford it! 

Tetrameth will be good, he plays some really intelligent prog. Have fun!


----------



## Dalfir

Hardcore string art!

How hot do parties get in the day in Oz? We've had some pushing 40 degrees Celsius which can only add to the delirium.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Dalfir, that party is in South Africa right? It's kinda funny that I only see white people there.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dalfir said:


> Hardcore string art!
> 
> How hot do parties get in the day in Oz? We've had some pushing 40 degrees Celsius which can only add to the delirium.



Yep the party we're hopefully headed to tonight, is forecast to reach 42 tomorrow, eeeep!  
There's a swimming hole at the site though, which will be looovvely


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

sweeeet pics, dalfir!  that water hole looks divine.


----------



## Dalfir

StarOceanHouse said:


> Dalfir, that party is in South Africa right? It's kinda funny that I only see white people there.



Not really, it's a very middle/upper-middle class white culture. (Trust fund hippies )

South Africa is weird like that, although there's a lot of cultural and ethnic diversity, there's still a sense of natural segregation...Different strokes for different folks epitomised, I guess.

Don't get me wrong, there's absolutely no kind of racial prejudice present at parties. Anyone is welcome and treated as a friend, Psytrance just didn't seem to strike a chord with the black community, although there're a couple of very highly respected non-white producers and DJs.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I figured that to be the case. I didn't think it was like that though. My girlfriend went to a psytrance party in South Africa last year but she didn't mention the parties being almost all white. I guess I'll ask her about it next time.


----------



## swilow

Juno Reactor fucking rock. 

That is all


----------



## n3ophy7e

Werd %)


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

I thought their last album was mostly a load of shit myself!


----------



## swilow

^Really? I think Labrynth is possibly their best; at least, Conqiustador II is a fucking ripper


----------



## [eK]

n3ophy7e said:


> I dearly wish I was seeing Talpa play in the wee hours of tomorrow morning, but alas, it was not meant to be.
> 
> But I am seeing Tetrameth in a few weeks' time!! Awesomeness with awesome caked on top
> 
> Oh, and just cos, here are some pics of some psy parties, done the Aussie way




ah yes, tetrameth at weekend psyfari. should be a grand fucking weekend!!
im thinking of baking some cookies for the occasion too.. 

and that is one of your best photos. it's always set as my msn display muahaa!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh dude!! Cookies are bang in order  
Tetrameth ahoy


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

swilow said:


> ^Really? I think Labrynth is possibly their best; at least, Conqiustador II is a fucking ripper



Gods & Monsters was the last one, load o' rubbish imo.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Hey all - I don't know if it's already been mentioned in here or not but if you love the cosmic uplifting psy check out Sonic Ecstasy:   www.myspace.com/electricuniverse  (you'll have to log into myspace to check out their page) This is a new album and it's insane!

It certainly gives you the melody fix you may be craving like i do!


----------



## PsyGhost

i wont speak ill of such a master as electric universe, but really his new stuff is nowhere near as good as say..

stardriver, blue planet, devine design..


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

I just appreciate good psy as i hear it - i don't compare it to others if i am still enjoying it.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Abakus has a new album out, it's different...sort of techy/housey beats with his signature floating melody. Not sure what I think of it yet to be honest...


----------



## swilow

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Hey all - I don't know if it's already been mentioned in here or not but if you love the cosmic uplifting psy check out Sonic Ecstasy:   www.myspace.com/electricuniverse  (you'll have to log into myspace to check out their page) This is a new album and it's insane!
> 
> It certainly gives you the melody fix you may be craving like i do!



Yeah, I quite like this album. Sound parts just shit me, but theres some interesting moments and nice melodies. Maybe a bit to euro-rave sounding, but surprisingly, I didn't vomit when hearing The Riff (not a bad riff, slightly out of time though I reckon). 

Nothing on his older Goa stuff though I think.....

At the momesnt, Bluetech is entertaining me


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

swilow said:


> Yeah, I quite like this album. Sound parts just shit me, but theres some interesting moments and nice melodies. Maybe a bit to euro-rave sounding, but surprisingly, I didn't vomit when hearing The Riff (not a bad riff, slightly out of time though I reckon).
> 
> Nothing on his older Goa stuff though I think.....
> 
> At the momesnt, Bluetech is entertaining me



if you like bluetech be sure to check out Evan Marc (his house project), and even better Evan Bartholomew his more ambient project.


----------



## swilow

^Oh, I like Evan Marc already- weird, I didn't know they were the same. Thats twice today two artists have merged into one for me....


----------



## PsyGhost

^^^Evan Marc + Hillage - Dreamtime Submersible is an absolutely amazing album

Evan Bartholomew - Secret Entries into Darkness aint bad either, definitely more ambient than dreamtime though


----------



## JuicyJay

Abakus ROCKED it at Coalessence.

I just got my new gear  Look forward to hearing some new psytrance tracks from me.


----------



## Dalfir

This weekend:


- 6 pm - 8 pm :: Cosmosophy
- 8 pm - 9:30 pm :: OrganikPanik
- 9:30 pm - 11 pm :: Kanaan7
- 11 pm - 12 pm :: EMP
- 12 pm - 2 am :: Daksinamurti Shivamoon
- 2 am - 3 am :: YabYum - Peak Rec's
- 3 am - 5 am :: Tryambaka[dj]
- 5 am - 6 am ::Tryambaka-live - Spectral rec's
- 6 am - 7 am :: AjjA -Peak Rec's
- 7 am - 9 am :: AjjA dj
- 9 am - 11 am :: Chris - Nutek/Fullmoon
- 11 am - 12 noon :: Slug - Nexus Media
- 12 noon - 2 pm :: Gareth - Alchemy
- 2 pm - 4 pm :: Regan - Nano 

Oh yeaaaah.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

YabYum>Tryambaka>Ajja sounds like fucking bliss


----------



## Dalfir

I heard a track for the 4th time last weekend which I fucking love, no idea who it's by so I can only hope to hear it at parties but I think it might be a Tryambaka remix of a Shiva Shidapu track...Any idea what it could be called?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow, Ajja morning set


----------



## [eK]

n3ophy7e said:


> Wow, Ajja morning set



omg i no raight!


----------



## n3ophy7e

lol dewd!! :D


----------



## [eK]

n3ophy7e - only six more sleeps until weekend psyfari. whoaaa, totally mindblowing if you ask me.


----------



## turkeyphant

We had Ajja, Yab Yum, Drumatik and Commercial Hippies at a squat last night.  The building looked lush.


----------



## Dalfir

Commercial Hippies r0x0rz my s0x0rz


----------



## swilow

Me not fan of commercial hippies I must admit.


----------



## eldeivit

Someone wants to download hips of Psytrance and  Progressive

this is my contribution to this forum lol  ...well I'm sure many of you already know about this webisite   www.trancedownloader.ru     It is a brazilian webiste, but even if you dont speak portuguese I think you will find it very useful...

I'm dowloading the new Beat Hacker album  at this moment


----------



## eldeivit

Has anyone hear Phaxe???

some tracks are found on different compilations......so fucking good progress!!!

You can find its tracks on Goa Tribes Vol 4,  Goa 2008 Vol 2, and Goa Vol29

If you like progressive trance you'll enjoy it


----------



## n3ophy7e

Some photos from our latest doof adventure:

Dancefloor at sunset:





Dancefloor at dark:





The waterhole (very necessary in that heat!):





Tetrameth was _brilliant_!! *Perfect* music for a sunset/afternoon set  
It was hot and dusty but the crowd was happy and smiling. The vibe was amazing  
Daheen and Nezbit were both MIND-BOGGLING  (played at approximately 3am and 5am respectively)
Such an awesome party!!!


----------



## Ghettochrist

JuicyJay said:


> Abakus ROCKED it at Coalessence.
> 
> I just got my new gear  Look forward to hearing some new psytrance tracks from me.




Just discovered abakus thanks to u lot, i'm so amazed!


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Yeah he's quite special, although I vastly prefer That Much Closer to his latest...such special memories of that album, was on acid and finally 'got' that style of music.


----------



## Dalfir

Awesome pics N30! Love the shade of that grass in the last pic.

Yab-Yum was hardcore, not really my stuff, but some crazily tweaked out shit.

Tryambaka blew me away and Ajja played awesome dawn DJ/live sets.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Dalfir said:


> Awesome pics N30! Love the shade of that grass in the last pic.
> 
> Yab-Yum was hardcore, not really my stuff, but some crazily tweaked out shit.
> 
> Tryambaka blew me away and Ajja played awesome dawn DJ/live sets.



Man so envious.  I want to see Yab Yum so bad.  Ajja seems to be Yab Yum's more minimal side for sure, stripped down and groovier.


----------



## turkeyphant

turkeyphant said:


> We had Ajja, Yab Yum, Drumatik and Commercial Hippies at a squat last night.  The building looked lush.



Not a fan of Commercial Hippies either but Ajja and Yab Yum are always sick:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GexZgiPzwSc&fmt=18


----------



## vaxination

JuicyJay said:


> Abakus ROCKED it at Coalessence.
> 
> I just got my new gear  Look forward to hearing some new psytrance tracks from me.



Abakus never even made it to Coalessence.. I think I played during his time slot.. It was either me or Moondoggy.

if it was banging psytrance, then it was definately not abakus = ]

his new album is good too, kind of like melodic progressive house stuff.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Has anyone listened to the new Psykovsky, its called Da Budet and its one of the most innovative albums I have heard, truly inspiring, first album in a while that has truly boggled my mind.


----------



## [eK]

you describe it to sound pretty god damn inviting, I may have to look into it more tonight!

I think everybody should check out tetrameth.
Really really good smooth stuff.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

[eK] said:


> you describe it to sound pretty god damn inviting, I may have to look into it more tonight!
> 
> I think everybody should check out tetrameth.
> Really really good smooth stuff.



It is also really fast, experimental, and sometimes glitchy as all hell, more listening than trancing at times, but always psychedelic, plus really unique use of melody.


----------



## [eK]

ahh i see. im listening to psykovsky now, i love dark fast tracks like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



his live sets would go off.

here's tetrameth at weekend psyfari which just passed.


----------



## n3ophy7e

NICE clip eK!!  
I'll upload the videos I took of Tetrameth on the weekend too


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

[eK] said:


> ahh i see. im listening to psykovsky now, i love dark fast tracks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his live sets would go off.
> 
> here's tetrameth at weekend psyfari which just passed.



Psykovsky is fast but far from dark in my mind, especially  his most recent album, which is, in my opinion, good psy for sunrise/morning.  But then again we throw a few parties with high bpm ALL weekend.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Da Budet is mindblowing, and I've only heard the first 2 tracks. Can't wait to hear it in it's entirety.

Can't wait for Highko and Cosmo in a few months.


----------



## turkeyphant

So which Eurofags are coming to Psycrowdelica?


> Alien Mental (Echo Vortex Records / India) ClicK
> Highko (Noise Poison Records / Germany) ClicK
> Cosmo (Noise Poison Records / Slovakia) ClicK
> Furious (Technical Freaks Records / Russia)
> Kulu (Manic Dragon Records / Greece) ClicK
> Irgum Burgum (Psybaba Records / Hungary) ClicK
> Kashyyyk (Kamino Records / Mexico) ClicK
> Ankur (Seres Music / Germany) ClicK
> Dark Whisper (Shaman Films - Alice D Prod / Germany) ClicK
> Kerosene Club (Temple Twisters Records / India) ClicK
> Atriohm (Parvati Records / Macedonia) ClicK
> Megalopsy (Dark Prisma Records / Argentina) ClicK
> Jahbo (Parvati Records / Denmark) ClicK
> AnnoyingNinjas (Cosmic Theatre / Denmark) ClicK
> Maniac Bubbles (Parvati Records / Denmark) ClicK
> Giuseppe (Parvati Records / Italy) ClicK
> Z (Shivlink Rec. - Interzone.Pa / India - Germany)
> Sushupti (Urban Antidote Rec. - Trance Karma / Portugal) ClicK
> Ant vs. Spacekicca (Mind-Expansion / Germany - Italy)
> Project25 vs. Golden Raven (Trishula Rec. - E.A.Poe Rec. / Germany)
> Halunke vs. Elfenklatscher (Mind-Expansion / Germany)
> Chinaski vs. Jairam (Psydonym Media - Seres Music / Germany)
> BrainAttack vs. Abralabim (Amnesietheater / Germany)
> The Good Fairy (Klabu-Crew / Germany)
> Zik (Insomnia Records / Greece) ClicK
> Rawar (Psyence Rec. - Triplag Music / Portugal) ClicK
> Terranoise (Mind-Expansion / Israel) ClicK
> Already Maged (Insomnia - Tantrumm Rec. / Ukraine) ClicK
> Sectio Aurea (Tantrumm Records / Swiss) ClicK
> Psymmetrix (Bom Shanka Music / UK) ClicK
> Demoniac Insomniac (Active Meditation Music / Macedonia) ClicK
> Cannibal Crow (Mind-Expansion / Germany) ClicK
> Kindzadza (Osom-Music / Russia) ClicK
> Psykovsky (Osom Music - Tantrumm Rec. / Russia)
> + Special Surprise Act


----------



## psycosynthesis

Phwoar nice lineup.


----------



## swilow

Fuck, turkeyphant, that looks intense- I thought terranoise was Russian though, but yeah. Mad lineup.

Currently been enjoying Zero-Blade, both his albuums, and his contribution to Speed Demons vol II. Also been listening to some good dark compilations- Earth Mutants, Inner Panic...Must say, I am lvoing these high BPM's. Made my first 200BPM song recently; should upload it...


----------



## [eK]

you guys should quickly sneak a peak at the zenon records myspace page.
good examples of some really, really nice tunes.


----------



## swilow

^Yar Zenon are great. Personal faves: Autonomech, One Tasty Morsel, Cujorious One and Shadow FX. Great label indeed :D


----------



## [eK]

yeah all those listed artists are the bomb!
im playing one tasty morsel's cd now - highly recommend it to others.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Yeah wouldn't mind hearing that. Zenon is pretty much the only good psychedelic prog around at the moment, imo. Maybe a few exceptions.

Shadow FX and Tetrameth played a phat set at Rainbow, although I missed most of it!


----------



## [eK]

i have been getting into terranoise a bit lately.
pretty good stuff.


----------



## turkeyphant

[eK] said:


> i have been getting into terranoise a bit lately.
> pretty good stuff.



Yeah, sometimes I don't even mind the ridiculously cheesy bits.  Has anyone ever seen him play?

And now for some videos from last night:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp6wLdobg8c&fmt=18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaVB8DANY6o&fmt=18


----------



## feelgoodhit

Wow, that Psyfari party looked great. Loving all the wacky costumes, I think it really adds to the vibe when people reinvent themselves. :D

EDIT: Turkeyphant, the deco there is spectacular... I hope we one day get to that point here.


----------



## n3ophy7e

[eK] said:


> here's tetrameth at weekend psyfari which just passed.



I totally saw myself in that video teehee!  
What a great party that was


----------



## alasdairm

last minute shout out for awesome socal psytrance event this coming weekend: STIMUL.A. (psytribe):: 03/20-03/22:: outdoor location ~90 mins from LA 

see you there?

alasdair


----------



## jamaica0535

im so excited for a psytrance fest in my state on April 10th.


----------



## swilow

[eK] said:


> i have been getting into terranoise a bit lately.
> pretty good stuff.



I quite like Terranovibrations, except for the name and cover art. Nice phat sounds, bit underproduced, but quite good..... I like this track a lot, particualry the melodic eerie bit. Turn up subwoofers immediately....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktoLOT79Q4g&feature=related


----------



## swilow

What do you guys think of Zero-Blade? I dunno, but I always feel when kick drums get distorted, things are getting desperate :D Cool music- but the kick seriously sucks....Sounds better with a nice snappy zappy kick.....


----------



## Dalfir

Finally uploaded that live set, these are just the tracks I wrote or wrote in collaboration with my partner...He's not too keen on having his solo tracks online.

http://rapidshare.com/files/210649449/Chemogen__-__My_First_Chemistry_Set.rar.

By the way. Xatrik rocks.


----------



## swilow

^Awesome, downloading it now- I been looking forward to hearing this 



> He's not too keen on having his solo tracks online.



Why is that? I used to feel similar, but its not like one can really make money of psytrance. That said, I did hear a track of my own played not that  long ago and no permission was given  

Incidentally, do you guys get much violence at doofs in Sth Africa?


----------



## malakaix

Hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of some 'good' Full On Psytrance? Almost everything i find sounds way to cheesy and horribly produced.

I recently built up a collection of Protoculture, which im fucking loving the progressive beats.. and accidentally ran into Vibrasphere of which im really enjoying there ambient selected downbeats volumes.

Thanks


----------



## Dalfir

swilow said:


> ^Awesome, downloading it now- I been looking forward to hearing this
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? I used to feel similar, but its not like one can really make money of psytrance. That said, I did hear a track of my own played not that  long ago and no permission was given
> 
> Incidentally, do you guys get much violence at doofs in Sth Africa?



Nah, not a monetary issue, he just wants to hold back till his production improves
a bit.

Very little violence at parties...Such a normally unseen thing that the occassional jock fight on the dancefloor is really quite shocking. It's generally the opposite though, very open, generous people who want to spread the .


----------



## swilow

^TO malakaix- Well, do you like darkpsy or more melodic stuff? The Israeli trance from the earlier parts of this decade were great I think, Space Cat, PsyCraft, Astrix....I find that stuff a bit cheesy, but it was excellent at the time, and many of those groups first releases were really top notch. Pity they kept releasing stuff though :D

I would suggest the new debut album from Sufi- Timewave Zero. It has cheese, but is the best full-on I've heard for a while. Nice and energetic. You may like some of the suomi artists like Squaremeat, Texas Faggot, Haltya, Highpersonic Whomen etc... Thing with suomi-psy is that its intentionally badly produced, but sounds more raw and alive then a lot of really digital trance.

But yar- for dark, I'd say Kindzadza, Highko, Cosmo, Double R.E.L, Acid Goblins.....yar 

Dalfir, thats cool- theres been a few violent outbreaks recently, girl got raped, meth heads beating people up- more to the north of my country, but its turned me off doofing for a while...

But yeah, I liked the tracks man- I would say drop the drug samples, but thats because I hate vocal samples in psytrance as a rule....Interesting sounds, nice phat bass, good song structure and production- I did notice some of your hihats were panned slightly left- I find that technique really only works or sounds good with acoustic instruments. That said, I always have my hats and percussion spanning a small stereo field, usually never more then 10% panned to one section. Good stuff bro  Be keen to hear more...


----------



## Dalfir

Thanks for listening dude  Got an upcoming release of a new track remixed by Cybernetix on the next Organik Media V/a. 

It's quite weird how meth is really not tolerated at parties...It's a huge problem in Cape Town and any association with parties is understandably unwanted. Hitting bongs on the dancefloor, sharing out Molly with friends in full view of everyone and all other activities that would land you in a holding cell wont even cause an eyelid to be bat. But should anyone be caught smoking a lightbulb of Tik in some dark corner, they can consider their party over.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah, drugs are most definitely tolerated at parties in Mexico. I went to one last year, some guy was selling pills and acid out in the open. I have a feeling it would be the same if they were dealing meth. Who knows.


----------



## malakaix

swilow said:


> ^TO malakaix- Well, do you like darkpsy or more melodic stuff? The Israeli trance from the earlier parts of this decade were great I think, Space Cat, PsyCraft, Astrix....I find that stuff a bit cheesy, but it was excellent at the time, and many of those groups first releases were really top notch. Pity they kept releasing stuff though :D
> 
> I would suggest the new debut album from Sufi- Timewave Zero. It has cheese, but is the best full-on I've heard for a while. Nice and energetic. You may like some of the suomi artists like Squaremeat, Texas Faggot, Haltya, Highpersonic Whomen etc... Thing with suomi-psy is that its intentionally badly produced, but sounds more raw and alive then a lot of really digital trance.
> 
> But yar- for dark, I'd say Kindzadza, Highko, Cosmo, Double R.E.L, Acid Goblins.....yar



Thanks again swilow 

I figured the cheesiness was unfortunately unavoidable with Full-On, but i can tolerate it hehe, i mean.. i still enjoy Infected for what they've become, there live show back in November was surprisingly awesome. :D

I love a bit of both dark and melodic, i actually had the chance to see Kindzadza earlier in January at a Doof here, and really enjoyed what i heard. I'll be checking out the other artists you mentioned as soon as i can, thanks! Enjoying Protoculture - Homeworld so much right now.


----------



## bloodypiper

Woot 3 weeks until my next psytrance gig. Loving them, went to my first one at new years and they have to be the greatest, friendliest gatherings of any type ive ever been to.

Sadly this one is the last outdoor one of the year from this company, which is one of the only ones ive been able to find in little ol' NZ.

If your in NZ, check out phatproductions.co.z and come along at easter weekend! Phat productions always does awesome stuff. All night and all day. In auckland btw.


----------



## swilow

Dalfir said:


> Thanks for listening dude  Got an upcoming release of a new track remixed by Cybernetix on the next Organik Media V/a.
> 
> Excellent!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite weird how meth is really not tolerated at parties...It's a huge problem in Cape Town and any association with parties is understandably unwanted. Hitting bongs on the dancefloor, sharing out Molly with friends in full view of everyone and all other activities that would land you in a holding cell wont even cause an eyelid to be bat. But should anyone be caught smoking a lightbulb of Tik in some dark corner, they can consider their party over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to such a person? Hopefully just a gentle escort out....then again, it seems hypocritical to boot someone from a doof for taking a drug others may not approve of. Only thing I think sucks is IV use at parties; if I do that its in the secrecy of a tent, and the needle if well taken care of. Then again, we get lots little kids/families at doofs in Aus....dunno bout in Sth Africa. But I've found a few syringes lying around and disposed off them quite angrily....
> 
> Another issue actually, as I don't think people should bring their children to psytrance parties. But hey, theres a 13 year old DJ in Aus causing some stirs at the moment!
> 
> Peace...
Click to expand...


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

swilow said:


> Dalfir, thats cool- theres been a few violent outbreaks recently, girl got raped, meth heads beating people up- more to the north of my country, but its turned me off doofing for a while...



Sweet Jesus.  For a long time I was kindof sad that I wasn't around a big dance music scene but we have never had any sort of violence or rape in the past 10 years of parties.  I'm starting to appreciate super tiny communities more and more even if we rarely get foreign artists.


----------



## Dalfir

swilow said:


> Dalfir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening dude  Got an upcoming release of a new track remixed by Cybernetix on the next Organik Media V/a.
> 
> Excellent!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to such a person? Hopefully just a gentle escort out....then again, it seems hypocritical to boot someone from a doof for taking a drug others may not approve of. Only thing I think sucks is IV use at parties; if I do that its in the secrecy of a tent, and the needle if well taken care of. Then again, we get lots little kids/families at doofs in Aus....dunno bout in Sth Africa. But I've found a few syringes lying around and disposed off them quite angrily....
> 
> Another issue actually, as I don't think people should bring their children to psytrance parties. But hey, theres a 13 year old DJ in Aus causing some stirs at the moment!
> 
> Peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's just because of the uber-extreme negative connotations meth has here. Rasta ganja-growers banded together and marched to cooks and merchants to eradicate their stock about two years ago...It's not uncommon to see signs at parties proclaiming "You Tik, You Turn"...And maybe it's just me, but I can spot a meth-head from a mile away and generally don't like seeing that kind of person anywhere near a party.
> 
> A few veterans bring their toddler kids to parties, but I've always seen them with full-on ear protection. The same kind of headphone style protection drummers use, which is cool.
> 
> Zion Linguist started his DJ career at 13, that much I know, but at the moment the youngest guys you'll see behind the decks (at their own uber-squat parties) are around 19.
Click to expand...


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

I think it is bs this sort of drug elitist attitude though.  Amphetamine is an incredibly powerful chemical especially for trancework in my opinion.  The mental clarity and energetic focus of amphetamine compounds can be just as powerful as any "psychedelic".  I worry more about inappropriate behavior than anything, I could care less if people are shooting up or smoking meth, just as long as they behave properly and use these substances in a private area and dispose of utensils safely.


----------



## Zzyzx

I just discovered group  Vibrasphere wich is classified as Psytrance and god I love it!

Its great sober so i'll make sure to include some in my playlist for my next mdma experience!


----------



## [eK]

swilow said:


> Dalfir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I think sucks is IV use at parties; if I do that its in the secrecy of a tent, and the needle if well taken care of. Then again, we get lots little kids/families at doofs in Aus....dunno bout in Sth Africa. But I've found a few syringes lying around and disposed off them quite angrily....
> 
> Another issue actually, as I don't think people should bring their children to psytrance parties. But hey, theres a 13 year old DJ in Aus causing some stirs at the moment!
> 
> Peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, and think about how many people run around bare footed. that's scary, im going to be a lot more cautious of where i am stepping from now on.
> 
> and what is this 13 year old's name??
> i want to research a bit on him!
Click to expand...


----------



## swilow

^His name is Dj Obstetrix- this is a mix he did http://www.unicoorn.com/369/obstetrix_Implant.zip. Gotta rename it to .wav to hear it. Heres a thread on Oztrance about it- but if your not a member, you won't be able to read it, and they aren't taking registrations due to the Earthcore/DanceAid scammery and hijinks (another good little tale there too....) Also re: needles. They are few and far between, I've only found one I think, so keep yer feet bare (and buttocks too- why not? :D)

http://www.oztrance.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9549

Re: the violence at parties; its in the north of Australia- which is (if you weren't aware) a huge country- so far Victoria seems to be keeping it safe, but up around Nimbin and NNSW theres a crew who apparently just bash people at parties....Fuckheads really. Yet the hippies won't fight back- which makes no sense. I understand that violence never solves anything, but if people are getting raped....well, it might be time to suspend values somewhat.

The only violence in Vic at a doof was at Rainbow Serpent, where a guy was stabbed I think. Also, a guy died at Earthcore a few years back, wandered off tripping ballz and drowned  RIP...


----------



## malakaix

swilow said:


> The only violence in Vic at a doof was at Rainbow Serpent, where a guy was stabbed I think. Also, a guy died at Earthcore a few years back, wandered off tripping ballz and drowned  RIP...



Really? Wow i didnt know that


----------



## swilow

^Yeah, well the Shepparton council weren't too happy.....didn't get much coverage really....Earthcores a fucking joke,  Spiro is basically stealing from people now  Don't go near him.


----------



## swilow

Um, this is a track I re-discoverred- wrote about two years ago or so. I'm no longer writing in this style, dropping the melodies and concentrating on the killah, but yeah, thought I'd plonk ths out there- Spiders Lair is the name and this is the link https://www.yousendit.com/download/UmNKeFVlUzdqV0N4dnc9PQ 

Kick n bass not mixed great, but couldn't be bothered fixing


----------



## noiseclandivision6

Zzyzx said:


> I just discovered group  Vibrasphere wich is classified as Psytrance and god I love it!
> 
> Its great sober so i'll make sure to include some in my playlist for my next mdma experience!



I decided to check these guys out and holy shit I love it. Definitely a wide variety of genres, the album I downloaded isn't really that psy, but some of their ambient stuff is amazing as well. Have you heard "breathing place"? Definitely going on my rolling playlist as well :D


----------



## alasdairm

i attended the psytribe stimul.a festival this last weekend. it was incredible.

the musical highlight for me was the set by 'digital talk'. has anybody else heard them?

alasdair


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

alasdairm said:


> i attended the psytribe stimul.a festival this last weekend. it was incredible.
> 
> the musical highlight for me was the set by 'digital talk'. has anybody else heard them?
> 
> alasdair



Oh man did you see Dylalien.  He is one of my favorite live acts, and a great guy as well.


----------



## turkeyphant

Digi Talk live sets are always ridiculous.  I'd fucking love to see that outdoors.  Bet Naked Tourist was sick too.  And all on FK1 - yum yum.

Hope the weather was nice. Have you got any pics/videos to share?


----------



## PsyGhost

alasdairm said:


> i attended the psytribe stimul.a festival this last weekend. it was incredible.
> 
> the musical highlight for me was the set by 'digital talk'. has anybody else heard them?
> 
> alasdair



ive got Digital Talk - The Keeper (Materia Remix) which is a pretty good track


----------



## alasdairm

turkeyphant said:


> Hope the weather was nice. Have you got any pics/videos to share?


http://www.alasdairmanson.org/pictures/stimula/

alasdair


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Looks like a great party/location.

Since you are in CA is there any chance you are coming to Gemini this year?  Best (free) psy festival ever!

http://forum.isratrance.com/gemini-festival-09/page14/


----------



## alasdairm

i would love to attend as two of my friends are playing (helios and sentient) however i doubt i'll be around for this event.

alasdair


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

alasdairm said:


> i would love to attend as two of my friends are playing (helios and sentient) however i doubt i'll be around for this event.
> 
> alasdair



Its one of my favorite events ever.  Beautiful people, beautiful land.  The vibe with it being a "free" party totally rocks, no gate, just drive into town and bam you are there.  Onkel Dunkel is headlining and should really tear it up.

Helios and Sentient rock, been a while since i've seen them.


----------



## Dalfir

Gemini looks sick! Mubali is awesome and Daksinimurty has been here for the last 6 months or so. He plays some killer stuff. Really want to do a US party sometime.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Dalfir said:


> Gemini looks sick! Mubali is awesome and Daksinimurty has been here for the last 6 months or so. He plays some killer stuff. Really want to do a US party sometime.



Mubali makes great tracks, and is one of the more absurd/funny guys around.

The US has a great underground psy scene with some damn talented producers.  Its crazy though, in the south east quite a few parties are hard and fast all day and night, like 155 at 2 pm fast, great fun but you better like that style.

I've found that there is far less fluffy/cheesy psy as well in the states as the scene is still super underground for the most part.  Plus some of the locations for parties are really stunning in America, from the wooded smaller mountains of the east coast, to the west coasts epic mountains, or even desert parties.  Plus I've yet to be to an outdoor psy party that exceeded 1000 people.


----------



## Dalfir

I'd dig to play an all SA set there sometime.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Looks like a great party/location.
> 
> Since you are in CA is there any chance you are coming to Gemini this year?  Best (free) psy festival ever!
> 
> http://forum.isratrance.com/gemini-festival-09/page14/



wow, that looks like fun. yeah, I'm going for sure. Is this in norcal?


----------



## [eK]

OOH i cant wait to see spacetribe in sydney next month;


----------



## swilow

^Spacetribe is pretty intense live, but gets a bit weary on the ears....Enjoy.

Personally, I want May to hurry up so as to hear the Noise Poison crew rip my head apart! 

Psychosynthesis- meet up perhaps?? I don't think I have anyone to go with, Miss Swilow may have to work...


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Yeah I'd be keen mate!
 I should have a car by then *fingers crossed*. Apparently a bunch of Adelaide crew are journeying across and meeting up with a mate of mine who I'll be going with so should be with a good crew!


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

StarOceanHouse said:


> wow, that looks like fun. yeah, I'm going for sure. Is this in norcal?



Belden California

yes in north cal, great location too, 4 or so hours from san fran.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Dalfir said:


> Gemini looks sick! Mubali is awesome and Daksinimurty has been here for the last 6 months or so. He plays some killer stuff. Really want to do a US party sometime.



do it! and let me know when so i can meet up with you and stomp it hard %)


----------



## swilow

psycosynthesis said:


> ^Yeah I'd be keen mate!
> I should have a car by then *fingers crossed*. Apparently a bunch of Adelaide crew are journeying across and meeting up with a mate of mine who I'll be going with so should be with a good crew!



I got a car....a shitbox, but it does perform both forward AND backwards operations...


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> do it! and let me know when so i can meet up with you and stomp it hard %)



I'd be down with a bluelight meetup at Gemini if others are.  Oh and plan on being able to stay sunday if you can, i don't know if it willl happen again this year but last year the music went till LATE sunday at the mainstage (Naked Tourist played multiple times lol, same with a few other djs) THEN they had chillout music in the chill dome all night.

Oh and it gets cold as hell there at night and hot during the day (atleast in my opinion) so bring proper clothes.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'd be down as well.

I can't wait for tomorrow. Menog and Absolum. Looks like its gonna be a good party. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=423939


----------



## swilow

So I was pleased to find out that one of the guys from Minimal Criminals is actually Kaiaphas, lead singer (for a while) of Black Metasl band ANCIENT. Pleased just cos.


----------



## swilow

Loud- Abstract is a damn fine album....really different to typical fullon- I would label it progressive fullon if I were to label it, and I just did, so yeah....


----------



## On the run

swilow said:


> ^Spacetribe is pretty intense live, but gets a bit weary on the ears....Enjoy.
> 
> Personally, I want May to hurry up so as to hear the Noise Poison crew rip my head apart!
> 
> Psychosynthesis- meet up perhaps?? I don't think I have anyone to go with, Miss Swilow may have to work...



that party is gonna be sick.. i'm actually spinning at it along with a bunch of melbourne's dark/hard djs, and apparently there's gonna be something like 6 hours of highko/cosmo/highcosmos on the main night


----------



## On the run

oh yeah and freakin pumped for somatica this weekend!


----------



## Dalfir

New party video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT1THRkzyew&feature=channel_page

Awesome, awesome party. Played an afternoon set of heavy daytime psychedelia.


----------



## PsyGhost

^sweet


----------



## swilow

Encephalopaticys and Atriohm album- very very good


----------



## swilow

Album- VA- Midnights Sahred Blosson, feautirng Kindzadza, Pyckovsky, Osom- abso-fucking-lutely brilliant. Some utterly insane stuff on it, almost the peak of psytrance for me....Get it! :D


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

^ Do you mean "Midnights Shared Blossom"?  Enthusiasm overload detected 

That Loud album was pretty cool, I enjoyed it thoroughly!


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

swilow said:


> Album- VA- Midnights Sahred Blosson, feautirng Kindzadza, Pyckovsky, Osom- abso-fucking-lutely brilliant. Some utterly insane stuff on it, almost the peak of psytrance for me....Get it! :D



I thought that album was great.

Psykovsky's newest -> Da Budet is even better in my opinion.  Perhaps one of the best high bpm psytrance albums I have ever heard, it maintains intensity and speed but incredible mastering and absolutely unique harmonic/musical elements push it above and beyond the majority of "dark" or faster trance out there.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Getting ready for 3 days of trancing in the north georgia mountains! first outdoor party of the season!  AND its the first multiday trance festival in the state!  Hell yeah.


----------



## PsyGhost

was gonna be there, too bad fiance works all weekend

wanted to see bioluminescent live


----------



## TheAppleCore

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Psykovsky's newest -> Da Budet is even better in my opinion.  Perhaps one of the best high bpm psytrance albums I have ever heard, it maintains intensity and speed but incredible mastering and absolutely unique harmonic/musical elements push it above and beyond the majority of "dark" or faster trance out there.



Just gave that album a listen-through this afternoon, and most of it didn't grab me terribly. It had its highlights, but at times the tempo/key changes and melodies seemed so strange and arbitrary that the musical flow was sort of knocked off track for me. Although I thought Isshoni Taides was a really wild and beautiful track. Definitely great to hear something that truly breaks free of the generic psytrance mold, in any case.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

PsyGhost said:


> was gonna be there, too bad fiance works all weekend
> 
> wanted to see bioluminescent live



Out of control, beautiful party.  Beautiful land.

Secret Societies is one of my new favorite american artists TWISTED me the fuck around.


----------



## swilow

TheAppleCore said:


> Just gave that album a listen-through this afternoon, and most of it didn't grab me terribly. It had its highlights, but at times the tempo/key changes and melodies seemed so strange and arbitrary that the musical flow was sort of knocked off track for me. Although I thought Isshoni Taides was a really wild and beautiful track. Definitely great to hear something that truly breaks free of the generic psytrance mold, in any case.




I tend to agree a bit re: tempo changes and especially the key changes. Its hard to dance to, thats for sure, but certainly trips the mind out. I must say, I don't find artists like Psykovsky, Cosmo, Highko etc. to be dark at all, as compared to Silent Horror, Ikpeng, Terranoise- more so utterly psychedelic, in that it never ceases to change. I think its more brain music then body music- but after getting into those sorta artists its pretty hard to enjoy the cruddy isratrance of yore....

Now Zero-Blade and The Andychrist, both extremely fast trance stuff- that shit is dark...Zero-Blade borders on having black/death metal style blastbeats in his tunes- very good indeed.

I've had a crack at writing a few really fast and twisted tunes- one of which is "okay", I'll post it here tomorrow- its only about 4 mins so far and I can't decide where to go next, but I'm happy with the structure of it....Though its probably more reminescnet of Azax Syndrome with a hint of Kindzadza (and about 1% of the brilliance of the latter too ) then the truly psycore insanity. 

It will be interesting to see where psytrance goes from here- I'm thinking of adding some screams just to lighten the mood, and maybe completely fucking off clean production techniques.....


----------



## Dalfir

Did the Easter Vortex this weekend...Seriously the most top-notch production and sound I've ever witnessed. Vortex is pretty much the biggest party of the year and everything was going 10/10 until I woke up around 6am on the third day to this:












Some cars got burnt out but there were no casualties.


Music was off by that stage and a lot of doe-eyed, confused people walking around...The party was only supposed to end around 12 hours later.

All in all, it was pretty sweet.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

TheAppleCore said:


> Just gave that album a listen-through this afternoon, and most of it didn't grab me terribly. It had its highlights, but at times the tempo/key changes and melodies seemed so strange and arbitrary that the musical flow was sort of knocked off track for me. Although I thought Isshoni Taides was a really wild and beautiful track. Definitely great to hear something that truly breaks free of the generic psytrance mold, in any case.




Strange? certainly
arbitrary? I would certainly disagree

I found the musical flow to be some of the most engaging arrangements I have heard in trance yet.  Frankly I feel like if anything trance is often far too straightforward, this sort of deconstruction/reconstruction shifting time signatures and melodic wackiness is far more mentally engaging.

Oh and I heard a few of his tracks on a dancefloor this weekend, out in the woods and I have to say they worked far better than I imagined, his basslines are beyond powerful and had the whole dance floor out of control.

Give it a few more listens (out of a huge system if you get the chance) perhaps it will grow on you?


----------



## turkeyphant

swilow said:


> I think its more brain music then body music- but after getting into those sorta artists its pretty hard to enjoy the cruddy isratrance of yore....



Spot on.  Brain vs body.  Head vs heart.  Acid vs MD


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

scary dalfir!  do you know how the fire started? glad everyone walked away unscathed 

so far i've missed 3 outdoor gatherings, i'm a sad panda 

i'm hoping the crews here band together and throw a wicked summer solstice party, i don't think i'll be able to make it out to GMSF or gemini b/c of timing issues.


----------



## Dalfir

No idea whatsoever...As I was trying to sleep in my tent I was hearing cars driving off and the words fire being thrown around...Dozed in and out of that for about three hours, when I finally got up it was like the beginning of a zombie movie. most of the cars around us were gone, the sky was blue and riddled with red smoke and there were just forgotten belongings scattered around. Very surreal.


----------



## Dalfir

Party video featuring Zen Mechanics 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAUiY2X_Idw&feature=channel_page

Enjoy


----------



## swilow

Heres a bit of a track in the new style I'm writin' in- Stars & Triangles. Production not tweaked yet and song not finished- but yeah, have a listen http://rapidshare.com/files/221420011/Stars___Triangles.mp3.html


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm liking Menog a lot lately. Especially after hearing him tear it up in mexico.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-BOmByRxU


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

swilow said:


> Heres a bit of a track in the new style I'm writin' in- Stars & Triangles. Production not tweaked yet and song not finished- but yeah, have a listen http://rapidshare.com/files/221420011/Stars___Triangles.mp3.html



I'm not a producer but:

I enjoyed the track except for one aspect which was the kick, i really despise the high frequency element of the kick sound going on throughout the whole tracks, perhaps adding dynamics to that sound as to prevent monotony would help.  But, that is just my sonic aesthetic, enjoyed it otherwise though.


----------



## swilow

^Yeah, I do tend to agree- its what I named 'zap-kick', was slightly dubious about it too. Can't really add dynamics to the kick drum though  But good advice, I'll tone down the high frequencies....


----------



## TheAppleCore

Damn - just when I get all excited about hearing a new swilow track, yousendit tells me that the file's reached its maximum download limit! Mind uploading again?



Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Strange? certainly
> arbitrary? I would certainly disagree
> 
> I found the musical flow to be some of the most engaging arrangements I have heard in trance yet.  Frankly I feel like if anything trance is often far too straightforward, this sort of deconstruction/reconstruction shifting time signatures and melodic wackiness is far more mentally engaging.
> 
> Oh and I heard a few of his tracks on a dancefloor this weekend, out in the woods and I have to say they worked far better than I imagined, his basslines are beyond powerful and had the whole dance floor out of control.
> 
> Give it a few more listens (out of a huge system if you get the chance) perhaps it will grow on you?



Thanks for reminding me to give it another chance!  Music can definitely grow on one after multiple listens, I'll not deny... I'll blast it on my really nice monitors tomorrow perhaps after indulging in some sort of serotonergic substance.


----------



## swilow

^Here tis- Stars and Triangles: http://rapidshare.com/files/221915245/Stars___Triangles.mp3.html


----------



## krankenhaus

Infected Mushroom is the band I have enjoyed more than any other live... Love psytrance :D


----------



## swilow

StarOceanHouse said:


> I'm liking Menog a lot lately. Especially after hearing him tear it up in mexico.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ-BOmByRxU



Yeah, I've been listening to the album Musically Speaking for a bit now....really enjoy the track "Frequency Notes"; nice powerful fullon music. Though Menog and Spacetribe could easily substitute for each other and we'd never know I reckon....Only annoying thing is the comrpession of the kick/bass; too heavy in my view, but thats merely an aesthetic- and he could certainly have killed both the first and last trax....But yeah, probably the best full-on I've heard in a while...

Currently listening to a mix of NANO recordds peoples; some Protoculture, Allaby, Headroom.....and now Astrix, yes he's no NANO, but he's playing....quick, shut him up!!!!

Still REALLY enjoying the Encephalapathicys and Atriohm album, really dusky sombre sounding tunes- not too dark, but nicely trippy.

Anyone listen to Speed Demons Vol2- the Zero Blade track is utterly killah I must add.....:D

Done....


----------



## Dalfir

Best Menog track ever = Digital Feelings

Re-digging Panick's Lab-O-Matic. Blind Sensations is one of my favourite tracks.


----------



## PsyGhost

People Walk Funny is a pretty bangin v.a. goa release. As is Merr0w's new cd Born Underwater.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I just discovered some great goa trance yesterday. Chi-Ad and Filteria. This is exactly the type of stuff I'm looking for. Goasia is still the best though.


----------



## PsyGhost

both kick ass, check out filteria's new alias: K.O.B.


----------



## donvliet

what's a good place/method to download psytrance? I used to use Emule, but that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## turkeyphant

krankenhaus said:


> Infected Mushroom is the band I have enjoyed more than any other live... Love psytrance :D



They are hardly psy-trance and their live sets definitely aren't any more.



donvliet said:


> what's a good place/method to download psytrance? I used to use Emule, but that doesn't work anymore.



Don't download it illegally - the artists make fuck all as it is but the labels really need support.  Just check out samples on your favourite webstore and buy some actual CDs.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

donvliet said:


> what's a good place/method to download psytrance? I used to use Emule, but that doesn't work anymore.



you can purchase mp3s at http://www.cytopia.org/


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

So what is the darkest psy you guys know about?  I don't necessarily mean like horror movie samples and screaming and such, but actually dark deep psy.  

I really enjoy Haunted Castle, they can freak me out real good.


----------



## swilow

^In terms of utter blackness, I find Kindzadza's Waves from Inner Space to have a really dark, industrial feel- not at all evil or such, just utterly Pitch Black....Also, another mention to Zero-Blade seems in order...

Ikpeng and Silent Horror are certainly VERY sisnister sounding.....Methinks though that the term dark is being applied to freely- anything that isn't fullon isn't by needs be dark....


----------



## StarOceanHouse

swilow said:


> ^Here tis- Stars and Triangles: http://rapidshare.com/files/221915245/Stars___Triangles.mp3.html



hey swilow, I really enjoyed your track. It sounded like you were trying to make some dark psy while making it listenable. Let us know when you finish it. Got any more?


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

swilow said:


> ^In terms of utter blackness, I find Kindzadza's Waves from Inner Space to have a really dark, industrial feel- not at all evil or such, just utterly Pitch Black....Also, another mention to Zero-Blade seems in order...
> 
> Ikpeng and Silent Horror are certainly VERY sisnister sounding.....Methinks though that the term dark is being applied to freely- anything that isn't fullon isn't by needs be dark....



Kindzadza never really struck me as "dark" more alien/inhuman than anything.  

Acid Goblins is good and creepy.
Necropsycho has some nice stuff as well.

I agree about dark being applied to freely, most people seem to attach high bpm to "dark" which has nothing to do with the mood of a piece.

thanks for the silent horror recommendation, been sitting on my hard drive unplayed for a long time.


----------



## swilow

> Kindzadza never really struck me as "dark" more alien/inhuman than anything.



I get a really BLACK feeling from his tunes...not dark, but like a soot stained apocalyptic sky with machines and such digging trenches and all. But yeah, alien and inhuman sound about right. To be honest, I find silent horror kinda boring....Cgheck out Kannibal Holokaust ifm you want some real fucked up shit  But, I re-repeat- Zero Blade (or the Andychrist). Its like they actually write the music in the dark (nay the BLACK)....almost satanic IMO....eg. good :D 

Staroceanhouse, thanks for your comments- pretty much EXACTLY what I was going for; darkish bass, some interesting patterns, but with a bit o' melody.....However, its getting darker- nay BLACKER- as we speak. I'm incorporating more black metal into it, if you were interested....

I got plenty more, I should starta myspace so I don't have to keep upping the trax...when done, shallt post.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Heya swilow - feedback for your latest psy track is in the PD social thread. Just wanted to make sure you didn't miss it.


----------



## swilow

^I canna find it, Sir.....


----------



## psycosynthesis

Yo swilow, still keen for Noise Poison?

If you don't have a ticket yet I can get one for you cheap cheap. Give us a Pm.


----------



## PsyGhost

Celtic Cross - Hicksville has been re-released on Avatar so I finally have a copy.

Simply amazing...and it further cements my belief that Simon Posford is not human.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Have y'all heard Solar Fields' latest album - "Movements"? Wow. If you like psychill/psybient, buy this album right now.  It's all around one of the most well done albums I've heard in a long time - super smooth production & beautiful melodies.



swilow said:


> ^I canna find it, Sir.....



Basically I really enjoyed it. IMO you've got a perfect balance of noise/psychedelic-weirdness and music. Got some really mind-bending sounds in there, and also a simple but powerful melody, as seems to be a swilow trademark.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

PsyGhost said:


> Celtic Cross - Hicksville has been re-released on Avatar so I finally have a copy.
> 
> Simply amazing...and it further cements my belief that Simon Posford is not human.



you were missing out on some quality music, brotha!


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Remastered as well, I'll nab that!

I am currently loving Menog - Musically Speaking.  Gravitational field is a fucking stormer, especially considering it was coproduced with Space Tribe, who has put out nothing but toss for years iirc.


----------



## Psilo707

OMG SHPONGLE, Ott, And Hallucinogen IN 2 MONTHS... (again)


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Psilo707 said:


> OMG SHPONGLE, Ott, And Hallucinogen IN 2 MONTHS... (again)



Am I the only person who thinks Posford is one of the most overrated producers on the scene.  Granted his production is really top notch but it better be if you spend 10's of thousands of dollars on a production studio.  But frankly his sound hasn't progressed in ages, he is still playing off the same style he started with which as become cliche.  He is COMPLETELY out of touch with the evolution of psychedelic music, and thus hasn't evolved in years.

He hasn't released a new Hallucinogen track in ages, a new album in like 10 years, he said to my friend who was opening for him, who tried to give him a mix cd "I don't listen to trance any more, It isn't interesting any more".  And yet still has the balls to charge thousands of dollars to play music he doesn't even like.  That is pure commodification and soulless bullshit.  Plus at the festival he was playing at he didn't even want to hang out with people and said "this is my work, I don't WANT to hang out at work all day" when he was on EPIC beautiful land with beautiful people and he would prefer to sit in his hotel room waiting for his next flight.

Ott on the other hand is a chill as fuck and funny as hell guy who will hang out with people in a heart beat, make you laugh your ass off, and especially recently has been more forward thinking with his production as the last time I saw him he was evolving his sound markedly to incorporating break beats and higher bpm psychedelic tracks than transcend the cliched ethno-dub that is hypersaturating the market.

I understand Shpongles place in the context of the evolution of Psy but I feel like the fact that he is still cashing in on such old non-progressive material is a bit antithetical to everything that I find interesting in electronic music in general and psychedelic music in particular.


----------



## turkeyphant

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Posford is one of the most overrated producers on the scene.  Granted his production is really top notch but it better be if you spend 10's of thousands of dollars on a production studio.  But frankly his sound hasn't progressed in ages, he is still playing off the same style he started with which as become cliche.  He is COMPLETELY out of touch with the evolution of psychedelic music, and thus hasn't evolved in years.



You have a fair point that Ott is much more personable than Posford but that's not really relevant to his music.  I don't know what you mean about his sound not progressing though.  I think the Shpongle sound has progressed a lot recently and the live sets are amazing.  The last Younger Brother album was excellently novel to and their sets are sick as well.  While obviously he's still playing decade-old tracks in his Hallucinogen sets, his other projects are helping psychedelic music evolve.  That said, he probably is overrated by virtue of being so well known and the Hallucinogen tracks don't stand up that well compared to modern psy.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Hicksville Remastered and Remixed is excellent, maybe even better than the original.......


----------



## PsyGhost

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Posford is one of the most overrated producers on the scene.  Granted his production is really top notch but it better be if you spend 10's of thousands of dollars on a production studio.  But frankly his sound hasn't progressed in ages, he is still playing off the same style he started with which as become cliche.  He is COMPLETELY out of touch with the evolution of psychedelic music, and thus hasn't evolved in years.
> 
> He hasn't released a new Hallucinogen track in ages, a new album in like 10 years, he said to my friend who was opening for him, who tried to give him a mix cd "I don't listen to trance any more, It isn't interesting any more".  And yet still has the balls to charge thousands of dollars to play music he doesn't even like.  That is pure commodification and soulless bullshit.  Plus at the festival he was playing at he didn't even want to hang out with people and said "this is my work, I don't WANT to hang out at work all day" when he was on EPIC beautiful land with beautiful people and he would prefer to sit in his hotel room waiting for his next flight.
> 
> Ott on the other hand is a chill as fuck and funny as hell guy who will hang out with people in a heart beat, make you laugh your ass off, and especially recently has been more forward thinking with his production as the last time I saw him he was evolving his sound markedly to incorporating break beats and higher bpm psychedelic tracks than transcend the cliched ethno-dub that is hypersaturating the market.
> 
> I understand Shpongles place in the context of the evolution of Psy but I feel like the fact that he is still cashing in on such old non-progressive material is a bit antithetical to everything that I find interesting in electronic music in general and psychedelic music in particular.



Shpongle
Hallucinogen
The Infinity Project
Mystery of the  Yeti
Younger Brother
Celtic Cross
Walter Ego

No, I don't think he is overrated. Hallucinogen - Twisted is part of  the foundation of goa trance. The greatest goa cd to have ever been produced.

I dont know him, and maybe after 15 years in the biz hes jaded, who knows, but the music stands on its own. There is a driving force behind his (and his collaborative projects) that cannot be heard elsewhere.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

Psilo707 said:


> OMG SHPONGLE, Ott, And Hallucinogen IN 2 MONTHS... (again)



wat? when?!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

june 18 at the key club


----------



## Dalfir

New party video with Broken Toy, Headroom and an awesome crowd. :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqKXqan_u0M


----------



## swilow

> but I feel like the fact that he is still cashing in on such old non-progressive material is a bit antithetical to everything that I find interesting in electronic music in general and psychedelic music in particular.



I think he's lucky. Of course its just work to him. I mean, to you its not, but to Posford, it genuinely is. Thats how he makes his money. Why does he need to love it? If you do, thats all that matters....I'm pretty sure the psychedelic bubble pops for many people eventually, and having the balls to say it is admirable I think. Itys just music; just trance music at that, not exactly a massively creative and innovative style of music at all...



Prometheus, for example, doesn't listen to trance either; I think thats a good thing, because their ideas are original.


----------



## Dalfir

Awesome feature on the Origin Festival from Spin EarthTV

http://www.spinearth.tv/report/origin-festival-leads-psych-beats-to-rainbows-end


----------



## TheAppleCore

fizzacyst said:


> Mauxuam



I dunno how I missed this suggestion before. Anyhow, I just bought Mauxuam's album *Viceversa*, and man, it's some high quality stuff! Psydubby fucking deliciousness! A unique combination of smooth atmospheric textures, trippy sounds, and fat beats and basslines. Highly recommended!!


Actually I've been checking out some of the other releases on Interchill, and they're all relatively high quality. Liquid Stranger's "The Invisible Conquest" is pretty brilliant too.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Principles of Flight just came out with a new album "Chaos Opera"

http://www.discogs.com/Principles-Of-Flight-Chaos-Opera/release/1758805

did anyone have a chance to check it out?


----------



## PsyGhost

nope heard some samples though, sounded unusual

got V.A. - Pure Planet 3 in the mail right now....can't wait!!!


----------



## swilow

Fuck there is some shit trance out there- MFG I point at you. So generic, it makes white bread seem fancy.

That said, Terranoise-CrossDimensional Feedback is a fucking great album....I like his movement from his debut, better production, less harsh, some nice melodic parts but genrally pretty killah


----------



## Propyl Power

Hey swilow have you heard Arsenic - Arithmetix? I think you'd dig it


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Just got back from seeing Goa Gil in Asheville NC.

One of the best sets i've seen in a while.  I literally tranced for 12 or so hours until my calves were spasming and all my muscles were in pain.  Nothing beats a dance floor that is out of control for 24+ hours straight.  I have to say the fast/heavy psy in the daytime is now a new favorite for me after seeing how liberated/powerful/fun as hell this dancefloor was for an extended period of time.    There were people hanging off of the rafters screaming with joy, little children running around with toy dinosaurs playing with the dancers, a big canvas people were going wild on doing beautiful art, etc etc, one of the most uplifting dancefloors i've ever been blessed with seeing.  Gil sucks you in and doesn't let go til the end, frankly its been a long while since I went to a party where I found the music for the entirety of the event interesting but Gil certainly pulls it off year after year.


----------



## PsyGhost

goa gil is a sacred baba


----------



## swilow

^Is he not also an actual sadhu?



Propyl Power said:


> Hey swilow have you heard Arsenic - Arithmetix? I think you'd dig it



Nah haven't, but shall check them/him/her out. 

Is it true that ther artist knoiwn as OSOM is actual psychovsky and kindzadza together? Anyone?


----------



## Propyl Power

^That does seem to be the case: http://www.discogs.com/artist/Osom


----------



## Thoughtcrime

I know its been said before but seriously

Terrafractyl, Chrysilias 

this album is fucking amazing


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Is it? I listened to a few tracks from that album and I thought it was mediocre.


----------



## swilow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELYa4ugMvmo

Delerious Noon- Quasar. Possibly the best melodic psytrance song I've heard....perfert IMO.


----------



## Propyl Power

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^Is it? I listened to a few tracks from that album and I thought it was mediocre.



Listen again, it's stunning.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Has anyone given Furious' new album Supremacy a listen yet? Was listening to the previews this morning and it sort of sounded like the dude had gone overboard this time, and the tracks were bordering on simply walls of noise. Track 8 sounded pretty sweet though.


----------



## toadailly

hell yah, just got my copy of hallucinogen in dub live... and i already love it. 
cant wait to see ott and simon on the 18th!


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Ott's gonna be there too? I thought it was Simon & Raja (Shpongle)...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Seeing Hydraglyph this weekend at a bush party north of Sydney YEAAAHHH BOI!!!
Apparently it's their last gig before they split and work on different projects? 
Either way it's gonna be sweeeeet  %)


----------



## toadailly

TheAppleCore said:


> ^ Ott's gonna be there too? I thought it was Simon & Raja (Shpongle)...




check out ott's myspace... is says keyclub with shpongle!

you going? should be alot of fun this night


----------



## den3ial

probably gonna go see a shpongle set june 18-20.  cannot wait. the line up here is gonna be a great one

http://www.projektfestival.com/

anyone else going?


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Anyone else going to the free trance party Gemini in northern Cal?  Just bought my ticket, and can't wait, last year was unfreakingbelievable.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

you bought your ticket for the free trance party Gemini?

I don't get it....


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

whoops, plane ticket! no ticket needed for the fest, hell they don't even have a gate!


----------



## [eK]

free party..? schweeeet 

the hyrdaglyph doof on the weekend was _whacky_ as!
good times. now im drooling for another one.


----------



## feelgoodhit

Gemini - anyone going? :D

Edit: Oh snap, someone above me asked too! Well guys, I'll have to ask random people if the letters "BL" ring a bell! Or you could PM me and we could figure out some way to meet up based on appearances. This is my first Gemini - I did Gaian Mind last year, and I can't wait!

I'm pretty much freaking the heck out with excitement. See you on the trancefloor!


----------



## Thoughtcrime

Got Zenon Records New compliation Permuations volume 2 in the mail this morning

Some really phat tracks on there, speshically from the new comers to Zenon.

Grouch, from NZ  is serious new talent, check out his myspace for some chunky as, dark minimal prog tunes

as always Tetrameth rips it the fuck up with his remix of Sensient's Madman's playroom ( a fav track of mine)

So yeah buy this album, its a corka!


----------



## alasdairm

feelgoodhit said:


> Gemini - anyone going? :D
> 
> Edit: Oh snap, someone above me asked too! Well guys, I'll have to ask random people if the letters "BL" ring a bell! Or you could PM me and we could figure out some way to meet up based on appearances. This is my first Gemini - I did Gaian Mind last year, and I can't wait!
> 
> I'm pretty much freaking the heck out with excitement. See you on the trancefloor!


i am bummed to be out of state for this. my very good friends helios and sentient are playing. if you get chatting to them tell them i said hi.

have a great time.

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Damn. Cosmo is really tight. This is the type of "dark" psytrance I can dig. Him and Kindzadza. Really trippy stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf01qQciOTU


----------



## [eK]

yeah cosmo is really good.
check out this track:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDS8dcqD6O4&feature=related


----------



## PsyGhost

Need something to do for this solstice weekend? 36 hours of music from artists and djs including Goasia, Filteria, Jikooha, M.E.E.O., and Kri.

http://www.di.fm/calendar/event.php?event=13711 

More info in the webcast thread!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Hey psyghost, is DJ Shroom supposed to be you? Looks like a good music selection.


----------



## PsyGhost

DJ Shoom* actually %)


----------



## psycosynthesis

Just received Terrafractyl-Chrysalis. Him and Talpa are the best things happening on the melodic/morning side of things.

On the darker side, Midnight's Shared Blossom is a good compilation.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Sufi - Timewave Zero is probably the best full on album I have ever heard.


----------



## tBirdee

i have to agree: Terrafractyl's chrysalis and Sufis time wave zero are my two favourite melodic albums.


----------



## turkeyphant

Fuck me Glastonbury was good.  Anyone going to Psycrowdelica in Germany this weekend?  It's got the best line-up I've ever seen.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

God I wish I was in Europe for Psycrowdelical, I agree, best lineup ever.


----------



## Black

turkeyphant said:


> It's got the best line-up I've ever seen.



that award for me goes to aurora festival in greece this year. but i'll be seeing (or have seen) all the interesting acts at nearer, cheaper festivals this summer (if you can even call that summer...).


----------



## rbe10741

woo psytrance is the sshit!


----------



## tBirdee

^no poop.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I finally got to listen to Terrafractyl - Chrysalis. My my, what a pleasant surprise. This guy is pretty good. It's almost as good as Sufi's album.


----------



## Doctor War

StarOceanHouse said:


> I finally got to listen to Terrafractyl - Chrysalis. My my, what a pleasant surprise. This guy is pretty good. It's almost as good as Sufi's album.



I had the pure joy of seeing him live a few months back right when this album was first coming out... Fucking awesome.


----------



## tBirdee

terrafractyl annihilates  sufi imho :D


----------



## Propyl Power

^Terrafractyl annihilates _everyone._


----------



## tBirdee

^well put.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hahaha well I personally liked Sufi's album better. I've never seen either of them live though. I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## tBirdee

i cant stand full-on anymore.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah, I'm starting to stray away from full on as well. Dark psy is starting to appeal to me more, with the likes of kindzadza, highko, and psykovsky. 

Anyways, Its all about Goa.


----------



## PsyGhost

goa till the end


----------



## tBirdee

StarOceanHouse said:


> yeah, I'm starting to stray away from full on as well. Dark psy is starting to appeal to me more, with the likes of kindzadza, highko, and psykovsky.
> 
> Anyways, Its all about Goa.



aye kindzadza is pretty fuckin cool, but terrafractyl manages to annihilate once again, none-the-less. 

and yes, goa or gtfo.


----------



## Bomboclat

today is my 24 hour psytrance take over

im going to be listening to nothing but psytrance all day 
feels good man


----------



## tBirdee

^hahah great idea man!

EDIT: i do this almost everyday come to think of it.


----------



## guineaPig

after listening to a good 10 hours of psytrance the other day, i have to say, it kind of irritates me when DJs mix in sound clips from movies.

not that i don't like the way it sounds, but it drives me crazy trying to figure out what movie it came from sometimes.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^yeah I feel you right there.

Painkiller - Hypnotized has a bunch of them. Good album though.


----------



## PsyGhost

guineaPig said:


> not that i don't like the way it sounds, but it drives me crazy trying to figure out what movie it came from sometimes.



try askin the dj


----------



## alasdairm

guineaPig said:


> after listening to a good 10 hours of psytrance the other day, i have to say, it kind of irritates me when DJs mix in sound clips from movies.
> 
> not that i don't like the way it sounds, but it drives me crazy trying to figure out what movie it came from sometimes.


help is available: psychedelic mind expander: samples

alasdair


----------



## tBirdee

i really dislike singing in my psytrance.


----------



## turkeyphant

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> God I wish I was in Europe for Psycrowdelical, I agree, best lineup ever.



It was sick.  Best music I've ever heard at a trance festival by far - fucking phenomenal the whole time. I was seriously blown away. The soundsystem was massive - as loud on the dancefloor as at Ozora or Boom and crystal clear at the same time. They did get some noise complaints though so I would question the decision to use a line-array. Kashyyyk's set was lovely and the Psymmetrix boys did themselves proud. Special mention must go to the 3-hour HighCosmos set on the first night though - I've been dying to see these guys for ages and it was simply one of the most twisted shows I've ever heard.

Kindzadza was something else entirely. His set was 100% masterful - he was literally toying with the dancefloor before utterly decimating us all. My brain was completely destroyed. I needed to go to the toilet dozens of times but couldn't drag myself away from my spot for a moment. I tried to video it a few times too but didn't get close to managing. Outrageous.

And then we were treated to a finale of Terranoise followed by Kindzadza, Cosmo, Megalopsy and Kashyyk. Can you even believe that? I'm not sure I'll ever experience a level of unsanity anything like that again. Just when we all thought it couldn't get any more crazy, a dude in a microlight circled the dancefloor 200 feet up. Shit, I'll be telling my grandchildren about the last few hours of this festival.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cafFfkTfoqo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OOj7jDhgoM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4IccSGKg0E


----------



## tBirdee

wow man sounds and looks fucking amazing.


----------



## chapora_chemist

*serious fun*

browsing through some party clips to remind me of my best experiences. recently nothing/no party has matched the intense sessions i had back in goa years ago. i found a couple of crazy clips from a goagil party which brought back those memories.. simply untouchable.. here's a link to one -  http://www.goagil.com/albums/Macedonia-18-June-2005/MOV01974.mpg
wish i could be at a party like this nowadays. . serious fun. organized mayhem.
the intense vibes, delirious energy levels and especially the synchronicity are what i crave. i hope there will be more 'legendary' parties as I and many others have experienced. This is not dependent on the artists playing, the set list, location, crowd, or sound system alone. There is something intangible, (and this in my experience and extensive talks with many DJs and psyheads is not just subjective), within the crowd and DJ which when sparked create these powerful energetic synchronistic psychic atmospheres. A killer set is different from a killer party.


----------



## Tranced

turkeyphant said:


> It was sick.  Best music I've ever heard at a trance festival by far - fucking phenomenal the whole time. I was seriously blown away. The soundsystem was massive - as loud on the dancefloor as at Ozora or Boom and crystal clear at the same time. They did get some noise complaints though so I would question the decision to use a line-array. Kashyyyk's set was lovely and the Psymmetrix boys did themselves proud. Special mention must go to the 3-hour HighCosmos set on the first night though - I've been dying to see these guys for ages and it was simply one of the most twisted shows I've ever heard.
> 
> Kindzadza was something else entirely. His set was 100% masterful - he was literally toying with the dancefloor before utterly decimating us all. My brain was completely destroyed. I needed to go to the toilet dozens of times but couldn't drag myself away from my spot for a moment. I tried to video it a few times too but didn't get close to managing. Outrageous.
> 
> And then we were treated to a finale of Terranoise followed by Kindzadza, Cosmo, Megalopsy and Kashyyk. Can you even believe that? I'm not sure I'll ever experience a level of unsanity anything like that again. Just when we all thought it couldn't get any more crazy, a dude in a microlight circled the dancefloor 200 feet up. Shit, I'll be telling my grandchildren about the last few hours of this festival.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cafFfkTfoqo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OOj7jDhgoM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4IccSGKg0E



Fucking hell you made that sound/look good.


----------



## swilow

Enjoying a nice chill/dubby group called Nordlight- some annoying vocals, but really damn good tunes...


----------



## fizzacyst

chapora_chemist said:


> browsing through some party clips to remind me of my best experiences. recently nothing/no party has matched the intense sessions i had back in goa years ago. i found a couple of crazy clips from a goagil party which brought back those memories.. simply untouchable.. here's a link to one -  http://www.goagil.com/albums/Macedonia-18-June-2005/MOV01974.mpg
> wish i could be at a party like this nowadays. . serious fun. organized mayhem.
> the intense vibes, delirious energy levels and especially the synchronicity are what i crave. i hope there will be more 'legendary' parties as I and many others have experienced. This is not dependent on the artists playing, the set list, location, crowd, or sound system alone. There is something intangible, (and this in my experience and extensive talks with many DJs and psyheads is not just subjective), within the crowd and DJ which when sparked create these powerful energetic synchronistic psychic atmospheres. A killer set is different from a killer party.



Goa Gil is such a dick it is hard to believe he is so influential to so many people. He doesn't embody any of the values of the community. I had to help move his personal port-a-potty 6 times when he played here because he didn't like its orientation and elevation relative to the stage, he bitched about everything that he could, and then played fucking neuro past 10am driving everyone nuts... no sense of crescendo over the night, and he plays on DATs. No actual mixing. Quite honestly I think my 3yr old daughter  could beatmatch/mix better, and I'm really not being sarcastic there.


----------



## FractalDancer

After seeing those Psycrowdelica videos I'm looking forward to Ozora next week eeeeven more!


----------



## psycosynthesis

Recently purchased Terrafractyl-Chrysalis. One of the best things going on in morning fullon atm. Well produced, sounds lush, good ideas (if a few too many going on at once during some points in the album). On that side of things Sundance's Vibraspirit 11.11.11 compilation is pretty rocking too, a few cheesy moments but they're done pretty well so its not too bad! Great stuff for messy mornings. 

Awaiting Zenon's Permutations Vol. 2 in the mail. 

New Solar Fields album movements is pretty lush too, only heard a few tracks though.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

fizzacyst said:


> Goa Gil is such a dick it is hard to believe he is so influential to so many people. He doesn't embody any of the values of the community. I had to help move his personal port-a-potty 6 times when he played here because he didn't like its orientation and elevation relative to the stage, he bitched about everything that he could, and then played fucking neuro past 10am driving everyone nuts... no sense of crescendo over the night, and he plays on DATs. No actual mixing. Quite honestly I think my 3yr old daughter  could beatmatch/mix better, and I'm really not being sarcastic there.



he played neuro til the late afternoon here and I danced from 5 am til 5 pm, no other time I'd rather here it, one of the best dancefloors I've ever experienced.  Frankly his mixing was rough but i was never jarred from the trance-dance experience and the tracks were sick.

I can't comment on the "goa gil is a dick" comment but I can say that there are quite a few artists I don't consider nice people who I have absolutely lost my mind to in the woods.


----------



## SwingBreed

I've just entered into SubConsciousMind's - Intermezzo Extended. It's incredible! Has anyone heard it yet? You can find it here: http://www.ektoplazm.com/free-music/subconsciousmind-intermezzo-extended/


----------



## PsyGhost

i have intermezzo already, its pretty good, been meaning to download the couple new tracks

u should check out his full length album Gfuhlsweid.


----------



## [eK]

Ive recently obtained a wicked psytyu VS retohmorgon set named _psychological operations_.
This is really good shit!
Its just how i prefer my 3am psytrance.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Robot Poetry! 

^ From Penta's new album, "Give Me Five!" - a really great album, IMO. Danceable but also quite psychedelic. I love the "robot poetry" in that song particularly.


----------



## Dalfir

Debut solo live set this weekend! Very amped 

It can be listened to here if anyone's interested.

www.soundcloud.com/chemogen

Although there're one or two new tracks that will be first revealed on Saturday.


----------



## swilow

Goa Gils latest mix, Kali Yuga- blows my sox off  Good stuff....


----------



## TWISTEDmind

Hey u guys seem like u really know alot about psy so do u guys think u can help me out with this 
can u tell me some like dark psy but like not all reptitive and i dont want it to be like all satan and the devil.... i like it when its all gllitchy and stuff and fast like something similar to terranoise, scorb or some shit like that 
thanks in advance


----------



## psycosynthesis

Psykovsky, Kindzadza, Osom, Cosmo, Highko, Procs.*

*Procs is a bit more foresty rather than glitchy. But it's a dark, twisted forest.

Zenon-Permutations 2 is good chunk prog at its best.


----------



## turkeyphant

+1 on the above.

Also see:

Acid Goblins
Penta
Atriohm
CPC
Megalopsy
Kiriyama
Mubali
Furious
Electrypnose
Ocelot


----------



## swilow

^Speaking of Ocelot, his latest album "One" is awesome. All chill out tunes, but excellent and psychedelic 


I am tentaviely about to check out the newest Cosmosis album- I don't expect much to be honest....



			
				TAC said:
			
		

> ^ From Penta's new album, "Give Me Five!" - a really great album, IMO. Danceable but also quite psychedelic. I love the "robot poetry" in that song particularly.



I dunno, I have found this album to be kinda dull...need more listens though....


----------



## swilow

re: Cosmosis. Shite


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Bugger, Cosmology is a classic.


----------



## turkeyphant

Yeah, but did you not hear his last one?!


----------



## schmangle

As a general hater of dark psy - love love love Kindzaza (any recommends of similar artists very welcome)

Cosmosis - love 'em, why are they in dark psy thread??? I generally equate them to classical music, with regards to chord positioning (nothing missing, nothing in excess). Also have quick little funny asides. Love them to death, but have nothing to do with dark psy

If you like Scorb, get Gus Till - personally I classify these as psychedelic, definitely not dark. Right up there with my favorite albums (i think there is far too live "evil" brain twist music around). 

Would really welcome suggestions for more truly psychedlic trance.


Penta  - fun, good for power walking, has never particularly interested my brain


PS. Tried really really hard to connect with Ocelot, but never made the connection


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Er, this is the psy thread. Not dark psy .

Psykovsky is truly psychedelic. Same with Osom.


----------



## swilow

psycosynthesis said:


> ^Bugger, Cosmology is a classic.



He dropped hard after Transcendance I think. New album (Fumbling for the Funky Frequency I believe) is just plain and boring; though dance-worthy....Just dull though



turkeyphant said:


> Yeah, but did you not hear his last one?!



Psychedelica Melodica was utter garbage. 

Also- DO NOT ANYONE go near Psychoz latest album, Morning Glory. From a decent 'darkish' twilight sound, he's gone to utter crud. Theres a version of Come as You Are by Nirvana- it is utterly fucked. Made me mad 

I've been listyening to Annodalleb- dAAth- awesome electronica with a remix by Hallucinogen- get it


----------



## TWISTEDmind

this is my favorite song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktoLOT79Q4g  :D


----------



## theWorldWithin

Why so much drooling over psykovsky? I saw him a few monthes ago and it was the same boring dark psy shit that has been ruining dancefloors globally for several years now. Honestly, every single track sounds exactly the same and it is just so dark I can not have fun to it. They mixing was very unremarkable as well. 

Damn I can't wait until morning is en vogue again, sadly I think suomi is the next big style to hit.


----------



## leeeeeevi

theWorldWithin said:


> Why so much drooling over psykovsky? I saw him a few monthes ago and it was the same boring dark psy shit that has been ruining dancefloors globally for several years now. Honestly, every single track sounds exactly the same and it is just so dark I can not have fun to it. They mixing was very unremarkable as well.
> 
> Damn I can't wait until morning is en vogue again, sadly I think suomi is the next big style to hit.



glad I'm not the only one that finds Psykovsky fucking boring as shit, hahahah


----------



## PsyGhost

suomi kicks ass, great form of psy definitely

but as in the past, goa is where its at

cant wait to see Aerosis in 2 weeks.


----------



## turkeyphant

What the fuck?  Morning is massively en vogue far far far more than any dark psy.  Lots of parties play morning music all night, hardly any have anything at the dark end of the spectrum anywhere close to Psykovsky.  Fair enough he might not be your cup of tea but drop some acid before a set and then tell me it's "boring" or not psychedelic....


----------



## feelgoodhit

PsyGhost, you're a lucky boy to be going to the Aerosis party. They're awesome, I wish I could be there. Whole lineup is awesome.

I definitely enjoyed Psykovsky when I saw him...

Is anyone else going to see Electrypnose in two weeks?


----------



## PsyGhost

feelgoodhit said:


> PsyGhost, you're a lucky boy to be going to the Aerosis party. They're awesome, I wish I could be there. Whole lineup is awesome.
> 
> I definitely enjoyed Psykovsky when I saw him...
> 
> Is anyone else going to see Electrypnose in two weeks?



how about one week?

aerosis, electrypnose, mubali...!

anyone here gonna be at Equinox?


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

theWorldWithin said:


> Why so much drooling over psykovsky? I saw him a few monthes ago and it was the same boring dark psy shit that has been ruining dancefloors globally for several years now. Honestly, every single track sounds exactly the same and it is just so dark I can not have fun to it. They mixing was very unremarkable as well.
> 
> Damn I can't wait until morning is en vogue again, sadly I think suomi is the next big style to hit.



psykovsky isn't dark.  I consider psykovsky to be definately morning style of the higher bpm psy projects, his music is very uplifting sunrise music, and he often plays the sunrise sets from what I have seen.  And frankly every track sounds the same TO YOU, they are not in any way the same, he is super varied in tracks, all fullon SOUNDS the same to me but I know that it isn't, it just isn't my cup of tea.  "Dark"/high bpm psy is the only thing that has saved the genre in my mind as there are NO artists except in that style which have blown my mind in years., so different strokes for different folks.  Frankly I'm sick of people mixing up high bpm psy with dark psy, the two are unrelated.

I will be at Equinox.


----------



## trancemastershake

Ok I haven't read most of this thread as it is just really fucking long. Anyway, I assume infected mushroom=psytrance? Because I have not heard a lot of psytrance, but classical mushroom is one of my favorite albums. Any recommendations on bands/albums similar to classical mushroom. Or, like, new improved stuff along the same lines.  Preferably without lyrics.


----------



## alasdairm

if you like infected mushroom, check out talpa as he basically stole his sound from them 

there's been a bit of an infected mushroom backlash recently as their more recent music departed from their classic sound. many people liked the fact that they took some chances and created some novel stuff. many other fans just thought it was a load of garbage...

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

You guys ever heard of Kashyyyk? His stuff has pushed dark psy to the next level.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzF07V-_PWs

Crazy stuff.


----------



## AgentSquish

StarOceanHouse said:


> You guys ever heard of Kashyyyk? His stuff has pushed dark psy to the next level.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzF07V-_PWs
> 
> Crazy stuff.




HAHAHA I couldn't help but laugh listening to that track with the alien with the pot leaf in his eyes! LOL


----------



## Thoughtcrime

Im sorry but that track is pretty shit.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lol whatever guys. I thought it was good.


----------



## feelgoodhit

This track -is- crazy.


----------



## swilow

^Which track?? 

Hmm, anyone heard the new Infected Mushroom- Legend of the Black Shawarama (I think thats the title...). Not bad on first listen, but its certainly not trance anymore, kinda funky electro- very much like the second disc of Converting Vegetarians- some guest appearance by Perry Farrel and Jonathon Davies (and Jim Morrison- right)....but yeah, groovy, melodic but just not that good.

At least we can stop calling them shit-psytrance and call them good electronica. The psy is gone.


----------



## swilow

Someone does NOT like this new album :D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## miasma

trancemastershake said:


> classical mushroom is one of my favorite albums. Any recommendations on bands/albums similar to classical mushroom. .



Discogs is a great site for info on electronic music...check out the link.
http://www.discogs.com/release/recommendations/28044?page=1

(personally, i'd recommend Tandu - Multimoods, Space Cat - Beam me up, early MFG, Cosma, Transwave,  Cosmosis, the first 1200 micrograms album, GMS, the mystery / secret of the 13 crystal skulls compilations)


----------



## Propyl Power

swilow said:


> Someone does NOT like this new album :D:D:D:D:D:D



Well that cut right through the bullshit!  

We could use a little more of that righteous disgust in the psy-scene...


----------



## swilow

^The album is actually pretty good; quite a few nice aciddy parts, not too much guitar (and a lot of the guitar is processed in that "Infected" way)- too much fucking singing. Hitler was right for once 

Been listening to a cool dark/forest complation "Nine Worlds"- cool sorta minimal darkpsy. Also an interesting relases called "Twisted Minds From Hell"; got Mr Hades, the fastest Kanibal Holokaust song I've heard, good tracks from Rwar and Audiopathik. Oddly theres a speedcore song on it too- Mortal Kombat- quite an odd addition IMO; probably over 1000BPM for most of the song...


----------



## turkeyphant

StarOceanHouse said:


> You guys ever heard of Kashyyyk? His stuff has pushed dark psy to the next level.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzF07V-_PWs
> 
> Crazy stuff.



Would love to see him again.  Really pushing the limits of the genre.


----------



## theWorldWithin

turkeyphant said:


> What the fuck?  Morning is massively en vogue far far far more than any dark psy.  Lots of parties play morning music all night, hardly any have anything at the dark end of the spectrum anywhere close to Psykovsky.  Fair enough he might not be your cup of tea but drop some acid before a set and then tell me it's "boring" or not psychedelic....



I must have assumed too much based on the shows I have been to. In the North Eastern United States all that is in right now is dark psy and very dark sounding full on. Melodic morning trance has not been popular at shows recently, at least not so far as who is getting booked. However I hear more and more party goes saying the same as me, it is time for melodic and full on again. 

As for psykovski, perhaps his concept is lost on me because I am not a dark psy fan but I honestly did not think this mixing was very good at all. In fact it was downright boring to the point that I left the mainstage. But again I may just be missing the point as some one who is not a fan. But to suggest psykovski is morning is just crazy, wtf? He is dark as hell, full on I can kind of see, but honestly the guy is just as dark as it gets.

EDIT: BTW I didn't want to come off as if I was ragging on suomi. It is a very creative and legit genre of psy, I just prefer melodic full on myself. My main beef with suomi is how poorly a lot of it is produced intentionally for that raw sound. Interesting idea but in practice it just does not work because the quality acoustics are a big part of what sets psy apart from other styles of electronic. It is no accident that our shows always have top quality sound, so why produce low quality tracks (from a sonic perspective, nothing against the composition)


----------



## theWorldWithin

swilow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELYa4ugMvmo
> 
> Delerious Noon- Quasar. Possibly the best melodic psytrance song I've heard....perfert IMO.



Swillow, could not agree more. Delerious Noon is a delicious blend of dark and melodic. He is probably my favorite new artist by far.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

theWorldWithin said:


> Swillow, could not agree more. Delerious Noon is a delicious blend of dark and melodic. He is probably my favorite new artist by far.



Delerious Noon is fun but superficial like most melodic fullon but there isn't a single hint of "dark" in his music.  Frankly 99 percent of all fullon is structurally dated rave music with a mere aesthetic shell of psychedelia.

But this is my personal opinion of course.


----------



## theWorldWithin

^You cant be serious. Delerious Noon is one of the highest quality acts I have heard in ages, very innovative. I am not sure how you are missing the dark influences when he was previously a very serious dark psy producer with DN being the first full on project. It is melodic but employs some very dark and mechanical sounds and samples with a definite dark vibe (the crow calls, amazing melodic vocal element,  etc.)


----------



## Propyl Power

^Delirious Noon is one of my very favorite psy artists, but I too fail to detect the slightest hint of darkness... 

And it certainly does not have a "mere aesthetic shell of psychedelia", although I will admit this is true for most full-on...

But that being said, I would rather have a mere aesthetic shell than the endless skreeching abrasive darkpsy bad vibes that we were subjected to for a long time in the Midwest U.S. party scene (things are slowly improving...)


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Do you people actually think Dark Psy producers are attempting to spread "bad vibes" or that their music is actually a vessel for negativity?  Perhaps they just resonate to different tones, and find beauty in that which you fail to,  Very little psy is in my opinion actually dark.  Most artists that people label "dark" I would just call psychedelic...  Dark/light, I don't care, I just want it to be psychedelic.

Am I the only person here who would watch a Mr. Peculiar morning set, or Electrypnose morning set and find it just as uplifting and psychedelic as a middle of the night 160+ bpm set from Kindzadza or Horror Place or Acid Goblins.  I'm less interested in the genre box this music goes into and more interested in what expresses actual unique artistic intent and vision and what is carbon copy contentless bullshit.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^So what tracks or artists would you actually consider dark?


----------



## Propyl Power

I think the ratio of good to bad is the same for darkpsy as for full-on... I enjoy intelligent, subtle, emotional darkpsy. (Zolod - Deja Vu Fabrique = fav psy album ever). Believe me, I am all about embracing and integrating Darkness and the Shadow side... unfortunately, most of what I have heard at psytrance events strikes me as harsh, grating, and oppressive... I simply can't get down to it.

Of course I don't think that darkpsy producers are attempting to spread bad vibes. I'm friends with many DJ's who spin some wicked nasty tracks - all great people and I love them. 

BTW I rarely trip at psyparties. If I want my mind shredded, I'll do it the old-fashioned way - high dose mushrooms in silent darkness, etc. I don't need any Kindzadza to help with that 

But hey diversity is what keeps it interesting


----------



## SwingBreed

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Do you people actually think Dark Psy producers are attempting to spread "bad vibes" or that their music is actually a vessel for negativity?  Perhaps they just resonate to different tones, and find beauty in that which you fail to,  Very little psy is in my opinion actually dark.  Most artists that people label "dark" I would just call psychedelic...  Dark/light, I don't care, I just want it to be psychedelic.



this is an essay written by music producer SubConsciousMind: http://www.subconsciousmind.ch/backgrounds/psychedelic-music-and-emotions -- i think it has some interesting things to share about how to properly explore more difficult energies in psychedelic music. 

I really like the idea of making sure that the "journey" of it is "complete". The idea that as a composer you're piloting a ship, and if you plan to take you're passengers to troubled waters, you can't leave them stranded. There's nothing "bad" about challenging music that explores and expresses the more turbulent Unspeakables, but the artist should have a little understanding and intention to put into the exploration & expression, and should have the vision to be as rendered as he/she can make it. In other words, "Darkness" (how i'm beginning to loathe that abstract, unhelpful word...) is not bad vibes. But "Darkness" without care and substance certainly can be. 

--------------------------------

I also feel a little encouraged to share a story. I was at this small, awkward psyrave in the woods about 20 ft from highway 44 a few months back. And during the day they were spinning the most colorful psychill and psydub, happy hippies laying about everywhere blowing bubbles and painting and the like. Then, right when the sun was going down, intercepting the grounds and putting up his 5 ft. tall custom made booming bass amp was Jigsaw Rhetoric. He began by saying, "Who here has ever had a bad dream?" We all raise our hands. "You're still in it, motherfuckers."  This was a purely noise experience of one "man" (though what he became certainly wasn't what he was before) doing vocal manipulation with live effects and sequence, and I cannot do justice in description of what came. Simply, it was the most profound live music experience I have ever had. This "man" goes into a complete trance, as if he were possessed, skin turning a deep red, as this massive amp was bellowing oceans, tidal waves, of if the blackest black could glow. The beauty of this absolute ugliness was overwhelming, as the "man" began strangling himself with the microphone chord, approaching persons with piercing eyes in an eternal state of becoming, rapidly spilling shattered poetry, and ultimately destroying his equipment in front of us while _screaming_ (no longer needing the microphone) "NOTHING IS GETTING BETTER! NOTHING IS GETTING BETTER! NOTHER IS GETTING BETTER!" repeatedly. 

And afterward, I felt completely connected with everyone around me. This was a shared unspeakable experience, perhaps more potent that I have ever felt at a party or festival before. I wound up walking around in the woods afterwards attempting to digest this unexpected catharsis, and finding others doing the same thing I was. And we only needed the eye contact of "Yeah, I felt that too..." There was no "negative imprint" about it. This experience of "hell incarnate" brought us all very close together -- and to experience that at a presupposed "party" was almost lifechanging.


----------



## turkeyphant

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Do you people actually think Dark Psy producers are attempting to spread "bad vibes" or that their music is actually a vessel for negativity?  Perhaps they just resonate to different tones, and find beauty in that which you fail to,  Very little psy is in my opinion actually dark.  Most artists that people label "dark" I would just call psychedelic...  Dark/light, I don't care, I just want it to be psychedelic.
> 
> Am I the only person here who would watch a Mr. Peculiar morning set, or Electrypnose morning set and find it just as uplifting and psychedelic as a middle of the night 160+ bpm set from Kindzadza or Horror Place or Acid Goblins.  I'm less interested in the genre box this music goes into and more interested in what expresses actual unique artistic intent and vision and what is carbon copy contentless bullshit.



Absolutely not - I agree with everything you say here.  I actually find "dark" psy much more uplifting as it seems more "genuine" and more trancey than morning music.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Anyone going to Psychedelic Freakshow? So far Penta and Hujaboy are confirmed. I never heard of Hujaboy but digging some of his tracks.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i won't make it but you should go. psytribe always rocks and that venue is incredible.

alasdair


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Cool. Yeah, I'll probably go. Do you know if we have to pay for camping or is it included in the ticket price?


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i'll be in indio rockin' out to phish instead


----------



## alasdairm

StarOceanHouse said:


> Cool. Yeah, I'll probably go. Do you know if we have to pay for camping or is it included in the ticket price?


last time i went, there was no additional fee for camping. no glass bottles!

alasdair


----------



## TheAppleCore

Delirious Noon is VERY well done psy IMO. It's got a deep melodic dimension without compromising psychedelia in the least, which seems to be rare in music.


Also thanks a lot for sharing that story, SwingBreed.  Sounds really wild...


----------



## tBirdee

What do you guys think of Hujaboys album Black Belt. 

Just listened to it yesterday, im pretty impressed.


----------



## PsyGhost

tBirdee said:


> What do you guys think of Hujaboys album Black Belt.
> 
> Just listened to it yesterday, im pretty impressed.



don't know that one too well, but his debut and Sonic Tonic are awesome


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Yeah, I'm listening to his most recent one, Cut the Power and its pretty good. It has a bit of an electroish feel to it.


----------



## tBirdee

^im gonna have to check that out thanks.


----------



## swilow

SwingBreed said:


> this is an essay written by music producer SubConsciousMind: http://www.subconsciousmind.ch/backgrounds/psychedelic-music-and-emotions -- i think it has some interesting things to share about how to properly explore more difficult energies in psychedelic music.
> .



Unfortunately, his music is utterly boring; I must say Intermezzo has disturbed me for its sheer plainess....


----------



## Quageschi

SwingBreed said:


> I also feel a little encouraged to share a story. I was at this small, awkward psyrave in the woods about 20 ft from highway 44 a few months back. And during the day they were spinning the most colorful psychill and psydub, happy hippies laying about everywhere blowing bubbles and painting and the like. Then, right when the sun was going down, intercepting the grounds and putting up his 5 ft. tall custom made booming bass amp was Jigsaw Rhetoric. He began by saying, "Who here has ever had a bad dream?" We all raise our hands. "You're still in it, motherfuckers."  This was a purely noise experience of one "man" (though what he became certainly wasn't what he was before) doing vocal manipulation with live effects and sequence, and I cannot do justice in description of what came. Simply, it was the most profound live music experience I have ever had. This "man" goes into a complete trance, as if he were possessed, skin turning a deep red, as this massive amp was bellowing oceans, tidal waves, of if the blackest black could glow. The beauty of this absolute ugliness was overwhelming, as the "man" began strangling himself with the microphone chord, approaching persons with piercing eyes in an eternal state of becoming, rapidly spilling shattered poetry, and ultimately destroying his equipment in front of us while _screaming_ (no longer needing the microphone) "NOTHING IS GETTING BETTER! NOTHING IS GETTING BETTER! NOTHER IS GETTING BETTER!" repeatedly.
> 
> And afterward, I felt completely connected with everyone around me. This was a shared unspeakable experience, perhaps more potent that I have ever felt at a party or festival before. I wound up walking around in the woods afterwards attempting to digest this unexpected catharsis, and finding others doing the same thing I was. And we only needed the eye contact of "Yeah, I felt that too..." There was no "negative imprint" about it. This experience of "hell incarnate" brought us all very close together -- and to experience that at a presupposed "party" was almost lifechanging.



Are you talking about this?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLuJJYvMEmQ


----------



## swilow

^That is fucking intense. Nothing IS getting better.....


----------



## theWorldWithin

wow, I could not even get through that video. He has a certain way of making my $1000 studio monitors sound like complete screeching shit. I hope you guys did not pay money to hear that crap. 

Melodic Dark I can dig, but jigsaw rhetoric is a perfect example of what baffles me, how could anyone even think that is music? Most dark just hurts my ears and kills my buzz.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Biomechanikal Twisters is such a good compilation. It's so twisted, I'm loving it. You fans of dark psy must give it a listen.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

theWorldWithin said:


> wow, I could not even get through that video. He has a certain way of making my $1000 studio monitors sound like complete screeching shit. I hope you guys did not pay money to hear that crap.
> 
> Melodic Dark I can dig, but jigsaw rhetoric is a perfect example of what baffles me, how could anyone even think that is music? Most dark just hurts my ears and kills my buzz.



that is not dark psy though.  That looked like experimental music+performance art.  Not too fun to look at through youtube but how could you deny that that would be a powerful/interesting experience in a live environment.  Truly psychedelic music isn't "easy" to listen to IMO.


----------



## theWorldWithin

Yeah I can agree with that. Certainly not my cup of tea but I can see how some might enjoy it when you view it as performance art.


----------



## turkeyphant

Squat party last weekend - Cosmo played:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSYqFd7sWwQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SIQx8aqZyc


----------



## Ghettochrist

Who's going boom next year in portugal?
oh and anyone checked out the philosomatika radio site?


----------



## turkeyphant

Either Boom and/or Ozora for sure.  Definitely Psycrowdelica if it's on again.


----------



## Huyhiak

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Do you people actually think Dark Psy producers are attempting to spread "bad vibes" or that their music is actually a vessel for negativity?  Perhaps they just resonate to different tones, and find beauty in that which you fail to,  Very little psy is in my opinion actually dark.  Most artists that people label "dark" I would just call psychedelic...  Dark/light, I don't care, I just want it to be psychedelic.
> 
> Am I the only person here who would watch a Mr. Peculiar morning set, or Electrypnose morning set and find it just as uplifting and psychedelic as a middle of the night 160+ bpm set from Kindzadza or Horror Place or Acid Goblins.  I'm less interested in the genre box this music goes into and more interested in what expresses actual unique artistic intent and vision and what is carbon copy contentless bullshit.



I've been under the impression that 'dark' psy was simply high bpm psy that is best played at 'dark' rather than say, 3 in the afternoon (been to a weekender recently where this happened, it wasn't the same). It's not necessarily 'dark' as in bad. The more confrontational to the psyche stuff seems more like yin/yang duality. 

Anyway, yeah, gimme some Kindzadza, Horror Place, Acid Goblins ... any day(night, lol)

 +Recently I had one of the happiest, most joyful experiences I've had in a loooong time dancing to a set from cinderVOMIT. Man, that was pure although labeled 'dark'. 

... and no, you're not the only person  I def look forward to some full on or morning spun in capable hands. The entire realm of 'psy' is one of my favorite drugs.


----------



## Thoughtcrime

Dark = thematic style of the music rather than the time that it is played.

speaking of Kindzadza, my girlfirend has just introduced a headphone rule  in the house when i want to listen to waves from innerspace....Im currently wearing my headphones


----------



## turkeyphant

Huyhiak said:


> I've been under the impression that 'dark' psy was simply high bpm psy that is best played at 'dark' rather than say, 3 in the afternoon (been to a weekender recently where this happened, it wasn't the same). It's not necessarily 'dark' as in bad. The more confrontational to the psyche stuff seems more like yin/yang duality.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, gimme some Kindzadza, Horror Place, Acid Goblins ... any day(night, lol)
> 
> +Recently I had one of the happiest, most joyful experiences I've had in a loooong time dancing to a set from cinderVOMIT. Man, that was pure although labeled 'dark'.



Agreed.  Its unfortunate that the word used is "dark".  Perhaps a better way to term the subgenre is "night-time psy".  But I think that is misleading too because, personally, I love a Highcosmos sunrise set and Kindzadza playing in the sunshine at Psycrowdelica last summer was one of the best sets I've ever seen.  Darkpsy is for all times of the day just as psychedelia is interesting and suitable for different times of day and night, dark and light, etc.


----------



## Huyhiak

turkeyphant said:


> Agreed.  Its unfortunate that the word used is "dark".  Perhaps a better way to term the subgenre is "night-time psy".  But I think that is misleading too because, personally, I love a Highcosmos sunrise set and Kindzadza playing in the sunshine at Psycrowdelica last summer was one of the best sets I've ever seen.  Darkpsy is for all times of the day just as psychedelia is interesting and suitable for different times of day and night, dark and light, etc.



That sounds really cool. I guess this past weekend it was a multitude of elements working as well. Blazing sunlight, really hot, the dance area was right next to a main road. The music was the same, just not the general vibe it seemed. Usually I'm in the dirt going crazy, kicking up dust or attempting to punch holes in the crete in a warehouse or something but it just didn't grab like that in those elements. 

... and yeah, I can see the thematic aspect but it's not always 'dark'.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Huyhiak said:


> I've been under the impression that 'dark' psy was simply high bpm psy that is best played at 'dark' rather than say, 3 in the afternoon (been to a weekender recently where this happened, it wasn't the same). It's not necessarily 'dark' as in bad. The more confrontational to the psyche stuff seems more like yin/yang duality.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, gimme some Kindzadza, Horror Place, Acid Goblins ... any day(night, lol)
> 
> +Recently I had one of the happiest, most joyful experiences I've had in a loooong time dancing to a set from cinderVOMIT. Man, that was pure although labeled 'dark'.
> 
> ... and no, you're not the only person  I def look forward to some full on or morning spun in capable hands. The entire realm of 'psy' is one of my favorite drugs.



cinderVOMIT eh? SE psytrancer perchance?


----------



## Huyhiak

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> cinderVOMIT eh? SE psytrancer perchance?



SW or S central? It's in the middle   I do hope some more of the SE show up here though. ... or I get more time to travel.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Huyhiak said:


> SW or S central? It's in the middle   I do hope some more of the SE show up here though. ... or I get more time to travel.



Ah i just figured you were a NC or GA trancer.

Anyone heard Enichkin's new album, so much better than his first, very uplifting psychedelic/melodic and high bpm too.


----------



## theWorldWithin

Enichkin - A Particle of Infinity

Definitely not my style, I don't care for the halloween jumbled sounding dark but I will give credit where it is due. The production is very good and the arrangement is above average for that sub genre. I can see where dark fans would really get into that album. However I do not see anything melodic or uplifting about it. Good pick for the dark fans none the less.


----------



## Thoughtcrime

Just got Zenon Records new Comp. Small talk- a tech/minimal comp from the usually proggy label.

Got some pretty funky 124-130bpm stuff on it, good for home tripping for sure


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

theWorldWithin said:


> Enichkin - A Particle of Infinity
> 
> Definitely not my style, I don't care for the halloween jumbled sounding dark but I will give credit where it is due. The production is very good and the arrangement is above average for that sub genre. I can see where dark fans would really get into that album. However I do not see anything melodic or uplifting about it. Good pick for the dark fans none the less.



check out his newest one, In Memory Of Love much more melodic content, and much better IMO.


----------



## turkeyphant

Thoughtcrime said:


> Just got Zenon Records new Comp. Small talk- a tech/minimal comp from the usually proggy label.
> 
> Got some pretty funky 124-130bpm stuff on it, good for home tripping for sure



I thought most of Zenon's stuff was usually minimal?  Stuff like Sensient.

Here's some videos from last weekend:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5llbJ2t_mA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjfm7kEzVtQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL8HLdmlkDE


----------



## Thoughtcrime

yeah but its usually up around 135-8 so more like progressive minimal


----------



## theWorldWithin

Check out ektoplazm.com its a free net label (probably already mentioned in this thread already somewhere) and download 45 full moons. There is some really fresh full on stuff on this album from unknown producers. Very nice shit.


----------



## Tranced

New Allaby on his myspace/facebook, upcoming on Nano Records.

Some proper dark, brooding trance, right up my street. Really wish there was more quality morning stuff like this about.

http://www.myspace.com/allaby

http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?id=143373304736&share_id=257057155275&comments=1

Waiting for some cash so that I can buy Neurology Vol. 3, really fancy the new Sonic Species track and hearing a few others in full.

http://www.juno.co.uk/products/Neurology-Volume-3-FREE-DELIVERY/370581-01/


----------



## rollin_stoned

anyone know of any good psytrance shows going on in illinois?


----------



## turkeyphant

Squat I was at a couple of weeks ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4O1EjYpgXE


----------



## Dalfir

I always thought squat party = bare minimum in decor and sound. Production seems quite high in that video!

Vid I shot of Principles Of Flight last week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNGAqorgXT8


----------



## turkeyphant

UK squats have massively upped the production values in the last couple of years.  In 2004 you were lucky to see a crappy laser and a couple of drops - now they are besting the clubs with scaffolding, FK1/Opus sound, moving heads and scanners, RGB lasers, multiple video screens, full decor themes in all rooms, etc., etc.

Unfortunately the days of donations only are also long gone.

Here's some dark psy from Friday night that only cost $5 to get in to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhYHOai7uzs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e2gmnG96LQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzC1hfO-jUU


----------



## StarOceanHouse

you guys sure have funny nicknames for parties. When I think of a squat, I just imagine a bunch of roided up guys working out.


----------



## turkeyphant

A squat party is just a party in a squat.  Where do you guys put on your indoor parties?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

in warehouses, we don't call them squats.


----------



## Dalfir

Mainly clubs here but most of the time the music has to be off at 4am. Generally just referred to as an _indoor_ but because they're so many weekly psy events there's no real difference between a general club night and an indoor party other than the price and a slightly extended line up.


----------



## turkeyphant

But do people live in the buildings and warehouses that indoor parties are put on in?  There's a pretty strong tradition of reclaiming spaces over here.

How long do your non-club indoors go on for?


----------



## Dalfir

Here's a video of U-Recken I shot at one of the best productions I've been to this year.

Turkeyphant, looks like a sick party!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lydc8ok6YWI


----------



## Dalfir

About two years ago they'd go on from around 20:00 to 10:00. Nowadays the first act generally starts at 21:00 and the party will finish at 04:00 and about all indoors I've been to this year have been in clubs.

The warehouse parties that used to happen were mainly held just outside the city where noise complaints would be hopefully be avoided.


----------



## Propyl Power

Dalfir said:


> Here's a video of U-Recken I shot at one of the best productions I've been to this year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lydc8ok6YWI



Nice video Dalfir!

Loving the guy with a watermelon on his head


----------



## Dalfir

Thanks. 

It was a super hot party, any form of shade was relief that was appreciated so I'm sure the watermelon filled in nicely.  The one dude from Biorhythm with the hose was what kept me standing.


----------



## turkeyphant

Party looks sweet Dalfir - was all that production just for one night or was it a festival type event?  Are tickets expensive?

Our clubs can usually go on until 8 or 9, sometimes 12 and if it's a big night, there's usually an afterparty sorted.  The benefit of squats is that they can go on 24 hours or longer...


----------



## Dalfir

It was a 3 day festival. The production company throws 2 a season, this one in December and another one over Easter. Tickets were R280 which is about 21 pounds. They also kept the tickets limited to 1800 to avoid troublemakers and try keep a somewhat underground feel going.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

turkeyphant said:


> But do people live in the buildings and warehouses that indoor parties are put on in?  There's a pretty strong tradition of reclaiming spaces over here.
> 
> How long do your non-club indoors go on for?



People almost never live around the indoor parties I go to. The parties are almost always in the industrial areas, so all the buildings around are just plants and warehouses. Some empty lots just get rented out by the promoters. 

Indoor parties usually go on anywhere from 4am to 8am.


----------



## Putingrad

As you can see turkeyphant, squatting is a pretty unknown concept to many Americans. Sad, huh?

I just got back from backpacking Europe for five months, and it was so great experiencing how you guys do parties over there, especially psy. So much better than here in the States. 

Radical, raw, underground, that's how more parties should be.


----------



## turkeyphant

StarOceanHouse said:


> People almost never live around the indoor parties I go to. The parties are almost always in the industrial areas, so all the buildings around are just plants and warehouses. Some empty lots just get rented out by the promoters.
> 
> Indoor parties usually go on anywhere from 4am to 8am.



If they are in unlicensed venues, what's the point in stopping so early?


----------



## ResonanceOfGoodbye

Putingrad said:


> As you can see turkeyphant, squatting is a pretty unknown concept to many Americans. Sad, huh?




People are missing out on so much


----------



## StarOceanHouse

turkeyphant said:


> If they are in unlicensed venues, what's the point in stopping so early?



I couldn't tell you.  I don't know too much about that.


----------



## swilow

So what do you guys think of the latest OSOM records release, Crazy Astronaut- Renegade. So far, its sounds fuckng great- EXTREMELY fast, probably all tracks over 200bpm, but there is an element of cheesiness....

Awesomeness :D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Yeah, really good stuff.

Does anyone know what dr seuss's producer name is? I want to find his music.


----------



## alasdairm

^ http://www.psyshop.com/shop/CDs/rer/rer1cd002.html

alasdair


----------



## Tranced

Dalfir said:


> Here's a video of U-Recken I shot at one of the best productions I've been to this year.
> 
> Turkeyphant, looks like a sick party!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lydc8ok6YWI



Tune ID on that one please.


----------



## psycosynthesis

U-Recken-Let it Rain


----------



## Tenchi

I just thought I'd chime in here to introduce the music of a very good friend of mine.  I remember when this kid was into nothing but metal and goth music and now he's producing some fucking awesome psytrance.  

http://www.myspace.com/psilopsyb

Give it a whirl and let me know what you think.  I'll pass on any comments/criticisms


----------



## alasdairm

^ the music is great. his myspace page is absolutely appalling.

alasdair


----------



## Dalfir

NYE party we're having here. Best line up I've ever seen.

L I N E . U P . T I M E S .

THURSDAY 31 DECEMBER
- 15:00 - 16:15 :: Organik Panik
- 16:15 - 17:15 :: Nesono
- 17:15 - 18:30 :: Danalog
- 18:30 - 20:00 :: Silo
- 20:00 - 21:30 :: Rex
- 21:30 - 22:30 :: Slug
- 22:30 - 24:00 :: Artifakt

FRIDAY 1 JANUARY
- 24:00 - 01:00 :: A-Team
- 01:00 - 02:00 :: Biorhythm
- 02:00 - 03:00 :: Hiyarant
- 03:00 - 04:30 :: Sacha
- 04:30 - 05:30 :: Switchcache
- 05:30 - 06:30 :: Sonic
- 06:30 - 07:30 :: Shift
- 07:30 - 08:30 :: EMP
- 08:30 - 09:30 :: PainKiller
- 09:30 - 11:30 :: Yonatan
- 11:30 - 12:30 :: Broken Toy
- 12:30 - 13:45 :: Gandalf
- 13:45 - 15:00 :: Jos
- 15:00 - 16:00 :: Chabunk

- 16:00 - 17:00 :: Napalma
- 17:00 - 18:00 :: Flash Republic

- 18:00 - 19:30 :: Tuneraider
- 19:30 - 20:30 :: Parana
- 20:30 - 21:30 :: Xatrik
- 21:30 - 22:30 :: Haxirai
- 22:30 - 23:45 :: Mark
- 23:45 - 00:45 :: Excell

SATURDAY 2 JANUARY
- 00:45 - 02:15 :: Plusminus
- 02:15 - 03:45 :: Pescadelia
- 03:45 - 05:00 :: Madhatter
- 05:00 - 06:00 :: Brethren
- 06:00 - 07:30 :: Anestetic
- 07:30 - 08:30 :: Zaurus
- 08:30 - 10:00 :: Roy
- 10:00 - 11:00 :: Bliss
- 11:00 - 12:00 :: Solar Axis
- 12:00 - 13:00 :: Rubix Qube
- 13:00 - 14:30 :: Wobblz
- 14:30 - 15:30 :: Commercial Hippies
- 15:30 - 16:30 :: Regan


----------



## Tenchi

alasdairm said:


> ^ the music is great. his myspace page is absolutely appalling.
> 
> alasdair




Agreed.  That page needs a LOT of work.


----------



## uNhoLeee

really enjoying blasting this atm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh8NJyGCn-Y

efact - breath

think it was a trance track by tekara.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

For those who love the really uplifting full on psy, check out F.F.T - their latest album is "on top"

They're wicked. I stumbled across them at a rave shop in the city - they had them playing in the store, i had to buy the album after only hearing 5 mins of it and i was certainly not disappointed. A lot of melody, experimental and a driving beat.  F.F.T - On Top


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Nice one uNhoLeee - that track has a gorgeous melody, and has a old school trance sound to it. I like


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Dalfir said:


> Here's a video of U-Recken I shot at one of the best productions I've been to this year.
> 
> Turkeyphant, looks like a sick party!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lydc8ok6YWI



Oh drool!!!! I wish i was there that party looked rockin! I LOVE U-Recken is he in my top 5 fave producers.



Tenchi said:


> I just thought I'd chime in here to introduce the music of a very good friend of mine.  I remember when this kid was into nothing but metal and goth music and now he's producing some fucking awesome psytrance.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/psilopsyb
> 
> Give it a whirl and let me know what you think.  I'll pass on any comments/criticisms



Tell him to keep it up, his music if fucking great!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> For those who love the really uplifting full on psy, check out F.F.T - their latest album is "on top"
> 
> They're wicked. I stumbled across them at a rave shop in the city - they had them playing in the store, i had to buy the album after only hearing 5 mins of it and i was certainly not disappointed. A lot of melody, experimental and a driving beat.  F.F.T - On Top



I was blown away by the track. loving the driving melodies. the moaning kind of annoyed me but nonetheless it was a great track.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Edit: the moaning never gets annoying. It's hot!


----------



## Psilo707

Tenchi said:


> I just thought I'd chime in here to introduce the music of a very good friend of mine.  I remember when this kid was into nothing but metal and goth music and now he's producing some fucking awesome psytrance.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/psilopsyb
> 
> Give it a whirl and let me know what you think.  I'll pass on any comments/criticisms



wow this is pretty great stuff


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Anyone heard the album "Art Making Machine" by Domestic? It's really good full-on psytrance. Not particularly psychedelic, but still really good.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

F.F.T. just sounds like rave music with stereotypical psy sounds, I really don't get why music like that is still so popular, most psy now-a-days is boring the hell out of me, with cliched build ups and sounds.  And the over sexed up psy sound is so obnoxious a cheesy, those moans are fucking pointless, dance music is sexual enough.

That said, Crazy Astronaut is super fun, if not super cheesy at times, I wouldn't mind more 175 melodic psy.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Tristan Boyle's debut album Future Fabric is ripping. Reminiscent of early Infected at times, with his own quirky signature sound throughout. Highly recommended.  Heard some Bufo at a friend's house today as well, some crazy sounding shit.


----------



## jam uh weezy

I'm gonna see infected mushroom next month. Does anyone know if they still play their older stuff as well??


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

jam uh weezy said:


> I'm gonna see infected mushroom next month. Does anyone know if they still play their older stuff as well??



They will, but from my personal experience the concert will be feel more like a rock concert rather than psytrance show. Way too many guitars and live vocals and stuff. But they will play their old stuff as well, although I imagine the focus will be on their new stuff. Hopefully, I am wrong and they will give a proper psytrance show.


----------



## turkeyphant

Dalfir said:


> NYE party we're having here. Best line up I've ever seen.
> 
> - 06:30 - 07:30 :: Shift



Shift morning set - how did that go?  From the last Boom, it was Artifakt who was moving much quicker in that direction.

Who played the best sets? Unsurprisingly, the lineup looks full of Timecode and Nano...


----------



## [eK]

Tenchi said:


> I just thought I'd chime in here to introduce the music of a very good friend of mine.  I remember when this kid was into nothing but metal and goth music and now he's producing some fucking awesome psytrance.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/psilopsyb
> 
> Give it a whirl and let me know what you think.  I'll pass on any comments/criticisms



impressive 
tell him to get his arse out to aus, he seems to have the right contacts in his top friends list to do so!!


----------



## Tenchi

^ As far as I'm aware, there is an Australian label that are interested in him


----------



## hatecubed

jam uh weezy said:


> I'm gonna see infected mushroom next month. Does anyone know if they still play their older stuff as well??



I saw Infected Mushroom a month ago. To be honest, I was a bit disappointed because I was expecting it to be more psy-trancey. It was way too rocky-guitar-wailing for my liking (and I've more or less been into metal my whole life).

That being said, the atmosphere when they play some of their older classics is still unbeatable!


----------



## jam uh weezy

levictus said:


> They will, but from my personal experience the concert will be feel more like a rock concert rather than psytrance show. Way too many guitars and live vocals and stuff. But they will play their old stuff as well, although I imagine the focus will be on their new stuff. Hopefully, I am wrong and they will give a proper psytrance show.





> I saw Infected Mushroom a month ago. To be honest, I was a bit disappointed because I was expecting it to be more psy-trancey. It was way too rocky-guitar-wailing for my liking (and I've more or less been into metal my whole life).
> 
> That being said, the atmosphere when they play some of their older classics is still unbeatable!



damn was kind of expecting that. i'm a big metal fan too but when i listen to infected mushroom it's not cause i wanna hear that so much....it'll still be fun tho im sure.


----------



## InternetMuse

levictus said:


> They will, but from my personal experience the concert will be feel more like a rock concert rather than psytrance show. Way too many guitars and live vocals and stuff. But they will play their old stuff as well, although I imagine the focus will be on their new stuff. Hopefully, I am wrong and they will give a proper psytrance show.



Have you seen the footage of them playing a recent-ish show in Japan?...they skipped all the new rock arena type stuff and just did all the classics (including stuff like The Fly!).  Reminded me of the early days when I saw them a few times.  The last show of theirs I caught was for IM The Supervisor and they were still thumping the floor tracks.

Most of their recent shows seem to be much more weighted to the new stuff - but that's just judging by what I've seen on YouTube.  Would be interested to hear what their set-list is like.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

InternetMuse said:


> Have you seen the footage of them playing a recent-ish show in Japan?...they skipped all the new rock arena type stuff and just did all the classics (including stuff like The Fly!).  Reminded me of the early days when I saw them a few times.  The last show of theirs I caught was for IM The Supervisor and they were still thumping the floor tracks.
> 
> Most of their recent shows seem to be much more weighted to the new stuff - but that's just judging by what I've seen on YouTube.  Would be interested to hear what their set-list is like.



Wow that sounds awesome! I would love to see Infected Mushroom doing a proper gig that was more like acid-drenched psytrance show. No rock and vocal BS. I don't want to sound elitist, but it would be nice to not have any "randoms" at the show as well, I just want crazy psy people and not the "Yo, let's check out those Infected Mushrooms, they got come cool shit Yo!"


----------



## hatecubed

levictus said:


> Wow that sounds awesome! I would love to see Infected Mushroom doing a proper gig that was more like acid-drenched psytrance show. No rock and vocal BS. I don't want to sound elitist, but it would be nice to not have any "randoms" at the show as well, I just want crazy psy people and not the "Yo, let's check out those Infected Mushrooms, they got come cool shit Yo!"



I cannot agree more with this post


----------



## Ultrapsyber

Damn straight... 


Infected @ Earthcore 2003... will NEVER forget... the huge lightning storm over our heads as they played and thunder rumbling in time with the bass...  that was the Infected I love


----------



## Serious

I just started getting into Psy Trance recently. 

I have downloaded songs from the following artists:

-Infected Mushroom
-Christopher Lawrence
-Astrix
-Electro Sun
-1200 Micrograms


Any other good artists you guys can recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

-Infinity Project
-Psysex
-GMS
-Talamasca
-Astral Projection
-Prometheus


----------



## Lawlz

I saw Infected Mushroom about a month ago, absolutely loved it. Didn't mind the rock showy feel too much, it was still a great performance with a great vibe. Imo, the best part of the night came after their main set, when most of the club cleared out but they kept the psytrance going. Empty dancefloor + awesome sound system + psytrance = win. Imo, the worst part was Fabian Bates opening. Ughhhhhhh.

@ Serious, here's some stuff I'd recommend for you to check out off the top of my head, it's all pretty easy to get into:

So far as mixes are concerned...
-Bizarre Contact's "Live in Brazil" mix was the first psytrance item I ever downloaded, still love it to death. Easy enough to find.
-ITP Trance Group's mix you can get from Buddha Bomb's website is another one of my all time favorites. Buddha Bomb's psytrance mixes ain't bad either, and he's got a good amount of them available for download, as well as ambient/chillout stuff too.
-Johnny Licorice's "The Earth Mix" is really fun to listen through, lot's of cool tracks with guitars and whatnot. 

So far as albums are concerned...
- Rinkadink's "Pirate Signal" was one of my first downloads and still one of my favorites. Kind of tame in comparison to some of the psytrance out there, but it's a fairly enjoyable listen.
- Luomuhappo's "Borealophitecus" kicks so much ass it isn't even funny. Hands down my favorite psytrance release I've ever found. It's super groovy, super funky and utterly infectious. Go search for it on archive.org, you won't regret it.

Other artists in general.... Juno Reactor's discography is worth checking out, there's some gems scattered about (Pistolero ftw). Electric Universe has some good tracks that incorporate guitar riffs. Aural Planet's discography has releases that span from psytrance to psyDnB to downtempo/ambient, I've enjoyed listening through their works. If you're up for some dark psy, I'd say Unwashed Tomato is a good place to start, their label's site has some free compilation releases to check out too. The artists Pink listed are all good stuff also.

And speaking of free releases... let me go nab a couple links right quick.
- The Triplag label has some nice dark psy compilations plus a streaming web radio channel
http://www.triplag.com/music/free/
- Ektoplazm... what can I say? Bless their souls, they've compiled a gajillion free, readily downloadable releases spanning the entire range of psychedelic electronica from around the globe. You'll never run out of music to listen through, there's tons of great stuff to broaden your psytrance horizons.
http://www.ektoplazm.com/section/free-music/

Happy listening


----------



## Serious

Thanks guys!

DLing some stuff at work now.


----------



## @lterEgo

if you're in the mood to open your minds to something different, check out mr. rogers. he writes super funky midtempo psy-breaks. this is a link to his album "ooze system" on psyshop, but it's available all over online. if you get the chance, you should also check out some of his killer remixes on his myspace page. 

this dude is actually a friend of mine but i hadn't heard him play in a while. we recently performed at the same show and his tracks were blowing the roof off the place. i especially enjoyed the "burning down the house" remix which did just that. listen to this music on a nice sound system if you really want to do it justice.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Check out these compilation albums as well:

The Secret Of The Thirteen Crystal Skulls
The Mystery Of The Thirteen Crystal Skulls

Another classic:

Hallucinogen  - Twisted

Check this song out, it's probably the most well know psytrance song there is:

Hallucinogen - LSD


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

@lterEgo said:


> if you're in the mood to open your minds to something different, check out mr. rogers. he writes super funky midtempo psy-breaks. this is a link to his album "ooze system" on psyshop, but it's available all over online. if you get the chance, you should also check out some of his killer remixes on his myspace page.
> 
> this dude is actually a friend of mine but i hadn't heard him play in a while. we recently performed at the same show and his tracks were blowing the roof off the place. i especially enjoyed the "burning down the house" remix which did just that. listen to this music on a nice sound system if you really want to do it justice.



Man Mr. Rogers is a super nice quirky fellow, saw him play last year and got to hang out a good bit with him at a party, definitely dig his vibe, and his music had the "chillout" area getting down so fucking hard.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

check out this guy if you like good melodic psy - he is the dude who plays for F.F.T - this is his other handle :

Lamat - Myspace page

Fucking awesome! And he's coming to Australia in June!! :D:D:D


----------



## swilow

2 albums on high rotation: Terrafractyl: Chrysalis (get this, it is the awesome!!) and TSABeat: Attractive Synthesis.


----------



## Dalfir

Hey swillow, have you checked out Biorhythm live? They've been touring Oz.


----------



## turkeyphant

Echo Vortex Outdoor - perhaps the best line-up in the UK in the last 5 years?

http://www.divinemusictribe.com/

Liveacts:

Alien Mental/ Sonik Skizzors, Zik/ Adrenal Gland, Electrypnose, DeepBrianFromBosis, Derango, Jibber Jabber/ zik alien, EVP

And in the chill:

Dymons, Flooting Grooves, Slackbaba, Cosmosophy

I'm so excited about it. Surely a party like this is worth flying over from wherever in the world you are?


----------



## Ne0

Sphongle is amazing on live. Especially with nice dose of LSD


----------



## strangedays_indeed

Ne0 said:


> Sphongle is amazing on live. Especially with nice dose of LSD



the truth has been told


----------



## n3ophy7e

levictus said:


> Hallucinogen  - Twisted



This is _still_ one of my favourite electronic albums of all time  



			
				Tenchi said:
			
		

> I just thought I'd chime in here to introduce the music of a very good friend of mine. I remember when this kid was into nothing but metal and goth music and now he's producing some fucking awesome psytrance.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/psilopsyb



Yummmmmyyyy!!!! Thanks for sharing his stuff %)

**update**
So umm yeah, Tenchi, I'm a lil bit in love with your friend's music  
Lurrrve the hard dark stuff %) 
He's even got a track that's like 160bpm! WIN!


----------



## Tenchi

Hehe, it's immense, isn't it? 

*EDIT:* Haha, oh wow, he's just uploaded a psy remix he did of Poker Face.  It's ace.

http://soundcloud.com/psilopsyb/lady-gaga-poker-face-psilopsyb-rmx


----------



## PsyGhost

Tenchi said:


> Hehe, it's immense, isn't it?
> 
> *EDIT:* Haha, oh wow, he's just uploaded a psy remix he did of Poker Face.  It's ace.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/psilopsyb/lady-gaga-poker-face-psilopsyb-rmx



i think i just threw up a little bit


----------



## @lterEgo

^ wait, so you actually clicked on that link? brave man. i saw "poker face" and was instantly like OH HELL NO.


----------



## Tenchi

I can't stand Lady GaGa personally, but he made that thing listenable.


----------



## JuicyJay

http://soundcloud.com/jogo-element

New set "Wake the Planet" in the set section. Some of my originals are on there too  

Feedback purty please?


----------



## Black

Tenchi said:


> I can't stand Lady GaGa personally, but he made that thing listenable.



it's certainly better than the original and it would be fun if someone had done it for fun as a novelty thing. the problem is that there are already hundreds of such tracks and they even get played at (mostly the more commercially oriented) psy parties!


----------



## Tenchi

The thing is, he did do it for novelty value, he was just bored off his arse, lol.


----------



## turkeyphant

I wish "hilarious" novelty remixes would fuck off forever. It's so annoying when someone drops them in the middle of a psychedelic set.


----------



## TheAppleCore

swilow said:


> So what do you guys think of the latest OSOM records release, Crazy Astronaut- Renegade. So far, its sounds fuckng great- EXTREMELY fast, probably all tracks over 200bpm, but there is an element of cheesiness....
> 
> Awesomeness :D



Eagerly tearing open the packaging which encloses my copy right this very second! I'm really excited -- the samples that I heard sounded just as nutty as I'd hoped anything by the master behind Furious & Delirious Noon to be! :D


----------



## hatecubed

Wow this Psilopsyb guy is great. Keep up the good work. And thanks Bluelight :D


----------



## Volundr

Anyone have any idea what the drug policies of http://www.divinemusictribe.com/ are? Only asking because its properly licensed and stuff so unsure as to whether they'll actually carry out basic checks or not.


----------



## turkeyphant

The same policies as at any party. Drugs are illegal, use your common sense.


----------



## Volundr

I worded it wrongly, what i was interested in knowing was whether checks are carried out, I mean obviously theyre illegal and thus open use would be stupid...


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Tenchi said:


> Hehe, it's immense, isn't it?
> 
> *EDIT:* Haha, oh wow, he's just uploaded a psy remix he did of Poker Face.  It's ace.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/psilopsyb/lady-gaga-poker-face-psilopsyb-rmx



I absolutely HATE lady gaga - but i actually liked this track! Your mate is making some kick arse tunes man - im loving his style! He's got the melody and the build ups in all the right places... sounds fucking swoit!

Im in love with this guys tunes at the moment:

re:actor


----------



## turkeyphant

Volundr said:


> I worded it wrongly, what i was interested in knowing was whether checks are carried out, I mean obviously theyre illegal and thus open use would be stupid...



As I said, use your common sense. There will be friendly security to keep everyone safe.


----------



## Volundr

Fair enough, thanks.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Anyone know about this Seth guy? I've only heard two tracks by him (her?). Has a really nice twisted sound. Whoever he is needs to put out some more music.

Seth - Shadowland


----------



## silentangst

Getting more and more into psytrance every day. So good haha.


----------



## tBirdee

I cant wait for some new prometheus tracks


----------



## etherdesign

I wasn't sure of which thread to post this in, this one or the goa one..  This one was closer to the top..

Anyways, there's a pretty good free EP from Artha on the Ektoplazm blog here.

It sounds a bit like older Hallucinogen stuff, maybe a cross between Twisted and Lone Deranger.  Colin from OOOD did the mastering, so you know that's good.

Anyways, check it out, and if you haven't before check out some of the other free music on that blog.  I've been visiting it for years but I always seem to forget about it and come back to it and find some great stuff.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Oh my GOD!! EVERYONE! Infected Mushroom is back in full form!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJrZ2wyK3eY

Fuck yeah! About damn time!!! :D:D

This track has a very 'classical mushroom' feel to it.. LOVE it. I just got their latest album "*legend of the black shawarma*" and listening to it. So far it all sounds pretty awesome :D


----------



## rincewindrocks

OMG that shit is insane....reminds me of the best songs off Converting Vegetarians


----------



## turkeyphant

It's not utter gash like the vast majority of their post-Gathering output, but it just gets worse and worse as it goes along. Definitely sounds quite Classical Mushroom and that's really not a very good thing - mostly it sounds a little dated to me.


----------



## Quageschi

StarOceanHouse said:


> Anyone know about this Seth guy? I've only heard two tracks by him (her?). Has a really nice twisted sound. Whoever he is needs to put out some more music.
> 
> Seth - Shadowland



I like terranoise's shadowland more 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVKYH7IBu0Y


----------



## Black

etherdesign said:


> I wasn't sure of which thread to post this in, this one or the goa one..  This one was closer to the top..
> 
> Anyways, there's a pretty good free EP from Artha on the Ektoplazm blog here.
> 
> It sounds a bit like older Hallucinogen stuff, maybe a cross between Twisted and Lone Deranger.  Colin from OOOD did the mastering, so you know that's good.
> 
> Anyways, check it out, and if you haven't before check out some of the other free music on that blog.  I've been visiting it for years but I always seem to forget about it and come back to it and find some great stuff.



artha belongs in the goa thread. there's also a full album from him coming in april. really excellent music!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Quageschi said:


> I like terranoise's shadowland more
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVKYH7IBu0Y



That track is cool. It's not as dark and twisted as Seth's track. Fun track nonetheless.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Oh my GOD!! EVERYONE! Infected Mushroom is back in full form!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJrZ2wyK3eY
> 
> Fuck yeah! About damn time!!! :D:D
> 
> This track has a very 'classical mushroom' feel to it.. LOVE it. I just got their latest album "*legend of the black shawarma*" and listening to it. So far it all sounds pretty awesome :D



I think every album they tend to have at least 2 or 3 good psytrance songs without the annoying vocals or "teen angst" BS. The problem is with the rest of the songs on the album. 

Has anyone heard of Freq? They are a Danish Progressive Psytrance act. They make some really good shit; check em out:

Freq - Dreambody


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I just discovered Derango today. Man, these guys make some really trippy psy.

Derango - Confusion is Next


----------



## turkeyphant

Derango was meant to play at this party but were prevented by the volcano:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nHTpi009vc

Still, I can barely imagine a better event. Tip top music from start to finish, a beautifully crisp soundsystem and beautiful freaks on the dancefloor until both rigs got busted late in the morning (before Electrypnose could play wah wah wah).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmcZltM6QRI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Xx7RQln3o


----------



## m c f

Can you guys recommend some good dark or neuro psy?  

Last year I went to a campout and saw Psykovsky and a few other dark psy artists live, it was mindblowing (mindfucking? idk).  So I got Da Budet and Debut, and it turned out these albums actually help me study very well.  I'm also listening to Kindzadza -  Waves from Outer Space right now.  

Who else produces the psytrance that puts you in a deep dark hole while at a festival but is an awesome study aid while at home?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

check out:

Furious
Karash
Derango
Kerosine Club
Psymmetrix
Tryambaka
Stranger


----------



## Tranced

turkeyphant said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmcZltM6QRI



Anyone know what the tune at 1.20 is?


----------



## Tranced

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JngiHoUhfqc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwIw6BHZtic


^ Been playing this kind of stuff for a few years now but there seems to have been a small surge of new producers recently. 

Nice percussion, driving bass and riffs, no cheese, just fucking good driving trance.


----------



## turkeyphant

Tranced said:


> Anyone know what the tune at 1.20 is?



Sorry, no. But it's Zik playing if it helps so it's probably one of his tunes or Horror Place.


----------



## Space Harrier

I started appreciating Psytrance after attending a few Glade Festivals and I'm a stubborn Detroit Techno purist! arrrr!

Gonna check out more Psy at Glade this year!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1vS-t5e-QY

My little vid from 2008


----------



## heythatsmybike

Just got Rubix Qubes Ulterior Motives album. Fucking kicks arse. Top bloke to, got to meet him when he played in melbourne the other month. There's two tracks on there though that aren't really psytrance, more like psy-electro or something. Would make a good opening track for a set, awesome percussion in it.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I've seen Infected Mushroom 4 times now (and I must agree, they're way past their peak and probably ought to think about hanging it up soon). But anyway, I could swear they did a version of the Doors' "Don't You Love Her Madly" at one of the shows I went to. It made the dark, sardonic undertone of the original (which was on the surface of it a very light song), stand out much more strongly, and was probably about the best cover version I've heard of this song.

I can't seem to find a recorded version of it anywhere. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## smackncheese

^^ Infected Mushroom did a whole grip of Doors covers.. I have a bunch of them including this one on an MP3 cd somewhere.. used to have more on my hard drive but I'm about to run out of space and had to mass delete.   If I can dig it up, I will let you know and send the track over to you.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Well i have recently discovered this guy - has anyone ever seen him live? He sounds absolutely fucking amazing!!!!

Neelix - No way to leave


----------



## PsyGhost

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Well i have recently discovered this guy - has anyone ever seen him live? He sounds absolutely fucking amazing!!!!
> 
> Neelix - No way to leave



usually a bit too progressive, but Colours, Inquisition Symphony, and Test are pretty good


----------



## Dalfir

Here's a 22 minute mini documentary I put together around a festival here. A look at South African psy culture. 

http://www.vimeo.com/11811842

Enjoy


----------



## Dalfir

heythatsmybike said:


> Just got Rubix Qubes Ulterior Motives album. Fucking kicks arse. Top bloke to, got to meet him when he played in melbourne the other month. There's two tracks on there though that aren't really psytrance, more like psy-electro or something. Would make a good opening track for a set, awesome percussion in it.



Yeah dude, he's a total machine. I'd even dare say he's the best electronic producer in Cape Town. You should check out his Jam Jar project. Fat Hip-Hop/Dubstep hybrid. He also has some minimal tech stuff going.


----------



## Black

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> Well i have recently discovered this guy - has anyone ever seen him live? He sounds absolutely fucking amazing!!!!
> 
> Neelix - No way to leave



i've seen him live, but don't think the music is special. neelix to me just sounds like average progressive with a bit more cheesyness. there are certainly better progressive artists in germany like for instance protonica or klopfgeister.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

^I am not generally into prog, to be honest. I usually can't stand the stuff - but i love the melodic drive neelix has. I will admit some of his tracks are a bit dead, but then some are imo absolutely beautiful!

I'll check out the ones you mentioned there.


----------



## turkeyphant

Ocelot, Whrikk, Jahbo and DoHm playing at an outdoor forest party last weekend:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmayVncaARs


----------



## Black

drugfukkdrockstar said:


> ^I am not generally into prog, to be honest. I usually can't stand the stuff - but i love the melodic drive neelix has. I will admit some of his tracks are a bit dead, but then some are imo absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I'll check out the ones you mentioned there.



forget klopfgeister then, but i think you'll like protonica. they're very energetic and melodic compared to most other prog.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm really liking the psy that is coming from UK. Especially stuff from Bom Shanka Music and Wild Things Records. Brits are pushing the envelope with quality. 

Psymmetrix - Universal

Hoodwink - Digital Rip

Archaic - Visionary Plants

Orca - Wakey Wakey


----------



## turkeyphant

Bom Shanka and Wild Things both have an excellent roster of artists and throw great parties but make sure you check labels like Wonk#ay and Trick too.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I will, thanks! English psy is most excellent. I think the brits came up with their own version of psy. It's not quite darkpsy but it's not South African psy either. One things for sure, there needs to be more of it! That sound is catching on at the parties here. It would be awesome if Psymmetrix played out here. They are my favorite at the moment.


----------



## Black

StarOceanHouse said:


> Hoodwink - Digital Rip



this is proper psytrance! i'd love to hear that sort of music at parties. all we ever get to hear over here at nighttime is darkpsy and fullon...


----------



## PsyGhost

i love the uk sound as well. VA - New Generations on Organik records is still a favorite of mine.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That's interesting that you both like the UK sound. Just like me, you both are fans of Goa trance. Perhaps it's due to the music being intensely psychedelic while still retaining some rhythm and melody.


----------



## turkeyphant

Speaking of the UK scene, here's some videos from a cheeky little afterparty on Saturday:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2k1zH2p8-c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn6Vz3d-BPY


----------



## Black

count me in as another goa trance fan, who'd prefer uk sound to standard psytrance varieties.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Has anyone in here seen *Azax Syndrom* live before?? 
He's here in Australia at the moment, and I was devestated when I discovered that my uni exams are over the weekend he's playing at the doof near Sydney. So I kinda resided myself to the fact that after all these years of wanting him to come to Aus, I was going to miss out seeing him...... 
BUT then today I thought, fuck it, Ima go anway!!

So I just went to see him play, tonight, and now I'm back home again. 4-hour round trip drive, just for his 2-hour set, but it was SO WORTH IT!!!! He was fucking _*awesome!!*_

If anyone has the chance to see him play, do it. I'm biased because I've been a big fan of his for basically ever, but regardless, he was still awesome


----------



## JuicyJay

Ahhhhh!!!! I was so upset with myself I missed them in NYC. I got a little too drunk the night before and was so hungover  I couldn't make the 5 hour drive to see them  Was not happy at all......to say the least. My favorite psy producers.  Always have one or two of their tracks in my set


----------



## turkeyphant

After waiting for years, I saw him in London with lots of MDA. I think the night lost a lot of money and he is pretty ridiculous, but the set was outrageous.


----------



## Black

n3ophy7e said:


> Has anyone in here seen *Azax Syndrom* live before??



3 times up to now. i find him a bit cheesy at times, but it's decent fullon.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awesome!! I am SO glad I didn't miss out on seeing him. This is his first ever trip out to Australia. Choosing to go despite being in the middle of exams was the best decision I've ever made  

I actually went and had a chat with him afterwards, he said he'll come back to Aus one day %) 
_Yessssssss_


----------



## tBirdee

What do you guys think of the newish Wizack Twizack album Space no More?

I quite like it


----------



## StarOceanHouse

turkeyphant said:


> Speaking of the UK scene, here's some videos from a cheeky little afterparty on Saturday:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2k1zH2p8-c
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn6Vz3d-BPY



Looks like a great party. If I ever go to the UK. I must check out one of these parties. The music is excellent.




n3ophy7e said:


> Has anyone in here seen *Azax Syndrom* live before??



I've seen him in Mexico in 2007. Top notch stuff for being full on. I remember enjoying his set a lot. He's one of the reasons I started enjoying psytrance. 

Here's a video (not mine) from that party.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htJM9AmcTgw

It's kinda funny how they dance at parties in mexico. love it.

Glad you had fun though. I'm surprised that Azax Syndrom is a rare appearance in Australia. It seems like the psytrance scene is bigger in Australia than in Mexico. There's not much variety in terms of artists over the border.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

n3ophy7e said:


> Has anyone in here seen *Azax Syndrom* live before??
> He's here in Australia at the moment, and I was devestated when I discovered that my uni exams are over the weekend he's playing at the doof near Sydney. So I kinda resided myself to the fact that after all these years of wanting him to come to Aus, I was going to miss out seeing him......
> BUT then today I thought, fuck it, Ima go anway!!
> 
> So I just went to see him play, tonight, and now I'm back home again. 4-hour round trip drive, just for his 2-hour set, but it was SO WORTH IT!!!! He was fucking _*awesome!!*_
> 
> If anyone has the chance to see him play, do it. I'm biased because I've been a big fan of his for basically ever, but regardless, he was still awesome



I've heard good things. I'll check him out if I get the chance.


----------



## turkeyphant

StarOceanHouse said:


> Looks like a great party. If I ever go to the UK. I must check out one of these parties. The music is excellent.



We've finally got some people putting on outdoor parties with interesting live acts this year. Last weekend was Onkel Dunkel, Dust, Shiva Central, Papiyan, Ozmali and Seti in a forest near London:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjuWOHV6MUs

Outdoor scene has been lacking recently but 2010's been great so far.


----------



## stimutant

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-goa-favs-18-6-2010

1. blue planet corporation - overbloody flood
2. the muses rapt - spiritual healing
3. juno reactor - razorback
4. solar quest - acid air raid (silent breed remix)
5. lani - skycontact (full moon mix)
6. hallucinogen - angelic particals
7. sub6 - program flies
8. hallucinogen - solstice
9. zorba - darkbase


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh hello there!!!! Nice mix dude, love it!


----------



## SpecialK_

StarOceanHouse said:


> Orca - Wakey Wakey



One of my favourite psytrance tracks at the moment, the album it's on 'Space Pirates Revolution' is also a quality psytrance album too, every track is enjoyable which you don't see much nowadays.


----------



## stimutant

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Oh hello there!!!! Nice mix dude, love it!



thanx man, nice to hear that


----------



## stimutant

maybe youll like that one too:

http://www.mixcloud.com/error303/brainbug-goamix-29-5-2010/


1.  black & white - froid
2.  solar quest - harmonation (energetic trance)
3.  1200 mics - mescaline (live on mount fuji)
4.  younger brother - even dwarves start small (alternative mix)
5.  star sounds orchestra - western moon
6.  space tribe vs. electric universe - the alkaloid experiment
7.  der dritte raum - hale bopp (raumgleiter mix)
8.  lani - the reincarnation
9.  hujaboy - psychedelic baby
10. oforia - arcadia
11. juno reactor - pistolero
12. adula & mitzimotu - what?
13. lani - summer of love
14. hallucinogen - soothsayer
15. gms - the growly family
16. gms - black hole
17. sun project - 380 volt
18. total eclipse - waiting for a new life
19. quirk - dance with the devil (intact instinct remix)
20. infected mushroom - sailing in the sea of mushroom
21. xerox & illumination - battleship
22. astral projection - heavens gate 
23. planet b.e.n. - september love (eat static remix)
24. infected mushroom - i wish (skazi remix)
25. guitars on @cid - mission impossible
26. infected mushroom - scorpion frog
27. quirk - mystic linguistic
28. juno reactor - razorback


----------



## alasdairm

^ that looks fantastic. is there a way i can download this locally?

alasdair


----------



## latac

alasdairm said:


> ^ that looks fantastic. is there a way i can download this locally?
> 
> alasdair


http://media1.mxcdn.com/media/upload/music/extaudio/f6de9487-79cc-4fd1-8b99-91ca9041b1ca.mp3

this should work (acquired with a downloadhelper plugin for firefox).


----------



## stimutant

drop me a pm if it doesnt work & ill up it @ sendspace!

feedback always appreciated


----------



## stimutant

there it is:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/z3lirj

1. black & white - froid
2. solar quest - harmonation (energetic trance)
3. 1200 mics - mescaline (live on mount fuji)
4. younger brother - even dwarves start small (alternative mix)
5. star sounds orchestra - western moon
6. space tribe vs. electric universe - the alkaloid experiment
7. der dritte raum - hale bopp (raumgleiter mix)
8. lani - the reincarnation
9. hujaboy - psychedelic baby
10. oforia - arcadia
11. juno reactor - pistolero
12. adula & mitzimotu - what?
13. lani - summer of love
14. hallucinogen - soothsayer
15. gms - the growly family
16. gms - black hole
17. sun project - 380 volt
18. total eclipse - waiting for a new life
19. quirk - dance with the devil (intact instinct remix)
20. infected mushroom - sailing in the sea of mushroom
21. xerox & illumination - battleship
22. astral projection - heavens gate
23. planet b.e.n. - september love (eat static remix)
24. infected mushroom - i wish (skazi remix)
25. guitars on @cid - mission impossible
26. infected mushroom - scorpion frog
27. quirk - mystic linguistic
28. juno reactor - razorback


----------



## rincewindrocks

HAHA^^^i play so many of those same songs.....good one man


----------



## SwingBreed

Hm.... currently trying to wrap my head around the recent Slackbaba "Perverting Mankind". I was fanatical about "And the Beat Goes Om..." but this new one is going to take a few listens. It seems like there's some conflicting directions within. Seems he's stepping away from the dub beats and trying out this Bronx boombap flavor, like it's psy for skateparks or something. So it comes off a little too "grounding" for psy, as if the beats and bass sort of belittle the ethereal element in it. There's a few great tracks, but its not that way from beginning to end. I would probably never take this new one into a trip, unlike "Beat Goes Om..." which remains a perfect tripping album.

NOW, do gotta give a shout out to Globular - Colours of the Brainbow EP. _That_ is some impressive psydub. Everyone ought to keep their eyes on Globular.


----------



## Black

brainbug said:


> http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-goa-favs-18-6-2010
> 
> 1. blue planet corporation - overbloody flood
> 2. the muses rapt - spiritual healing
> 3. juno reactor - razorback
> 4. solar quest - acid air raid (silent breed remix)
> 5. lani - skycontact (full moon mix)
> 6. hallucinogen - angelic particals
> 7. sub6 - program flies
> 8. hallucinogen - solstice
> 9. zorba - darkbase



trackslist looks amazing. downloading right now...
but it belongs in the goa trance thread


----------



## TheAppleCore

SwingBreed said:


> NOW, do gotta give a shout out to Globular - Colours of the Brainbow EP. _That_ is some impressive psydub. Everyone ought to keep their eyes on Globular.



Just had a listen now. I'm equally impressed. It's very much Shpongle-esque in quality & caliber. Thanks for the spreading the Globular awareness, dude.


Slackbaba has talent, but his productions have a certain level of cheese (or something) that turns me off.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Anyone have a chance to check out Kindzadza's new album Insoluble? I can't wait to hear it. Everything he makes is quality.


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ I decided to take a sneak peak and play "Cocteau Paradox" on YouTube just moments ago, and was acutely WOWed. Despite the strong dark-psy sound, Kindzadza's got some really interesting and dissonant melodic stuff going on through parts of the track, and it ends up almost defining a subgenre of dark-jazz-psy or something. I'll be purchasing a copy of this album for sure.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wow, this finally has gone over 1000. CLOSED! I am starting a new one now.

-CS


----------

